# Shippuuden Bonds 2nd Movie Apr 22nd DVD japan



## niko^ (Dec 15, 2007)

DVD of 4(Naruto Shippuden the movie) will be released 23.4.2008, in two version regular and limited.

Next movie will be released in 2008 and name is "Naruto Shippuden the movie 08 (temporary)"

Sasuke will be main character or something?



See scan for more information

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 15, 2007)

sweetness!!!!!

already info on the newest movie...thats fast nice!!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 15, 2007)

oooooo intoresting, i hope it doesnt have thesame lame plots like all the movies so far....


----------



## Even (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm SO gonna watch the 5th movie in the cinema  That one looks awesome Sasuke looks really badass  Nice knowing when I can buy the DVD too thanks a bunch niko


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 15, 2007)

I wonder how badly it will fail


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Sasuke might be main character for new movie? Sweet. Should be interested


----------



## Kamina (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks awesome but were still waiting for the subs.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 15, 2007)

Can't wait.

And GAH to another April release. I want it sooner!!


----------



## R_Lee86 (Dec 15, 2007)

Whats up with Japan? The movie came out in August and the DVD doesnt come out until April?

Lets just hope it wasnt as horrid as Movie 3.


----------



## Tehmk (Dec 15, 2007)

Gay, as usual it takes ages to come out on DVD, then it's gonna be 1-3weeks after release till DB sub it.

If I only I knew Japanese.......I could watch the RAW.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2007)

Sasuke? The main character of the movie? Hell no. 

Not excited, not a fan of the naruto movies.


----------



## R_Lee86 (Dec 15, 2007)

Tehmk said:


> Gay, as usual it takes ages to come out on DVD, then it's gonna be 1-3weeks after release till DB sub it.
> 
> If I only I knew Japanese.......I could watch the RAW.



You would still have to wait till April


----------



## Tehmk (Dec 15, 2007)

R_Lee86 said:


> You would still have to wait till April



Eh?

Isn't the cam version out? I remember hearing it was.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 15, 2007)

Well nice news to hear.  At least we are halfway through the wait for Movie 4's release.  

Movie 5, seems they want to recover their lost ground by bringing in Sasuke.   I wonder how they going to go about it.  We should be starting to see the teaser trailers for that real soon.

But one thing's for sure.  It will involve a Leader of a country, and Naruto ending the villian with a "Special" Rasengan.


----------



## Tehmk (Dec 15, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Well nice news to hear.  At least we are halfway through the wait for Movie 4's release.
> 
> Movie 5, seems they want to recover their lost ground by bringing in Sasuke.   I wonder how they going to go about it.  We should be starting to see the teaser trailers for that real soon.
> 
> _* But one thing's for sure.  It will involve a Leader of a country, and Naruto ending the villian with a "Special" Rasengan.*_




Right on! :rofl


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 15, 2007)

well at least we know they won't be canceling the series anytime soon


----------



## Naaruto (Dec 15, 2007)

WOOOOOO I CAN'T WAIT!  

I hope the 5th movie isn't all based around Sasuke, but It will be interesting to see him appear.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 15, 2007)

ya it would be kool for naruto and sasuke fight or encounter. Though i doubt it.


----------



## Kethool (Dec 15, 2007)

Heh, I bet Crush! is looking forward to the next movie.


----------



## Denizen (Dec 15, 2007)

I wish they would put their resources into the series, not the movies.


----------



## Verdugo (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, it's now officially official. The movies now suck beyond the level of suck.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow the 4th movie is coming a day before my birthday (Like everything else)

The 5th movie sounds awesome, can't wait to see a trailer of that.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2007)

God, Sasuke as the main character. This will suck ass.


----------



## kyubisharingan (Dec 15, 2007)

hmm...sasuke in the next movie eh.......how will they work that out...i wonder...


----------



## Phemt (Dec 15, 2007)

They always bring in Sasuke when all else seems failing.


----------



## ownageprince (Dec 15, 2007)

What the heck...so far away.. haiz


----------



## Catterix (Dec 15, 2007)

» Denizen « said:


> I wish they would put their resources into the series, not the movies.



Well, in honesty, putting some of their resources into the movie is far the best idea as the money the movie makes completely covers the next, what, 6 months of the anime's costs on it's own.


----------



## 3sights (Dec 15, 2007)

It's going to be awesome!!! I can't wait!!! All Naruto movies are cool in my opinion, based around Sasuke, or not!


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow I knew that they were going to make a 5th movie ! Another reason to look forward to April besides my birthday!!!Yay !!!!


----------



## Crush! (Dec 16, 2007)

niko^ said:


> Sasuke will be main character or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*FINA-FUCKING-LLY!!!!!*


----------



## Shodai (Dec 16, 2007)

A movie with Sasuke as the main character.

_
Fuck you._


*Fuck.*


*You.*


This movie will be shit, and a glorious fanwank from the people who make it.




Dear fucking god.

And to think, they sacrifice the fucking Naruto series' budget for this. This....

This is something I can not forgive.


----------



## Crush! (Dec 16, 2007)

*I'M GONNA SEE THIS THE DAY IT COMES OUT

WITH THE REST OF JAPAN.

COME JAPAN! LET'S MAKE THIS THE BEST GROSSING NARUTO MOVIE EVER!

THAT WILL SHOW THEM!

THAT WILL SHOW THEM ALL WHO THE PERMANENT MAIN WILL BE!

SASUKE: THE MOVIE

2008!*

*cackles madly*


----------



## Verdugo (Dec 16, 2007)

I wonder how many people will get arrested for fapping in the theater...


----------



## Gamble (Dec 16, 2007)

If we get Sasuke filler with Orochimaru, that is going to be quite awesome.

I'm seriously getting bored of 10 different revisions of rasengan.


----------



## Somnus (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't see the problem of a movie about Sasuke, at least will look more mature and serious.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 16, 2007)

it will be the best movie if sauske is the main character
but i doubt it


----------



## ZE (Dec 16, 2007)

With the current skills naruto possesses a movie with him can?t be enjoyable in the least, we are talking about a guy who only has rasengan and kage bushin to defend himself with, we are sick of seeing those jutsus in the movies and in the anime so a movie with Sasuke will end up better than seeing the kyuubi kid trying to clone himself over and over again to land one rasengan. 

Whether people like it or not Kishi fucked the character Naruto just so he could work with him later on to make us go ?wooa?. For now seeing a guy with a badass sword worthy of being a true ninja kicking someone?s butt is better than seeing the fucked up main character who didn?t developed like some hoped he would doing the shit he always does. We all know part one Naruto> Part two Naruto.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 16, 2007)

I just hope it's not cheesy like naruto and sasuke team up, i hope they fight each other.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 16, 2007)

i cant see sasuke being the main story in this....its naruto...but i can see it being really really good if there is actually good plot and story for each character for it.....not something like the 2 yr fillers


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 16, 2007)

As long as they do it right and Naruto is still as equally important in the movie as Sasuke, I wouldnt mind Sasuke being the main focus.


----------



## PwnballWizard (Dec 16, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> As long as they do it right and Naruto is still as equally important in the movie as Sasuke, I wouldnt mind Sasuke being the main focus.


Concurred. I accept the fact that Sasuke is a very important part of the plot, but he'd make a horrible main character, even for just this one movie. I pray to God that Naruto still leads this. 

Jeez, what's up with all the fanservice movies lately. First it was the Bleach movie with Hitsugaya, now this one with Sasuke.


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 16, 2007)

oh oretty god damn cool if you ask me


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 16, 2007)

No Tenten again? Fail

Here is hoping Movie 6


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 17, 2007)

PwnballWizard said:


> Jeez, what's up with all the fanservice movies lately. First it was the Bleach movie with Hitsugaya, now this one with Sasuke.



Isn't any anime movie that is based on a tv show but don't affect the overall plot of that show in any way just well animated fanservice in general?


----------



## Crush! (Dec 17, 2007)

PwnballWizard said:


> Jeez, what's up with all the fanservice movies lately. First it was the Bleach movie with Hitsugaya, now this one with Sasuke.



*BECAUSE THAT'S HOW YOU MAKE MONEY*.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 17, 2007)

PwnballWizard said:


> Jeez, what's up with all the fanservice movies lately. First it was the Bleach movie with Hitsugaya, now this one with Sasuke.



Hitsugaya and Sasuke get their own movies because they both can take it alone 

I am drunk, I realize it isn't funny to the average sober person, so fuck off

I just hope Kishimoto doesn't make a Sasuke Gaiden Filler to make us wait an extra week for the real story like Kubo did, not that Bleach has a story or anything though


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 17, 2007)

You know, I have to ask.  Are people sure that it said Movie 5 movie is going to be just Sasuke's movie?   Or he will be in it with Naruto?

I'm wondering if they going to do the duel-plot theme where they never meet, but they end up both having the same goal.  (Like the defeat of the lead villian).   That's the only way I can see them pulling off Sasuke with Naruto and not ruin the Canon Plotline.


----------



## Crush! (Dec 17, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, I have to ask.  Are people sure that it said Movie 5 movie is going to be just Sasuke's movie?   Or he will be in it with Naruto?



The only thing the teaser poster says is that "Sasuke appears to be the main character" and tells us to tune into future Jumps for more info.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 17, 2007)

Crush! said:


> The only thing the teaser poster says is that "Sasuke appears to be the main character" and tells us to tune into future Jumps for more info.



Sounds similar to the Whole "Naruto dies?!?!" thing from the last movie

Makes me think that by Sasuke being the main character, they mean that Naruto is thinking about Sasuke throughout the whole movie.

It is the Naruto Anime writers after all, so it makes sense


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 17, 2007)

Hopefully they will use the mony wisely after milking out Sasuke's character for this filler movie.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Dec 17, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> No Tenten again? Fail
> 
> Here is hoping Movie 6



;_; That will never happen...unfortunately. I'd kill to see Tenten kick ass in killer animation...


----------



## Zeropark (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice News! Let's hope the Anime Team is fast enough to show us some Sasuke-Friends, which would mean a AWESOME GOD MOVIE!


----------



## FFLN (Dec 17, 2007)

You can see Naruto in the background. If they didn't leave him out of the fillers, they're not going to leave him out of the movie. The series is still called Naruto.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Sounds similar to the Whole "Naruto dies?!?!" thing from the last movie
> 
> Makes me think that *by Sasuke being the main character, they mean that Naruto is thinking about Sasuke throughout the whole movie*.
> 
> It is the Naruto Anime writers after all, so it makes sense


Oh, now look what have you done - you've spoiled whole 5th movie


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 17, 2007)

That's right. There's no way Naruto won't be all over the screen. But Sasuke, hmm...this might be really cool. But the Naruto movies have always been a bit lame (if somewhat entertaining) to me. Too formulaic, and it always seems to be about "never giving up." There _are _other themes in this show. Although this one particularly applies to the Sasuke situation, so... 

Naruto: "Rasengan! I won't give up-ttebayo and neither should you, main filler character person!"
Country leader: You're right, Naruto! I *believe it*!
Sai: Hm? Do I get a part?
Sakura: Yay! My usefulness is believeable now! (Oh wait. That's starts in Movie 4. Yay!)
Sasuke: I'm here too now. _Finally_. I haven't worked in three seasons...I mean, I don't care. Come, plot. Follow me. 
The Plot: Okay. *drools. follows.*
Naruto: SasuKEEEEE!
Tenten: And I-- *gets cut off*
[insert happy ending]


----------



## Dark Saint (Dec 17, 2007)

A movie with Sasuke as the main character? Maybe they finally came to their senses.


----------



## LoT (Dec 17, 2007)

Could be interesting!
We will see what happend in this 2,5 years with Sasuke!


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 17, 2007)

OMG... Sasuke is the main char? Woohoo finally... hope it wont be lame. Sasuke defeats the Slime Country


----------



## gabha (Dec 17, 2007)

That was certainly unexpected, I wonder if it'll really be him and not some genjetsu or past memory.


----------



## Matariki (Dec 17, 2007)

Crush! said:


> The only thing the teaser poster says is that "Sasuke appears to be the main character" and tells us to tune into future Jumps for more info.



Thank God.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2007)

Automatic win.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 17, 2007)

Kuchiyose no jutsu... Uchiha Police Force


----------



## Hodor (Dec 17, 2007)

R_Lee86 said:


> Whats up with Japan? The movie came out in August and the DVD doesnt come out until April?
> 
> Lets just hope it wasnt as horrid as Movie 3.



well you know, thats how it use to be in the us too.  In recent years they have been coming out much faster, but it wasnt that long ago that it might be 6 months to a year before they were released.  just something to think about.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Dec 17, 2007)

Finally Uchiha's even win on the BIG screen, and not just in the manga.

Sasuke is the most populer charcther in Japan, so to make it $$$ they will use him one way or another it seems, as a major role in the next film.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 17, 2007)

_Yeeeeeeeeeah baby, I can't wait this is going to be awesome.

Naruto  movie worth watching_


----------



## MisterQ (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't get your hopes up, the image on the poster is simply from the first ep of shippuden, and as for being the main character, lets not forget that Sasuke was the main focus of the first few filler mini arcs, which were total shit, and he still had about 30 seconds screen time total.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see a Naruto movie where there's some rumour about a lost Uchiha reappearing on the scene, with all the main players (Oro, Jiraiya, Kakashi, Naruto, Sasuke etc) all trying to find them for their own different reasons AND getting decent fights (with one in a volcano please  ) AND with a non-retarded reason for Naruto and Sasuke not running in to each other, but I really don't thing the Anime writers are that smart.


----------



## Noble Avenger (Dec 17, 2007)

ZE said:


> With the current skills naruto possesses a movie with him can?t be enjoyable in the least, we are talking about a guy who only has rasengan and kage bushin to defend himself with, we are sick of seeing those jutsus in the movies and in the anime so a movie with Sasuke will end up better than seeing the kyuubi kid trying to clone himself over and over again to land one rasengan.
> 
> Whether people like it or not Kishi fucked the character Naruto just so he could work with him later on to make us go ?wooa?. For now seeing a guy with a badass sword worthy of being a true ninja kicking someone?s butt is better than seeing the fucked up main character who didn?t developed like some hoped he would doing the shit he always does. We all know part one Naruto> Part two Naruto.


I can finally agree with you 

This movie is going to be win beyond belief. I haven't even watched one since the very first movie. I plan on seeing Movie 4 whenever I can. But this is going to ROCK OUT LOUD!


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 17, 2007)

The plot should be a little mature if it's centered around Sasuke. Instead of the horsecrap the previous movies were. 

Still a movie though, so I'm not getting my hopes up only to have them horribly crushed when i watch it....Sasuke or not.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 17, 2007)

MisterQ said:


> Don't get your hopes up, the image on the poster is simply from the first ep of shippuden, and as for being the main character, lets not forget that Sasuke was the main focus of the first few filler mini arcs, which were total shit, and he still had about 30 seconds screen time total.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see a Naruto movie where there's some rumour about a lost Uchiha reappearing on the scene, with all the main players (Oro, Jiraiya, Kakashi, Naruto, Sasuke etc) all trying to find them for their own different reasons AND getting decent fights (with one in a volcano please  ) AND with a non-retarded reason for Naruto and Sasuke not running in to each other, but I really don't thing the Anime writers are that smart.



It actually says, on the advert, that Sasuke is the main character


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 17, 2007)

Interesting.

Hopefully, this means they won't rehash one of the storylines from the manga.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 17, 2007)

Also I wont mind if they had some other teams in the movie too!!!
cough*team 8* !!!


----------



## Fay (Dec 17, 2007)

yayy, I cant wait for the Sasuke movie.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 17, 2007)

Ugh... Sasuke the movie? Talk about epic fail...


----------



## Xenon (Dec 17, 2007)

Finally, a possibly good Naruto ... I mean Sasuke movie.  Given how much out of Naruto Sasuke has been and his popularity I'm kind of surprised it took this long for something like this to happen.  This should be interesting to say the least.



			
				MisterQ said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see a Naruto movie where there's some rumour about a lost Uchiha reappearing on the scene, with all the main players (Oro, Jiraiya, Kakashi, Naruto, Sasuke etc) all trying to find them for their own different reasons AND getting decent fights (with one in a volcano please  ) AND with a non-retarded reason for Naruto and Sasuke not running in to each other, but I really don't thing the Anime writers are that smart.



That would be an interesting plot (better than the past Naruto movies to say the least).


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 17, 2007)

Like in Movie 2 i dont think Naruto ever knew Gaara came. I hope sasuke and naruto meet.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe we´ll watch some Akatsuki stuff in the movie too


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 18, 2007)

Crush! said:


> The only thing the teaser poster says is that "Sasuke appears to be the main character" and tells us to tune into future Jumps for more info.


*Will be the best Naruto movie*, believe it.

TY GOD no more stupid people who need help and a ridiculous modified Rasengan to kill the villain!!! I'm so happy!


----------



## Even (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe we get modified Chidori instead


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 18, 2007)

Even said:


> Maybe we get modified Chidori instead


Like Sword, Nagashi and Senbon? 

Really these story can be very kickass if show his train under Orochimaru.


----------



## Naaruto (Dec 18, 2007)

The poster says Sasuke is the main character? 

wtfux suckage.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 18, 2007)

If sasuke is on the movie naruto can't appear

or at least not in a predominant way

in the anime they modeified every bit to put naruto ALWAYS, thing that doesn't happen in the manga

i want to see how this movie develops


----------



## niko^ (Dec 18, 2007)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> If sasuke is on the movie naruto can't appear
> 
> or at least not in a predominant way
> 
> ...



How so? Movies happen in "alternate universe" or something like that


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 18, 2007)

niko^ said:


> How so? Movies happen in "alternate universe" or something like that


Usualy it happen in story breaks, like when Naruto was eating ramen - Sasuke was fighting with Cake country villains, but Kishi only showed us about ramen


----------



## zornedge (Dec 18, 2007)

I dunno, the feasibility of delving into Sasuke's character while he was away sounds interesting but at the same time, detrimental to the Naruto plotline because of possible plot holes.  

Has Kishimoto written this?


----------



## YoYo (Dec 18, 2007)

Can't have naruto in it? Ahem:



Sasuke: Dang i need some flabbawabba juice to make me stronger to beat itachi! But only people with massive amounts of chakra can open up the lock to the realm of the flabbawabba...there's only one person i know who can do this!

_(change scene)_

Naruto: *Yawns* Ah what an uneventful day this will be....
(sasuke appears next to him)
Naruto: Wah! Why are you here?
Sasuke: I have come for your help in exchange for my return to the village. But the conditions are you must never tell anyone about this, and forget about this afterwards. To make sure heres a forgetful soldier pill.
Naruto: Okay!

(cue filler bad guys who manage to follow them into the dimension, then get defeated after trying to steal flabbawabba juice, plus little kid Jimmy who reminds sasuke of his aims)

Naruto: We got it! Now come back to Konoha!
Sasuke: No. *dissapears with juice, was just a bunshin all along*
Naruto: Damn it dattebayo! But i can never tell anyone about this.* swallows forgetful soldier pill and forgets everything about the past few days*

Sasuke (on way back to Orochi's lair): Muhahaha now i must drink this to become strong! *thinks of Jimmy* No i can't! I must become strong in my own way! *pours flabbawabba juice away then returns to orochi*


There you go, perfect (and feasible) script on how to avoid canon interference.


----------



## Crush! (Dec 18, 2007)

niko^ said:


> How so? Movies happen in "alternate universe" or something like that



What? What in the world? Do you watch the show? The Naruto movies are clearly meant to happen in the anime timeline. Some have even been referenced in the show!


----------



## Even (Dec 18, 2007)

@YoYo: worst thing is, that could actually happen


----------



## niko^ (Dec 18, 2007)

Crush! said:


> What? What in the world? Do you watch the show? The Naruto movies are clearly meant to happen in the anime timeline. Some have even been referenced in the show!



I don't remeber any references. But I think i read from somewhere that movies is unrelated to anime timeline (from official site) :/ And I don't necessarily alternate universe (thus quotes) but not fit 1:1 on anime timeline


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 18, 2007)

niko^ said:


> DVD of 4(Naruto Shippuden the movie) will be released 23.4.2008, in two version regular and limited.
> 
> Next movie will be released in 2008 and name is "Naruto Shippuden the movie 08 (temporary)"
> 
> ...



Damn...I can't see the scan 
At least Sasuke gets some action now 

I can't believe a new one is coming already!  I didn't even see the first Shipuuden one XD


----------



## jdbzkh (Dec 18, 2007)

why any one is excited is sad i mean has there even been one good naruto movie 

now if they add sasuke as the main character how far off the plot are they going to go 

-_-

this movie will fail horribly


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 18, 2007)

Could be great with a movie about Sasuke.  
3 Naruto Movies without Sasuke...


----------



## yawning_clouds (Dec 18, 2007)

If Sasuke is the main character then why is Naruto behind him on that picture, and how will a movie with Naruto and Sasuke work? Separate story lines that are linked?  

I can see Sasuke in the new movie with a main character role, but I see him in a movie w.o Naruto. Doesn't make merchandising sense, plus the manga is called Naruto. 

Imagine that  , the movie begins NARUTO SHIPPUDEN 2008 etc etc... and Naruto is a bit time character

BARE JOKES

I predict shared spotlight , Sasuke and Naruto


----------



## Nuzents (Dec 18, 2007)

I bet it will end up Naruto end up meeting a new mysterious villain and seems impossible to beat.  Then Sasuke will fight him to and not be able to beat him.  Then they will both team up in some stupid way and take on the villain, and after the fight Sasuke will walk away and Naruto and crew not being able to chase after him.  So basically nothing happens...


----------



## Needless2say (Dec 18, 2007)

Good move for the anime team 


squee  thats so cool


----------



## Catterix (Dec 18, 2007)

I love how people think this movie will automatically either be "wtfsuckage" or "omgwinage".

Seems as if segregation is in order.


----------



## geG (Dec 18, 2007)

Catterix said:


> I love how people think this movie will automatically either be "wtfsuckage" or "omgwinage".
> 
> Seems as if segregation is in order.



You've obviously never been to the Konoha Library.


----------



## Blink (Dec 18, 2007)

Who knows.. could turn out to be an awesome movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 18, 2007)

Catterix said:


> I love how people think this movie will automatically either be "wtfsuckage" or "omgwinage".
> 
> Seems as if segregation is in order.





Geg said:


> You've obviously never been to the Konoha Library.



I wanted to respond that


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 18, 2007)

A Sasuke movie?  That automatically makes things more interesting compared to the other 3 yawn fests.  Finally, a movie I can actually look forward to, as far as the movies go.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Dec 18, 2007)

Sassssssu-ke.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't see the scan. 

Well, we've gone three movies without Sasuke, and they sucked so this is will be interesting. I hope he encounters Naruto at some point in the movie.


----------



## Zelkova (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh, I was linked to this thread by Eileen... 

Although Sasuke isn't the type to be main character (becuz MCs need to be hyperactive ), I wouldn't mind watching the movie from his side since actually, it is a fun thing to do to see from his side other than Naruto's...

A bit of a change is worth everything.


----------



## vagnard (Dec 19, 2007)

Sasuke as the main character?. 

But then who will be the villian? God?


----------



## kulgan18 (Dec 19, 2007)

lol and people complain about sasuke appearing on the fifth movie? on what grounds actually?
You know given that every movie after the first one has been complete FAIL(coincidentally, when sasuke wasnt on them). 
So this may be interesting considering it could actually be something different from the reused plot of the 3 last movies.
Snip ~TBH

Also another thing, movies are just done for making money, so if it can sell a lot is actually helping studio pierrot. 
Not that it will not affect the TV series quality so forget it.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 19, 2007)

vagnard said:


> Sasuke as the main character?.
> 
> But then who will be the villian? God?



Why would they have Sasuke fight against himself?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 19, 2007)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Kuchiyose no jutsu... Uchiha Police Force



You can`t summon dead.

Sasuke the main character? Instant failure.

//HbS


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 19, 2007)

vagnard said:


> Sasuke as the main character?.
> 
> But then who will be the villian? God?



I'd win hands down.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 19, 2007)

can somone post a screenshot from the movie?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 19, 2007)

FOUR TAIL NARUTO said:


> can somone post a screenshot from the movie?



All there is is this here pic


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks.


hopefully it isnt just about sasuke


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 19, 2007)

*FUCKING FINALLY!!!! A NARUTO MOVIE WORTH WATCHING!!!!!!!!!!

The less we see of Naruto the better! This movie will make millions.



*


----------



## shadow__nin (Dec 19, 2007)

I was wondering what the release date for that movie was, 
Thanks niko^ for the info.


----------



## desiprince (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow thats brilliant! So far though =[


----------



## sheshyo (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice. Wonder how long till the trailer hits.


----------



## kulgan18 (Dec 19, 2007)

Where i can get the original source for this?

Now am getting suspicious about the poster.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 19, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> All there is is this here pic



Thanks 
Now all I need is the summary of the movie and a trailer


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 20, 2007)

Sasuke the main character?

Sorry but this won't sell.


----------



## Bochi (Dec 20, 2007)

Trailer for the next movie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlNIgOuO2Bk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crush! (Dec 20, 2007)

Kieru said:


> Sasuke the main character?
> 
> Sorry but this won't sell.



You're pretty stupid if you actually believe that.

There's a huge Sasuke fanbase in Japan. And Weekly Shonen Jump is crawling with Sasuke promo stuff right now.


----------



## vagnard (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn...the trailer looks pretty good. I want to know what the hell that guy is saying. The only thing I understand is kokoro.


----------



## Crush! (Dec 20, 2007)

"The darkness of the heart...cannot be cut through"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2007)

And after Gekijouban Shippuden is he saying movie's sub title?


----------



## Kayuuko (Dec 20, 2007)

Omg... the trailer looks awesome already... even though it's just the teaser *_*
Damn... I want to see that movie... damn damn damn...

Sad thing is that we have to wait until 2009 to watch it... at least the ones who are NOT in Japan...


----------



## Crush! (Dec 20, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> And after Gekijouban Shippuden is he saying movie's sub title?



Just when it'll be out: next summer 2008.


----------



## vagnard (Dec 20, 2007)

Crush! said:


> "The darkness of the heart...cannot be cut through"



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanx Crush.

Hope they gonna came up this something... they can't just call it "Naruto Shippuden 2"...


----------



## niko^ (Dec 20, 2007)

Crush! said:


> Just when it'll be out: next summer 2008.



What text says about Sasuke [サスケ迷に...] don't know last two kanji


----------



## Crush! (Dec 20, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> Thanx Crush.
> 
> Hope they gonna came up this something... they can't just call it "Naruto Shippuden 2"...



They called the first movie Naruto Shippudden, so I wouldn't be surprised. I don't think they're going with titles this time around...The new movie was called Naruto Shippudden the Movie 2008 in Shounen Jump this week, though that could always be a placeholder.


----------



## Crush! (Dec 20, 2007)

niko^ said:


> What text says about Sasuke [サスケ迷に...] don't know last two kanji



サスケ遂に登場

Last is "toujou" or appearance, so it's "Sasuke finally makes an appearance!"


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 20, 2007)

Holy f***ing s**t how did I miss this a Naruto movie with Sasuke as the main lead this going to be sick and that teaser trailer was just awesome finally a Naruto movie worth watching the first one was alright, but the three following...ugh I couldn't even stand to watch them. A Bleach movie Hitsugaya as the main focus and a Naruto movie with Sasuke as the lead= best christmas/birthday surprise I've seen this going to rule.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 20, 2007)

When is this awsome movie coming out next year?


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 20, 2007)

AiSakuraHana said:


> When is this awsome movie coming out next year?



Apparently, somewhere in the summer of 2008.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 20, 2007)

The trailer implies Naruto and Sasuke will work together to fight someone. >_>

Looks awesome...just hope that plotline makes sense.

I still think the anime team should do a movie about a jinchuuriki. Kishi left an opportunity for them to do so between the second and third arc of Part II.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 20, 2007)

What trailer? please someone post it. All I've seen is the scan, what was there a trailer in ep.40-41?


----------



## Shamandalie (Dec 20, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> The trailer implies Naruto and Sasuke will work together to fight someone.



Yes, it seemed like that for me, too. And even though I don't quite understand how would that be even possible, and even though I know trailers are misleading, the moment I saw Sasuke and Naruto together, I had a little heart attack.


----------



## Even (Dec 20, 2007)

oh damn awesome trailer I'm so gonna watch this one in the theaters


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 20, 2007)

Bochi said:


> Trailer for the next movie.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlNIgOuO2Bk[/YOUTUBE]



WHO-HOOOOOOO!

_FINALLY!_

The trailer looks awesome but honestly, I hope they won't deceive us in a lame way like last time and Sasuke ends up not having much screen-time at all. 

I don't CARE what you Sasuke haters think; these filler movies usually suck dicks  when compared to the actual series anyway.

Hey, do you know where I can download this?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 20, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> What trailer? please someone post it. All I've seen is the scan, what was there a trailer in ep.40-41?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlNIgOuO2Bk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vagnard (Dec 20, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> The trailer implies Naruto and Sasuke will work together to fight someone. >_>
> 
> Looks awesome...just hope that plotline makes sense.
> 
> I still think the anime team should do a movie about a jinchuuriki. Kishi left an opportunity for them to do so between the second and third arc of Part II.



I'd prefer if Naruto just appears briefly during this movie. I don't dislike him. But I just like to see a story in Narutoverse where he isn't the main focus. (or a story where the perspective comes enterely from Sasuke.....I can't imagine him as protagonist... if this works well it could turn into a berserkesque movie)


----------



## kulgan18 (Dec 20, 2007)

Is there an official site for this?. I want to look for info but i dont know whats even the official title.
naruto shippuden movie 2008? thats it?.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2007)

vagnard said:


> I'd prefer if Naruto just appears briefly during this movie. I don't dislike him. But I just like to see a story in Narutoverse where he isn't the main focus. (or a story where the perspective comes enterely from Sasuke.....I can't imagine him as protagonist... if this works well it could turn into a berserkesque movie)



I agree, and eventhough the trailer showed Naruto briefly I believe this movie will focus entirely on Sasuke. 
For example:
In the trailer for shippuuden 1, there were alot of Sakura scenes, but Sakura was a background character. The movie focused on Naruto and that other girl.

Or.. I'm just getting my hopes up.

Love the trailer by the way.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 20, 2007)

Seems like they will team up how cheesy. Anyways I hope a longer trailer comes out soon or another one.


----------



## kulgan18 (Dec 20, 2007)

So now before commenting any further, we are 100% completly sure this is for real?.
In what site was this released?


----------



## Even (Dec 20, 2007)

you can't doubt a trailer now, can you?


----------



## Kayuuko (Dec 20, 2007)

@kulgan18: This was part of the new Naruto episode raw >_>


----------



## kulgan18 (Dec 20, 2007)

Even said:


> you can't doubt a trailer now, can you?



No the trailer looks real but am wondering if the movie has an official site, and more info.

I mean to start the trailers for the other movier were really misleading(to the point where ppl were feeling cheated).
It would be bad if they make a big deal out of sasuke appearing and then they show him for like 10 minutes.


----------



## Kanae (Dec 20, 2007)

Shamandalie said:


> Yes, it seemed like that for me, too. And even though I don't quite understand how would that be even possible, and even though I know trailers are misleading, the moment I saw Sasuke and Naruto together, I had a little heart attack.


 
 Same here.

I don't know how they're pulling that one of, or what plot are they going to use, but if it involves Sasuke and Naruto together I don't care at all if it doesn't make any sense because I'm going to enjoy it


----------



## colours (Dec 20, 2007)

Interesting trailer


----------



## Phemt (Dec 20, 2007)

Is there a higher quality trailer?


----------



## GOREgeous (Dec 20, 2007)

This is bound to be a great movie.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 20, 2007)

The music is so damn good, love it when Sasuke goes into Sharingan-mode.


----------



## Gato (Dec 20, 2007)

Higher quality version of the trailer: fela kuti- gentlman


----------



## JJ (Dec 20, 2007)

That was an incredible little trailer.  I hope the movie will be good.  I haven't been too much of a fan of them.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 20, 2007)

Bochi said:


> Trailer for the next movie.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlNIgOuO2Bk[/YOUTUBE]



HOLYFCK!! I can't.stop.watching it!!! 

Damn...this is gonna be good.
And IMO, the only movie I really liked was the first one. For one thing, it had the best animation and art. I liked the story too. And Sasuke was in it XD

The second one was bleh...third one was HORRIBLE 
Dunno about the forth one yet.

Damn...damn...what a friggin teaser 

Hopefully Sasuke will be there throughout the whole movie, not for just like one scene of it >__>

Also, maybe the movie takes place after the reunion?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 20, 2007)

I just hate that it's SHORT.


----------



## Sollet (Dec 20, 2007)

Interesting.. However are you guys 100% that Sasuke is the main char? To me it just looks like he will be in the movie... and that it's Naruto still being main.


----------



## LoT (Dec 20, 2007)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> HOLYFCK!! I can't.stop.watching it!!!
> 
> Damn...this is gonna be good.
> And IMO, the only movie I really liked was the first one. For one thing, it had the best animation and art. I liked the story too. And Sasuke was in it XD
> ...


I liked the fights in the third movie! The Stroy was creepy ... but the Fights were cool!
The 2nd Movie was the last piece of shit!
The first one was nice but nothing spezial!

But the teaser of this movie is better than all the movies together ... And I am not really a Sasuke fan!


----------



## London17 (Dec 20, 2007)

It could mean its just that hes returning to naruto movies not being the main character but who knows its in japanese and all we can do is assume.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 20, 2007)

It better be a Team 7 movie, not a Naruto and sasuke movie.. ;____;


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 20, 2007)

More Sasuke is a good idea, he hasn't been in a movie since the first one.


----------



## niyesuH (Dec 20, 2007)

awesome... i am sure it will be the best Naruto movie


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 20, 2007)

Sollet said:


> Interesting.. However are you guys 100% that Sasuke is the main char? To me it just looks like he will be in the movie... and that it's Naruto still being main.



There was a scan that said he will be the main character.


----------



## niko^ (Dec 20, 2007)

IT DID HAVE QUESTION MARK!


----------



## 1of9Tails (Dec 20, 2007)

All of the movies in the past so far have had nothing to do with the series. Im pretty sure that 4th movie will not effect the series.


----------



## 1of9Tails (Dec 20, 2007)

I do hope that they make up for lost ground with sasuke tho.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, YES.





Crush! said:


> *I'M GONNA SEE THIS THE DAY IT COMES OUT
> 
> WITH THE REST OF JAPAN.
> 
> ...







Sango-chan said:


> Also I wont mind if they had some other teams in the movie too!!!
> cough*team 8* !!!



*cough*I second that*cough*


----------



## Mang-Kun (Dec 20, 2007)

*Sasuke in the next movie?!* and the trailer looks awesome, the way both of Naruto and Sasuke slashing the camera at the end. I assume that Sasuke will got a major focus in this movie and Naruto are still being the main. * SHITZ! This movie looks great!!*

April 2008? Damn .


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 21, 2007)

^Correction April 2009 for that movie. Movie 4 is coming out April 23, 2008. Although if you live in japan you'll see Movie 5 in theaters in August 2008.


----------



## LoT (Dec 21, 2007)

I want to now what they say in the teaser ..


----------



## SleepingDisaster (Dec 21, 2007)

sasuke the movie......I thought they're never going to make one (since most people hate sasuke, you know, hate = no buy or see).....but well then....now I'm looking forward into it


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 21, 2007)

Is anyone going to sub the trailer or at least post what it said?

Sorry if already answered.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 21, 2007)

SleepingDisaster said:


> sasuke the movie......I thought they're never going to make one (since most people hate sasuke, you know, hate = no buy or see).....but well then....now I'm looking forward into it



It is Japan and Sasuke is the number one character in the manga and has a huge fanbase there.  So it makes a lot of sense to milk out his character to make money.


----------



## Kayuuko (Dec 21, 2007)

SleepingDisaster said:


> sasuke the movie......I thought they're never going to make one (since most people hate sasuke, you know, hate = no buy or see).....but well then....now I'm looking forward into it



Uhm in Japan he is the most-favourite character... He was No.1 in the last poll~


----------



## Mindgames (Dec 22, 2007)

Sasuke movie fails for one reason and one reason only. He's boring.


----------



## Even (Dec 22, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> ^Correction April 2009 for that movie. Movie 4 is coming out April 23, 2008. Although if you live in japan you'll see Movie 5 in theaters in August 2008.



guess what I'm gonna do in August


----------



## ouho (Dec 22, 2007)

here is the trailer of the movie 2 shippuden with english subtitles :

*I can jump roof to roof and get my friends free cable! *


----------



## Mindgames (Dec 22, 2007)

I retract my earlier statement. I'm going to see it. I'll be in Japan around that time anyway.


----------



## Raiyu (Dec 22, 2007)

I will see anyone who's going to the theaters to see it. This is going to be one awesome movie.


----------



## zobu666 (Dec 22, 2007)

movie 4 will be a graet one. i need to see how naruto gets back to live after he was killed by the strange dragon chakra. 

there is no way that sasuke >the most boring and discusting char< would be the main char in movie 5. he will lose to itachi and naruto´ll be the one who put an end to itachi. afterwards sasuke will do suizid cause he cant stand the pain to allways lose to naruto^^


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 23, 2007)

April 2008 i want to see Sasuke the movie but i hope Naruto don't apear in this one.


----------



## niko^ (Dec 23, 2007)

Naruto movie with out Naruto?


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 23, 2007)

niko^ said:


> Naruto movie with out Naruto?



i know...im trying to comprehend that too


----------



## Even (Dec 23, 2007)

Both Naruto and Sasuke are in the trailer, so I assume the movie will feature both of them...


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 23, 2007)

Yoburi said:


> April 2008 i want to see Sasuke the movie but i hope Naruto don't apear in this one.



haha XD.


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 23, 2007)

Really interesting.


----------



## Dark Saint (Dec 23, 2007)

From what I've seen it in the cool trailer it seems they will meet while they are in the villain's lair or some sort. During that time they will decide to team up, once the baddie is dead Sasuke will walk off and disappear. The end. Can't wait till this comes out.


----------



## jacker (Dec 23, 2007)

Is this the one where   
*Spoiler*: __ 



 naruto bites it supposedly?


----------



## Davit (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah i saw a dvd commercial in the store i get my games from..their tv was playing some kinda naruto shippuden movie...it was the movie no doubt..showing naruto, sakura, neji and lee fighting the four guys...and stuff...for about idk maybe 5 mins..then they left...and tried to follow them..then i left...


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Dec 24, 2007)

The trailer is cool. But in the end naruto looks like he's slashing the cam with a sword?? 

Aww, i wish i was in japan around next year august!!!  

I hope sasuke is rly the main character...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 24, 2007)

^It was A Kunai.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 24, 2007)

Even said:


> Both Naruto and Sasuke are in the trailer, so I assume the movie will feature both of them...



They will have to play it out so that Naruto and Sasuke do not cross paths though, as it can't affect the original storyline <_< I'd imagine it will drag Sasuke and Naruto to one destination, each with their respective reasons for being there, but I don't think they'll meet each other  

Pardon me if I just went on to mimic someone in this topic, I didn't go through the 10 additional pages.


----------



## Akiru chan (Dec 24, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> They will have to play it out so that Naruto and Sasuke do not cross paths though, as it can't affect the original storyline <_< I'd imagine it will drag Sasuke and Naruto to one destination, each with their respective reasons for being there, but I don't think they'll meet each other
> 
> Pardon me if I just went on to mimic someone in this topic, I didn't go through the 10 additional pages.




 I was thinking the same thing. I will probably be a constant game of tag, but Naruto always gets there one second too late and he is gone... I can see him catching a glimpse of Sasuke at the very end before he disappears or something... 

But i don't think they can get away with them meeting. 

All in all I am curious to see how they are going to go about making this movie... To me I am looking forward to finally seeing Sasuke on the big screen again.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 24, 2007)

yay sasuke my favorite character will be in a movie again


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 24, 2007)

the naruto anime does not always focus around naruto himself

why sasuke is the top charater as well so having his own movie is pretty sweet, it will most likly be about him chaseing after some guy that knows about itachi and all -_-


----------



## KohZa (Dec 26, 2007)

looking foward to the movie even though i'm not sasuke fan


----------



## Catterix (Dec 26, 2007)

Well in honesty, they _could_ have them meet, and it still wouldn't affect they plot. Hel, Sasuke could turn around and kill Naruto and the movie ends, and it still wouldn't matter.

It's just a movie, purely based on the idea of the Naruto anime. Everyone knows this already, but I'm just stressing how insignificant the movie is, there actually wouldn't be anything wrong with Naruto meeting Sasuke and the two of them getting married.

Hell, that'd make a cool movie.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 26, 2007)

Sasuke is getting an up-grade !!!


----------



## nick65 (Dec 28, 2007)

i cant see the scan can somebody re post it pleasE?


----------



## Undaunted (Dec 28, 2007)

Apparently Naruto _and_ Sasuke are going to be the main feature of this movie, the trailer that's been released showed them fighting in some kind of darkness. Also, that's not them fighting against each other, it shows them passing by each other and Naruto saying "Sasuke..." before it shows their blades (Sasuke's sword and Naruto's kunai) slicing (*at the same thing*) and the title appearing.


----------



## Morati (Dec 28, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Well in honesty, they _could_ have them meet, and it still wouldn't affect they plot. Hel, Sasuke could turn around and kill Naruto and the movie ends, and it still wouldn't matter.
> 
> It's just a movie, purely based on the idea of the Naruto anime. Everyone knows this already, but I'm just stressing how insignificant the movie is, there actually wouldn't be anything wrong with Naruto meeting Sasuke and the two of them getting married.
> 
> Hell, that'd make a cool movie.


They really should do that haha


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 28, 2007)

any new updates on the date??


----------



## Solinn (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW! I'm so excited for this!


----------



## Otori (Dec 30, 2007)

anyone see this?


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 30, 2007)

threegone said:


> anyone see this?



0.0 what does it say??


----------



## Bobateababy16 (Dec 30, 2007)

threegone said:


> anyone see this?



...O_o.....THIS MOVIE is going to be epic.Regardless....wouldn't it funny if at the end of this "epic" movie it was all a dream or Naruto's....I can see them pulling something like that out as not to confuse fans.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 30, 2007)

That's going to be weird if they show those 3 in the movie because I don't think the anime would introduce them by that point although the last movie showed kiba and Hinata before the anime so who knows.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I know who they are, I read the manga and watch the anime. I even watch Dubs, I just don't read the official Dubbed Manga.


----------



## Ryotaro (Dec 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



:amazed Those 3. This might be a good one after all.


----------



## niko^ (Dec 30, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> 0.0 what does it say??



(right to left) (I don't really know japanese)


In 2008 Sasuke appears

In anime will naruto finally meet again with Sasuke?

Team Kakashi ????? Yamato, Sai, Sakura ????! Akatsuki's ????'s, knowing Sasuke is there, Naruto goes to Orochimaru's hideout!! ???...!!

(sasuke on snake image)

????

(interview of Sasuke's V.A? and Director)

(center)

Sasuke will catch up you

(left)

Manga! Anime!! Movie!!!
Everything about them -----------

(top is about manga, and thus left out)

Will Sasuke and Naruto meet in movie!?
Next summer latest movie will be presented to public!
In teaser there was scene of Naruto and Sasuke meeting! What it's about?


----------



## Otori (Dec 30, 2007)

bigger for you guys


----------



## niko^ (Dec 30, 2007)

threegone said:


> bigger for you guys



updated trans a little hopefully someone can translate rest :d


----------



## KohZa (Dec 30, 2007)

threegone said:


> anyone see this?



*Spoiler*: __ 



are thet gonna show those 3?lol neve expected to see them :amazed


----------



## *Ex-PrinCeSs* (Dec 30, 2007)

So Sasu is finally going to have his own movie?!!! Kewl.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sweet, a new scan.  Hope someone translates all of it so we have a clue about what's gonna happen.  +reps to whoever translates all of it.


----------



## niko^ (Dec 31, 2007)

ZexionAxel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> are thet gonna show those 3?lol neve expected to see them :amazed




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's about manga (if u mean Zuigetsu etc...)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 31, 2007)

Heres a translation by Kumanri:



Kumanri said:


> I'll translate this but I hope the Naruto fans won't cry "FOUL!!"...
> 
> Summary, Sasuke will take the centrestage in the anime, manga and movie (coming out in summer 2008). Hence, the 2008 = Year of Sasuke... Hahhahaha...
> 
> ...


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the Uchiha, but the new movie sounds very interesting...


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 1, 2008)

So i take the team H*** will show up in this movie cool.


----------



## Kayuuko (Jan 1, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> So i take the team H*** will show up in this movie cool.



No they won't - that was manga information. Only the bottom of the page is about the movie-


----------



## Even (Jan 1, 2008)

if those three would show up, that would be so awesome but not likely... I'm gonna watch that movie anyways, that's for sure


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 1, 2008)

Even said:


> if those three would show up, that would be so awesome but not likely... I'm gonna watch that movie anyways, that's for sure



dude stop Teasing us 
oneday oneday i will go to Japan too


----------



## niko^ (Jan 3, 2008)

New teaser trailer! (almost same as first)


*Spoiler*: _spoiler for teaser_ 









DDL: <3


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 3, 2008)

The only difference is absence of voice %)


----------



## Crush! (Jan 3, 2008)

And more animation, obviously. All of the shots were lengthened.

Nice trailer. Thanks, niko^


----------



## Even (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn!!! Awesome trailer!!! MUST SEE THIS MOVIE!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 3, 2008)

Crush! said:


> And more animation, obviously. All of the shots were lengthened.


Not that much to change anything)


I wonder is it just a promo animation, or shots from movie... can be a genjutsu or Naruto's dream or a vision... anyway, there is a chance that this here trailer is only Sasuke's appearance in 5th movie, which is enough for them to claim it as "Sasuke movie"


----------



## geG (Jan 3, 2008)

niko^ said:


> New teaser trailer! (almost same as first)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _spoiler for teaser_
> ...



I predict lots of fangirls taking that the completely wrong way.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 3, 2008)

The link doesn't work for me. I mean it works but it takes me to a page saying No Video.


----------



## Ritsu (Jan 3, 2008)

A movie about Sasuke..?

..Somebody shoot me. -_-


----------



## Crush! (Jan 3, 2008)

Ritsu said:


> A movie about Sasuke..?
> 
> ..Somebody shoot me. -_-



My pleasure. Give me your address.


----------



## CyberPunk (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ He's probably not worth the ammunition.  Sasuke and Hebi will make this movie own the others.


----------



## niko^ (Jan 3, 2008)

CyberPunk said:


> ^^ He's probably not worth the ammunition.  Sasuke and Hebi will make this movie own the others.



There's no Hebi in this movie!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 3, 2008)

Edit:  Finally got it to work using Realplayer.   Had fun changing defaults out of Quicktime.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 3, 2008)

You need quicktime to view it?


EDIT: Nevermind still doesnt work.


----------



## tollz (Jan 3, 2008)

nice trailer and no you dont i saw it in real player


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothin new I finally saw it.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 3, 2008)

niko^ said:


> There's no Hebi in this movie!



Dammit!  Movie needs to have Hebi in it, as well as no Naruto in it!  If we get those two we know the movie will be .


----------



## niko^ (Jan 3, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Dammit!  Movie needs to have Hebi in it, as well as no Naruto in it!  If we get those two we know the movie will be .



Naruto movie without Naruto would be like Harry Potter without Harry Potter . Hebi in movie would be "spoiler" for anime-onlies


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly, Niko^


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 3, 2008)

niko^ said:


> Naruto movie without Naruto would be like Harry Potter without Harry Potter . Hebi in movie would be "spoiler" for anime-onlies



We're currently doing a Naruto manga without Naruto in it.


----------



## Felix (Jan 3, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> We're currently doing a Naruto manga without Naruto in it.



Sad but true.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 3, 2008)

I would not mind a change of character for the movie, Sasuke will look good in it.


----------



## niko^ (Jan 3, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> We're currently doing a Naruto manga without Naruto in it.



Ugh. I talked only about movie/anime. Target for manga is different from target of anime. Anime is also for younger and just like Pikachuu in Pokemon, its popularity can be use to sell different things. (*Movies*, Anime [DVDs etc], balloons, stickers etc...)


----------



## Seizaburo (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone given any thought how far the anime will have come when the next movie is released? Seems like it would be a logical thing to do. Like; will the movie take place before or after X arc. Since I havent watched the anime for quite long i have no clue what's going on there.


----------



## Otori (Jan 3, 2008)

cool another teaser, really seems like sasuke and naruto are gonna conveniently be at the same place and time


----------



## Nuzents (Jan 3, 2008)

Seizaburo said:


> Has anyone given any thought how far the anime will have come when the next movie is released? Seems like it would be a logical thing to do. Like; will the movie take place before or after X arc. Since I havent watched the anime for quite long i have no clue what's going on there.



_*-snip-*_

edit
(I said something like this a few pages back, and it was right   )


I don't mind having Sasuke, hes only been in one movie so far, but I still think Naruto wilil be in the movie too after watching the fillers, I doubt they will leave him out.  I figure they will team up in something stupid and then Sasuke will leave, and Naruto will not be able to chase after him because he is low on charka...


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 4, 2008)

Seizaburo said:


> Has anyone given any thought how far the anime will have come when the next movie is released? Seems like it would be a logical thing to do. Like; will the movie take place before or after X arc. Since I havent watched the anime for quite long i have no clue what's going on there.



When it comes to figuring out where the Naruto movies fits in continuity is like someone taking a square peg and jamming it in a round hole.  They just don't fit.  (Except Movies 2 and 3, which obviously took place during the 3 month time prior to Naruto leaving).


But with Movie 5, there is indeed a small gap where it could take place and actually fit.   And that is at the end of Chapter 310.  (This is where I figured if Studio Pierrot should give us a Filler Arc, this would be the most likely spot).


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> When it comes to figuring out where the Naruto movies fits in continuity is like someone taking a square peg and jamming it in a round hole.  They just don't fit.  (Except Movies 2 and 3, which obviously took place during the 3 month time prior to Naruto leaving).
> 
> 
> But with Movie 5, there is indeed a small gap where it could take place and actually fit.   And that is at the end of Chapter 310.  (This is where I figured if Studio Pierrot should give us a Filler Arc, this would be the most likely spot).



yeah most likely I think that's where the movie will take place.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jan 4, 2008)

Im pretty sure it wont be the real sasuke, i bet its just Naruto in a genjutsu and he sees sasuke as part of it.I bet the real sasuke wont be in the film.


----------



## RachiruAkari (Jan 4, 2008)

niko^ said:


> Naruto movie without Naruto would be like Harry Potter without Harry Potter . Hebi in movie would be "spoiler" for anime-onlies


But there were pictures of Hebi on the poster that someone put up two pages ago. Why would they be put on there, with descriptions, on an official movie poster, if they aren't gonna be in the movie?


----------



## Crush! (Jan 4, 2008)

^Shows how important it is to be able to READ before you guys assume stuff. That was NOT a "movie" poster. The article was about Sasuke's whole "Year of Sasuke" bit in the manga. Those manga pictures were part of the MANGA section showing what Sasuke was up to in the manga recently (Building Hebi and aiming for Itachi). That article was seperated into 3 sections (Anime, Movie, Manga).


----------



## Ministry (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't understand why the Shipuuden TV series can't look that good.

I wish it did /sigh


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 5, 2008)

Ministry said:


> I don't understand why the Shipuuden TV series can't look that good.
> 
> I wish it did /sigh



it takes ALOT of time for something to come out that good.....and it can only take soo long before the episode has to be ready


----------



## RachiruAkari (Jan 5, 2008)

Crush! said:


> ^Shows how important it is to be able to READ before you guys assume stuff. That was NOT a "movie" poster. The article was about Sasuke's whole "Year of Sasuke" bit in the manga. Those manga pictures were part of the MANGA section showing what Sasuke was up to in the manga recently (Building Hebi and aiming for Itachi). That article was seperated into 3 sections (Anime, Movie, Manga).



G.. GAH! I'm sorry! I completely misunderstood! I didn't mean to assume. Oh well... I screwed up ^_^.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 5, 2008)

Crush! said:


> ^Shows how important it is to be able to READ before you guys assume stuff. That was NOT a "movie" poster. The article was about Sasuke's whole "Year of Sasuke" bit in the manga. Those manga pictures were part of the MANGA section showing what Sasuke was up to in the manga recently (Building Hebi and aiming for Itachi). That article was seperated into 3 sections (Anime, Movie, Manga).



Why I waited before jumping to conclusions.


So going by the above quote Sasuke won't have his own movie, but he will have his year of Sasuke that Kishi mentioned in the fest interview.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 5, 2008)

Christ, and yet you still jump to needless conclusions.

What we know is that in the press it's been released that "Sasuke will be the main character!" Whether this'll be just like another "Naruto dies!" or not, we don't know.

It's good not to jump to forward conclusions, but no need to go completely the other way.


----------



## Crush! (Jan 5, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Why I waited before jumping to conclusions.
> 
> 
> So going by the above quote Sasuke won't have his own movie, but he will have his year of Sasuke that Kishi mentioned in the fest interview.



Um, yeah...Now you're just jumping to another kind of conclusion.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 5, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Um, yeah...Now you're just jumping to another kind of conclusion.



Isn't that what the whole poster is about? Sasuke going to have his year as in 2008?
Didn't hear any mention of a whole film about Sasuke.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 5, 2008)

So this is a Sasuke vs. Naruto after all and i bet Sasuke wins the fight by a very large scale because Sasuke in manga is a GOD (not spoiling anyone) and a GOD can't lose to this Naruto wo gets his ass kick by that trash caled Sai, BUT damn if Sasuke lose the fight the fans will kill the guys who made this movie.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 5, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> So this is a Sasuke vs. Naruto after all and i bet Sasuke wins the fight by a very large scale because Sasuke in manga is a GOD (not spoiling anyone) and a GOD can't lose to this Naruto wo gets his ass kick by that trash caled Sai, BUT damn if Sasuke lose the fight the fans will kill the guys who made this movie.



..............................


----------



## Nuzents (Jan 5, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> So this is a Sasuke vs. Naruto after all and i bet Sasuke wins the fight by a very large scale because Sasuke in manga is a GOD (not spoiling anyone) and a GOD can't lose to this Naruto wo gets his ass kick by that trash caled Sai, BUT damn if Sasuke lose the fight the fans will kill the guys who made this movie.



I doubt they will fight each other unless you read something I didn't.  Looks like they are working together in the trailer.  

Also, I don't think Sasuke will be *the* main character like some are saying, I figured that was a bad translation and just saying Sasuke will be a main character in the movie, thats a big difference.  If the film ends with Naruto, then he was the main character cause most of the time the movie ends with the main one, unless they die, then it goes to the next important person...(probably love interest)


----------



## iamerik0 (Jan 5, 2008)

pretty sweet its about time we saw sasuke in a movie. this is bound to be epic


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 5, 2008)

Wait has this been proven that there will be a Sasuke centric Movie coming up after the current one? Or just some misunderstanding and that this whole thread is about Kishi's mentioning of Sasuke centric year in the manga as of 2008 and rumours of a another Naruto movie after the current one which is called Shippuuden and where Naruto somehow dies (I won't ruin the whole plot of the movie though, since I haven't seen it but know what happens.)
Could someone clear this up, confused here.


----------



## Even (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't think Sasuke will have his own movie, but that the movie will be centered around Sasuke...


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 6, 2008)

Even said:


> I don't think Sasuke will have his own movie, but that the movie will be centered around Sasuke...



Indeed.  

It's like many of us figured, it will from two ends (Naruto's and Sasukes), in which they will have a brief reunion against whatever villian the writers had created for this event.


But it makes me wonder.  Is Naruto's Special Rasengan this time going to be a Fire Rasengan, or a Sharingan Rasengan?


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 6, 2008)

Nuzents said:


> I doubt they will fight each other unless you read something I didn't.  Looks like they are working together in the trailer.
> 
> Also, I don't think Sasuke will be *the* main character like some are saying, I figured that was a bad translation and just saying Sasuke will be a main character in the movie, thats a big difference.  If the film ends with Naruto, then he was the main character cause most of the time the movie ends with the main one, unless they die, then it goes to the next important person...(probably love interest)





I take this from a teaser.

This is why i say we got some Sasuke vs. Naruto AND Sasuke can't lose this fight because he is the man who kill **** and defeat almost **** without a injury (damn hard not to spoiling), so Sasuke will be the main because Naruto will get his ass kick otherwise this movie fail in showin what Kishimoto write in his manga about Sasuke.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 6, 2008)

This looks sooo much like gay romance title...

//HbS


----------



## XII_Itachi (Jan 6, 2008)

Ohhhh, I saw the teaser for the fifth movie. It looks interesting. 

I hope Itachi's in it too.


----------



## lacey (Jan 6, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Edit:  Finally got it to work using Realplayer.   Had fun changing defaults out of Quicktime.



I had to upload it to my YouTube to see it T___T

Anyways, I do actually like the newer trailer, although I wish there was other material other than just an elongated version of the previous trailer =/

And I will admit, although I have a love/hate relationship as far as Sasuke goes, I am looking forward to this movie. 

(After I watch the previous one first though =D)


----------



## Felix (Jan 6, 2008)

This movie supports NaruxSasu, thus it makes me feel... uh.
I must get myself out of this thread.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 6, 2008)

Wait!? There is a teaser trailer for the 5th film ALREADY?
Or just one measly picture?


----------



## Catterix (Jan 6, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Wait!? There is a teaser trailer for the 5th film ALREADY?
> Or just one measly picture?



Is that why you've been acting so dense?!

Makes sense now. You never saw the trailer.

Yes, there's been a trailer ever since the 40&41 special. Go check it out.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 7, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Is that why you've been acting so dense?!
> 
> Makes sense now. You never saw the trailer.
> 
> Yes, there's been a trailer ever since the 40&41 special. Go check it out.


 
 I'm not dense..

Could you tell me what time the trailer comes on in the special?


----------



## Even (Jan 7, 2008)

it's not in the release by DB, they left it out... I'm pretty sure you can find it on YouTube though...


----------



## Raiyu (Jan 7, 2008)

I found something weird. I went to TV.com and I find Naruto Hurricane Chronicles the Movie 2. Beneath it, it says "First Aired: Saturday August 9, 2008  ". Think its legit or not? In the scans I've read it said nothing about its release.

Link if you want to see for yourself:
Tokyo Toshokan


----------



## Yagami (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like DB has released the first Shippuden movie could somone confirm if it's the real deal because we usually get the movies in april.


----------



## niko^ (Jan 7, 2008)

Yagami said:


> Looks like DB has released the first Shippuden movie could somone confirm if it's the real deal because we usually get the movies in april.



Fake. That's not even on DB's tracker


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 7, 2008)

Infinity-X said:


> I found something weird. I went to TV.com and I find Naruto Hurricane Chronicles the Movie 2. Beneath it, it says "First Aired: Saturday August 9, 2008  ". Think its legit or not? In the scans I've read it said nothing about its release.
> 
> Link if you want to see for yourself:
> Tokyo Toshokan



Sounds legit.  Movie theaters don't hide their release dates.   And the Naruto Movies always released around early August.

BTW, it's funny that they seem to save major Uchiha moments in the manga around movie time.   And now Sasuke is going to pratically have his own movie.


----------



## _KILLER_ (Jan 7, 2008)

Sweet, cant wait


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well the 4th Doesnt come out till April 23, so expect Subs around then, also the 5th movie it could be legit about it coming out on Aug.9 because naruto movies always go in theaters early aug. and come out on DVD late april.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 7, 2008)

Denizen said:


> I wish they would put their resources into the series, not the movies.



I agree with you.. its not a problem having the movies though.. also that pic/scan doesnt work


----------



## niko^ (Jan 7, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Well the 4th Doesnt come out till April 23, so expect Subs around then, also the 5th movie it could be legit about it coming out on Aug.9 because naruto movies always go in theaters early aug. and come out on DVD late april.



imo. someone just have added his/her guess based on earlier. Official is still only "Summer 2008". But yeah it will be out in August almost 100% surely. But does it really matter? DVD comes 2009 April... and probably there won't be cam. (There wasn't cams when it was LEGAL to cam, why there would be now that it's illegal  [besides cams aren't good quality])...

Movies will always have higher budget as they make more money than TV-Series [my guess]. Too bad they don't do Blu-rays, HD would be nice...


----------



## Nuzents (Jan 7, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> I take this from a teaser.
> 
> This is why i say we got some Sasuke vs. Naruto AND Sasuke can't lose this fight because he is the man who kill **** and defeat almost **** without a injury (damn hard not to spoiling), so Sasuke will be the main because Naruto will get his ass kick otherwise this movie fail in showin what Kishimoto write in his manga about Sasuke.



emm, I saw that trailer back then and it just shows them working together. I don't think there will be a Naruto v Sasuke in it.  That just shows Naruto +/& Sasuke mostly.  Plus, the movies are fillers so no need to talk about manga material in here, it will only be up to the end of this arc most likely.  

Though I can see you are a Sasuke fan and I won't disagree with you, but I doubt they will fight in this movie.  The way I see it, they will team up to defeat an enemy, Filler villain, an after the fight Naruto will probably be passed out or unable to move and Sasuke leaves.  

Maybe not that way, but all movies basically have nothing happen to hurt/help any of the characters.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd rather have this movie as filler after 310 than an actual filler arc.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 7, 2008)

adam5aby said:


> well at least we know they won't be canceling the series anytime soon



Naruto has a LOT of juice left... The series wont end until he becomes Hokage after all.

[#49]


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 8, 2008)

where is the trailer!


----------



## vifd?c?s (Jan 8, 2008)

here here : )


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 8, 2008)

I hope a new trailer comes out soon, this new one doesnt show anything.


----------



## Moac (Jan 9, 2008)

i cant see ur scans.=/


----------



## Moac (Jan 9, 2008)

If this movie doesn't contain naruto then its gonna be awesome. the other 3 movies suck. 
I hope its a movie about sasuke 3 years with orochimaru  =D


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 11, 2008)

i really wanna watch this film it looks so good


----------



## Uchiha Scorphion (Jan 11, 2008)

ahh, but it also means sasuke aint coming back no time soon -,-
but thanks for the info on the movies =D


----------



## UchihaTobi (Jan 11, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oooooo intoresting, i hope it doesnt have thesame lame plots like all the movies so far....



Sorry, it's another princess, with a secret family item that posses a power..

Just watch trailers he calls her princess she has a blue orb, its gonna be lame but at least its a movie when there in shippuden.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the Trailer


----------



## Loki (Jan 11, 2008)

huh sweet, cant wait to see some good action >


----------



## ninjaneko (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys. Picked these up from TV Tokyo's site:


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 12, 2008)

Will there be a commercial promoting the DVD of the 4th Movie?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 12, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Hey guys. Picked these up from TV Tokyo's site:



Nice find. I like the pictures.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 12, 2008)

April is too far away!!!


----------



## elena6375 (Jan 12, 2008)

Denizen said:


> I wish they would put their resources into the series, not the movies.



haha, thats right.


----------



## Raiyu (Jan 21, 2008)

They honestly need to hurry up and get some new info.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yesterday was, 3 Months till DVD Release.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 27, 2008)

DAMN. Cant be freaking get a new trailer, where you can see what the movie is about >___<


----------



## Raiyu (Jan 27, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> DAMN. Cant be freaking get a new trailer, where you can see what the movie is about >___<



*high fives* Someone I can sympathize with. We need more info people!!


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 6, 2008)

Nothing new? this Sasuke movie sure have secrets.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 24, 2008)

According to Saiyan Island, Movie 5 is out on AUGUST 9TH IN THEATERS!!!


----------



## root (Feb 25, 2008)

Arrr.. too long. This is the first naruto movie I'm actually interested in. Though without any new info I still expect it to have a lame story with a princess that needs escorting >.> This time with Sasuke stopping by to say hi for a bit.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Feb 25, 2008)

Hopefully this won't be dubbed, cause if it is then it'll totally destroy the purpose of the Japanese version.


----------



## Crush! (Feb 25, 2008)

ByakugenEye said:


> Hopefully this won't be dubbed, cause if it is then it'll totally destroy the purpose of the Japanese version.



You sir, are a moron.


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 25, 2008)

ByakugenEye said:


> Hopefully this won't be dubbed, cause if it is then it'll totally destroy the purpose of the Japanese version.




...



You wouldn't know good dubbing if it slapped you on the ass and called you Susan


----------



## Even (Feb 25, 2008)

ByakugenEye said:


> Hopefully this won't be dubbed, cause if it is then it'll totally destroy the purpose of the Japanese version.



Have you been smoking something strange lately, or can't you read??


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 25, 2008)

We're less than 2 MONTHS away from the dvd release of the 4th movie!


----------



## Sango-chan (Feb 25, 2008)

Argg!! the suspense is killing me hopefully in the next episode of Naruto Shippuuden they might have another new trailer or some thing. They can't just throw us under the bus like that!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool i want to see it...


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 26, 2008)

i want to see it.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Feb 26, 2008)

If we wait anxiously from now It'll take forever...

It'll be a lot quicker if we just forget about the movie till when April...and then I go what? Which movie? Oh..that Shippuuden one...Great! Lets watch it!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 26, 2008)

Time might go fast for me because i got to do a presentation on that day and i dont want to do it.


----------



## pal2002 (Feb 27, 2008)

Such a long 2 month STILL to go. And 2 midterms and finals away. Damn.


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for that.


----------



## あいか (Feb 28, 2008)

"Pein's Personality and the Void"
for the fifth movie,that's all we have for now.Can't seem to find anything else on the official website on the new fifth movie.Somebody has to translate what the poster on the website says.


----------



## niko^ (Mar 9, 2008)

We get more information on 20.3 (will be aired with special).


----------



## Phemt (Mar 9, 2008)

here - UPDATED!

I love all the Sasuke/Sharingan merchandise!


----------



## Catterix (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks pretty cool.

I gottas get meself one o' those Sharingan Ipods.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 9, 2008)

what is this sasuke website? is this a series or something? it says something about tomorrow, till wed 4.30?


----------



## niko^ (Mar 9, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> what is this sasuke website? is this a series or something? it says something about tomorrow, till wed 4.30?



It's time for campaing... and it's in Japan's timezone so it's tenth already. (Even in Europe)


----------



## Pein (Mar 9, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Looks pretty cool.
> 
> I gottas get meself one o' those Sharingan Ipods.



yep it does look pretty cool


----------



## Catterix (Mar 9, 2008)

niko^ said:


> It's time for campaing... and it's in Japan's timezone so it's tenth already. (Even in Europe)



Compaing?

Do you mean Campaign? Or Camping?

I'm really confused. What is going on here? :S


----------



## Capacity (Mar 9, 2008)

I want to get that sharigan ipod


----------



## Nekki (Mar 10, 2008)

Pein said:


> yep it does look pretty cool



It's cool they used Sasuke's genjutsu on sai as the pattern..



AND WTF IS WITH THE BEAR ROFL


----------



## Saiky (Mar 10, 2008)

cant wait......:WOW


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 10, 2008)

so have it been confirmed that the main character in the movie is sasuke?

whit all the mrchendise and sasuke website i gues so which is awesome


----------



## Kayuuko (Mar 10, 2008)

The Sharingan IPod looks totally awesome! Would love to get that one <3


----------



## Suzume (Mar 10, 2008)

That website is great.  That sharingan iPod cover looks awesome.  They even have a plastic bear toy with the sharingan and curse seal...


----------



## jere7782 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone got a definite time frame with the 4th movie will be out on dvd?

thanks!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 20, 2008)

It scar me a little how much japan loves sasuke  But till awesome.


----------



## niko^ (Mar 20, 2008)

jere7782 said:


> anyone got a definite time frame with the 4th movie will be out on dvd?
> 
> thanks!



How would it be useful to say it if you can't read? It's on first post... and probably on every page on at least one post. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




23.4


----------



## Even (Mar 20, 2008)

Me wants Sharingan iPod


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 20, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> It scar me a little how much japan loves sasuke  But till awesome.



Japanese like dark characters, characters with a sad past and characters with revenges, Sasuke has everything, thats why is so popular!


----------



## Sango-chan (Mar 20, 2008)

MUST HAVE IPOD CASE!!!!!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 20, 2008)

guess there was no new trailer in 51-52


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 20, 2008)

If we go by history, the trailers for the movies are only in February, then as we get closer to the movie release time, then they start tweeking with the Intro and Endings.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 20, 2008)

I love it when they put movie scenes in intros and endings, i just dont like it if it has a weak movie ending and it's showed in the intro or ending. That would ruin and spoil the movie.


----------



## Mikecia (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a prediction for the movie that is supposedly staring sasuke 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think that there is going to be some huge distubance that the Konoha shinobi get involved with..but I think that w/e the disturbance is it even becomes a threat to oorochimaru or Sasuke himself...and the whole movie will be built up around the suspense of Naruto fighting an enemy on one side and Sasuke fighting an enemy on the other but the two never really meeting up with each other.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 23, 2008)

ONE MONTH LEFT TILL DVD RELEASE

Well on tv tokyo's naruto site they have the dvd for the 4th movie


----------



## Raiyu (Mar 26, 2008)

Still no new information? Man they are doing a good job of not giving us the information. I'ma go play my PS2!! *Plays Narutimate Accel 2*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's the link to the 4th Movie DVD [Shinsen-Subs]​_Ghost​_Hound​_-​_17​_[2FB512D1].avi


----------



## rokeliux (Mar 27, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Here's the link to the 4th Movie DVD this



発売日：2008年4月23日 if I guessed right, this means that the DVD will be released in April 23


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 27, 2008)

yes you are right


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Mar 27, 2008)

that ipod case looks tight i want one.


----------



## Ico (Mar 27, 2008)

Can't wait to see this movie


----------



## Evil (Mar 28, 2008)

It's a shame you can't buy the ipod case :/


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey i remember that when the 3rd movie was close to coming out someone posted a link to two pics of it on a website, one was naruto getting punched and the second was, lee swinging his nunchuk around. Can someone give me a link to that site, maybe theres pics of the 4th movie though probly not.


----------



## niko^ (Mar 30, 2008)

?


----------



## ByakugenEye (Mar 30, 2008)

It comes out on my brothers birthday


----------



## Raiyu (Mar 30, 2008)

niko^ said:


> ?



Thats for the first movie dude ^_^


----------



## Even (Mar 30, 2008)

that's what Dbgohan asked for.... Pics of the fourth movie...


----------



## PhotoNinja (Mar 30, 2008)

As with most Movie releases, it looks like there are going to be different versions. 

 ● limited edition full production
   Release date: April 23, 2008 Price: 4,700 yen 4,935 yen (tax included) 

*Spoiler*: __ 



<Full benefits limited edition production>
◆ Document of NARUTO SHIPPUDEN the MOVIE 
◆ 100-page booklet luxury "Document of NARUTO SHIPPUDEN the MOVIE"
    くmystery story set material in addition to the production staff will talk about "NARUTO, Die -." Experience, the impact of the central story INTAVUYU press articles to be included.
◆ clear case back three specifications. 




 ● normal version
    Release date: April 23, 2008 
    Price: 4,200 yen (tax included) 

The Limited Edition will cost roughly $50 while the normal version will be about $43.


----------



## lacey (Mar 30, 2008)

rokeliux said:


> 発売日：2008年4月23日 if I guessed right, this means that the DVD will be released in April 23



Heh, that's 4 days before mah B-day =D What a way to celebrate me turning 18 xD


----------



## Mel (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope this new film is not another fail by that animation team =P
(they could do one based in konoha gakuen, that would be win ^.^)


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 31, 2008)

Mikecia said:


> I have a prediction for the movie that is supposedly staring sasuke
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That's a very good idea, actually.


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a thought. Maybe they will release new information when Naruto Movie 4 comes out on DVD?


----------



## Catterix (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, that's usually standard. Sometimes it's a trailer or just new information on the movie.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 5, 2008)

translation, anyone?

-------------

Name of movie is "Naruto Shippuuden the movie: Bonds" (Gekijouban Naruto Shippuden Kizuna)

Big text on right "What are 'bonds' that tie those two?" [naruto and sasuke]


----------



## vifd?c?s (Apr 5, 2008)

WoW niko O.O thx for news...can any1 translate please..


----------



## Zeropark (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah please, i really hope it's something important!


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 5, 2008)

please someone for a translation


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 6, 2008)

Guess No Translation because you can't see the scan, i think the link expired.


----------



## Crush! (Apr 6, 2008)

So yeah, there was some new info in this week's Shonen Jump about the movie.

Title: Naruto Shippuden the movie: Kizuna (Bonds)

There were also a few pictures as well as the poster. Contrary to popular belief Naruto & Sasuke DO meet in the movie and they even fight each other! It looks awesome. Official Poster features both of them on it.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Can you or someone else post the poster and all the pics and anything else related to the movie please?


----------



## Even (Apr 7, 2008)

This movie sounds great  Thanks for the info Crush Missed the latest Jump :sweat


----------



## Crush! (Apr 7, 2008)

Even said:


> This movie sounds great  Thanks for the info Crush Missed the latest Jump :sweat



It's this week's issue, so it's still out. They're usually on the shelves until at least Thursday at my Lawsons.

Left my issue at work so I can't post pics, though. Had too much to carry already.


----------



## neshru (Apr 7, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Title: Naruto Shippuden the movie: Kizuna (Bonds)


They should really give the bonds theme a break, it's getting repetitive. Thank god the second shippuden arc is over.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Crush! said:


> It's this week's issue, so it's still out. They're usually on the shelves until at least Thursday at my Lawsons.
> 
> Left my issue at work so I can't post pics, though. Had too much to carry already.



oh well when you go get it can you please do it? Also according to Tv.com, Movie 5 is out Aug.2 in theaters


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 7, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> oh well when you go get it can you please do it? Also according to Tv.com, Movie 5 is out Aug.2 in theaters



Already posted that information dude. I also got my Jump but I don't have my scanner neither which sucks.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 7, 2008)

oh im sorry. Anyways i'm just saying if anyone can do it, i would appreciate it.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone got this issue and can scan them??????? come on please or do i  have to wait for Crush? If so I hope you do them soon Crush. Thanks in Advance


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 8, 2008)

The pic was posted before already. See the link above by niko?
That was the actual image but it's down already.


----------



## Kal (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's the pic:



I've downloaded the latest Shonen Jump but there's nothing in it about the movie.


----------



## Fay (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks kal!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 8, 2008)

thats the only one??? i already saw that when niko posted it


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 8, 2008)

that's the only one yes. That's the one from JUMP


----------



## Even (Apr 8, 2008)

duh, of course it is... it's not like they have a full 10 page coverage or something... they always do it like that in Jump...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 8, 2008)

I was just asking because Crush made it seem like there was more, that's all.


----------



## Sagge_AM (Apr 8, 2008)

So when will I be able "not" to download it ?


----------



## Even (Apr 8, 2008)

movie 4, by the end of this month
movie 5, by the end of April 2009


----------



## Crush! (Apr 9, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I was just asking because Crush made it seem like there was more, that's all.



Uh, no I didn't. Everything I described is in that image. Not my fault you can't read.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 9, 2008)

ok sorry gosh


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 9, 2008)

When the Shippuuden Moive is finally sub it will be the best birthday present ever !!!!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 9, 2008)

When this is subbed i'll be  happy because my project and presentation that i need to do to pass High School will be over.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 10, 2008)

Less than Half a Month Left


----------



## Crucio (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys, I don't Know if this was mentioned, but NarutoFan.com recently mentioned that Naruto Movie 5 is newly named. Here's a direct quote from their news section: 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Previously known as Naruto: Shippuuden Movie 2, it will no longer be known as such as it is now Naruto: Shippuuden Kizuna (Bonds) and will revolve around both Naruto and Sasuke, which as we've seen in a teaser trailer may culminate in a battle of epic proportions! But, we'll just have to wait until next April to see it when it is release on DVD, unless you want to see it when it's released in Japan on August 2nd! We'll keep an eye out for any further updates!




So I guess thats good news. I couldnt find the word "Bonds" in this thread so ya. I figured nobody knew or posted about it yet.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 11, 2008)

Crucio said:


> Hey guys, I don't Know if this was mentioned, but NarutoFan.com recently mentioned that Naruto Movie 5 is newly named. Here's a direct quote from their news section:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



See page 19


----------



## niko^ (Apr 14, 2008)

Today's Clip!Clap!! will have something about movie.

2008年4月14日（月） 深夜2時30分～深夜2時45分

番組内容
今日は今年の夏・８月２日公開『劇場版ＮＡＲＵＴＯ疾風伝　絆』をご紹介！ナルト大好き☆の大地さん、サスケ追跡キャンペーンにも大興奮！

Edit: IMages from trailer that aired sometime ago

Mahou X


----------



## Kal (Apr 14, 2008)

niko^ said:


> Today's Clip!Clap!! will have something about movie.
> 
> 2008年4月14日（月） 深夜2時30分～深夜2時45分
> 
> ...



HOLY CRAPZOR, where is it?  Someone must have it in order to capture those screens.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet. I like the art in those screen caps, wouldn't mind a look at that trailer.

9 days til the 1st Shippuuden movie is released.


----------



## Even (Apr 14, 2008)

I guess I'm going downtown next week then


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 14, 2008)

Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## vifd?c?s (Apr 14, 2008)

link doesn't work for me too niko^,u can find another link or something ?...and Even im jealous you ^^'


----------



## Kal (Apr 14, 2008)

I saved it:



Thank me.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 14, 2008)

This trailer looks awesome too bad there's only 4 pics(there are only 4 right?). Hope this trailer was available to download. It would be cool if this trailer comes with the 4th movie and not the other one we've seen


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 14, 2008)

Great picture. Im looking forward to what looks like Naruto vs Sasuke in movie quality animation. To bad it wont get subbed until around april 2009 .


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 14, 2008)

Exactly but hey at least we're close to the 4th movie being out


----------



## niko^ (Apr 14, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> This trailer looks awesome too bad there's only 4 pics(there are only 4 right?). Hope this trailer was available to download. It would be cool if this trailer comes with the 4th movie and not the other one we've seen



I'd expect them to air this trailer during this weeks Naruto.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 14, 2008)

Trailer was aired during Clip!Clap!! too bad stream was fucked up due to too many watchers  (heard only sound)


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 14, 2008)

niko^ said:


> Trailer was aired during Clip!Clap!! too bad stream was fucked up due to too many watchers  (heard only sound)


 maybe we get a download of so said trailer soon hehe


----------



## niko^ (Apr 14, 2008)

Translation:

Naruto: "Sasuke... I believe in you" 
Sasuke: "Naruto... You are just like you were back then"
Narration: "Bonds... calls them once more into a battle"
Narration: "Naruto Shippuden: Bonds"
Narration: "Buy tickest in advance and get original clearfile"


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 14, 2008)

What's a Original Clearfile O.o


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 14, 2008)

"Bonds." Is that _really _what they're going to call it? It just sounds so...lame...
But hey, maybe the 4th movie will be subbed in time for my B-day (end of April, woot!).


----------



## niko^ (Apr 14, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## Jesus (Apr 14, 2008)

lol NaruSasu movie. I may watch it after all


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 14, 2008)

Fucking awesome trailer!!! :amazed


----------



## Felix (Apr 14, 2008)

They are both dead, hence the Hellish scenario 
Only in hell are they fighting together again


----------



## Konoha (Apr 14, 2008)

awesome as fuck


----------



## vifd?c?s (Apr 14, 2008)

here

Only trailer if you want...


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 14, 2008)

It looks so interesting..I definitly wanna see it..to bad that we have to wait until 2009


----------



## TadloS (Apr 14, 2008)

New teaser is awesome


----------



## clemy (Apr 14, 2008)

hmm it does look interesting, maybe i'll actually watch this one (i didn't really watch the other movies i guess it looked like too much filler to me...)


----------



## neshru (Apr 14, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> "Bonds." Is that _really _what they're going to call it? It just sounds so...lame...


Looks like they think it's a cool word, since it was repeated at least 20 times per episode during the Sai arc.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 14, 2008)

neshru said:


> Looks like they think it's a cool word, since it was repeated at least 20 times per episode during the Sai arc.



lol,  and I wonder how many more times they'll repeat that word in this movie.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 14, 2008)

neshru said:


> Looks like they think it's a cool word, since it was repeated at least 20 times per episode during the Sai arc.



At least it's different word 絆(kizuna) != つながり(tsunagari).


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 14, 2008)

Somebody should make this downloadable and Niko that's what I thought too, maybe this will air during 55. In this trailer it seems they barely start fighting and the real villain steps in


----------



## mayumi (Apr 14, 2008)

narutoxsasuke, are they trying to ship that? 
looks, like they understand what will sell.


----------



## Even (Apr 15, 2008)

Just noticed something interesting. Both the VA's of Simon and Kamina of Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann will feature in the 4th movie


----------



## neshru (Apr 15, 2008)

uhm, is that a flying city in the trailer? Well, I had some hopes for the upcoming fillers, but now I know they will probably be as retarded as ever.


----------



## Jesus (Apr 15, 2008)

neshru said:


> Looks like they think it's a cool word, since it was repeated at least 20 times per episode during the Sai arc.



makes me think of "bondage", so it's definitely a cool word in my book


----------



## Even (Apr 15, 2008)

that trailer was sweeeeeet  I'm SO gonna watch this in the movies


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 15, 2008)

Even said:


> that trailer was sweeeeeet  I'm SO gonna watch this in the movies


*envys*


----------



## Even (Apr 15, 2008)

*enjoys the fact that he is living in Japan*


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Apr 15, 2008)

Hah! I knew it wasnt going to be ALL about Sasuke. Naruto and Sasuke working together FTW!


----------



## vered (Apr 15, 2008)

the trailer was cool.
both of them working toghether i do wonder how it will be made considering its not going by how things are in the manga,at least currently.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 15, 2008)

I saw Gai in the trailer.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 15, 2008)

Trailer looks pretty good. So far it looks like it will be more interesting than the previous Naruto movies.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 15, 2008)

I just wish there was a trailer longer than 30secs. I also hope that we don't go what we went through for the last movie. HERE'S THE DATES:

APRIL 19: PREORDERING STARTS

AUGUST 2: THEATER RELEASE


----------



## vagnard (Apr 16, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I saw Gai in the trailer.



Me too. It's a shame he was pwned so fast by Sasuke.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2008)

ONLY FIRST 100,000 people get the clearfiles.


----------



## iander (Apr 16, 2008)

Ehh I liked the music but a flying city? Meh.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 16, 2008)

Strangely, the new trailer made me _less _excited about the movie.  
(I'm just weird I guess)


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 16, 2008)

LOL, I knew they would be working together, so guy tried to argue with me a long time ago in this thread that since it said Naruto X Sasuke they would be fighting each other and I said it could also me + for them as a team to working against so filler foe.  

I should go find that post



Nuzents said:


> I doubt they will fight each other unless you read something I didn't.  Looks like they are working together in the trailer.
> 
> Also, I don't think Sasuke will be *the* main character like some are saying, I figured that was a bad translation and just saying Sasuke will be a main character in the movie, thats a big difference.  If the film ends with Naruto, then he was the main character cause most of the time the movie ends with the main one, unless they die, then it goes to the next important person...(probably love interest)





Yoburi said:


> I take this from a teaser.
> 
> This is why i say we got some Sasuke vs. Naruto AND Sasuke can't lose this fight because he is the man who kill **** and defeat almost **** without a injury (damn hard not to spoiling), so Sasuke will be the main because Naruto will get his ass kick otherwise this movie fail in showin what Kishimoto write in his manga about Sasuke.





Nuzents said:


> emm, I saw that trailer back then and it just shows them working together. I don't think there will be a Naruto v Sasuke in it.  That just shows Naruto +/& Sasuke mostly.  Plus, the movies are fillers so no need to talk about manga material in here, it will only be up to the end of this arc most likely.
> 
> Though I can see you are a Sasuke fan and I won't disagree with you, but I doubt they will fight in this movie.  The way I see it, they will team up to defeat an enemy, Filler villain, an after the fight Naruto will probably be passed out or unable to move and Sasuke leaves.
> 
> Maybe not that way, but all movies basically have nothing happen to hurt/help any of the characters.



HAHAHA, I WAS RIGHT,


----------



## Catterix (Apr 16, 2008)

^ Oooh. Matron.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2008)

Then Naruto will be Oh I'm still weak you had to save me lolz


----------



## Mel (Apr 16, 2008)

Ahhh Prob the first naruto movie that I'm going to enjoy ^-^
Too bad I'm going to Japan in July and not in August =/


----------



## n!L (Apr 17, 2008)

I Just wanted to share other links of the Naurto Shippudden Movie 5 "Bonds" Trailer. Maybe some people didn't get a chance to see these versions. So here they are in case you have been away.


Zack

Zack

2nd (Second) Link has English Subs. 


Enjoy!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 17, 2008)

OLD BOTH OF 'EM


----------



## lynxie (Apr 17, 2008)

I want to see this movie!
I hope I can set it out of my mind for a year...

Hope the story is ok, ah well Naruto and Sasuke together is already enough for me.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 17, 2008)

I wanted them to fight


----------



## vifd?c?s (Apr 18, 2008)

Tv tokyo's NEW page for Shippuuden movie 2:Kizuna

  ^^


----------



## Even (Apr 18, 2008)

ooh, nice site Thanx a bunch


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2008)

old news for me


----------



## niko^ (Apr 19, 2008)

Quick translation of movie summary

Naruto and Sasuke - Now fated to reunion

Mysterious ninja group makes an surpisre attack to Konoha Gakure, and it takes great damage. 
Now, rescurreted nighmare of Shinobi World War.
Knowing crisis of village, Naruto-tachi stands up in line, and Sasuke's figure appears before them. 

"I trust in you!"

To fullfill brother Itachi's test, Sasuke who escaped from Konoha. 
For second time friend, appears before Naruto-tachi, is he enemy? Or friend?
What's goal of mysterious ninja group.

Latest "Naruto Shippuden the movie".
Story of bonds of ? starts now


----------



## vifd?c?s (Apr 19, 2008)

update news.. for movie 2 ^^ 


Super-Duper Awesome


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 19, 2008)

Where's the DVD site for movie 4 like they did with movie 3?


----------



## niko^ (Apr 20, 2008)

New "raw" has appeard few hours ago... it's possible for it even to be real... Downloading to check...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2008)

Raw what??? 4th Movie?? Impossible there's still 3 Days.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2008)

Give me LInk or else you're lying. Plus you were trying to troll people about the movie getting delayed so ever more reason to not believe.


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont think is out so early...there are 3 days until it'll be released
do you have a link?


----------



## niko^ (Apr 20, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Raw what??? 4th Movie?? Impossible there's still 3 Days.



DVD's are pressed and shipped to shops before retail date.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well Fine by me. I mean if I could watch it today heck ya. I'd be SUPER HAPPY!!! Let's all pray this is the movie and not porn. The earlier the better I say.


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 20, 2008)

but were I can see it? do you have a link or something like that?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2008)

Niko^ is downloading it right now to verify it's real. I trust Niko^ more  than Vegeta.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2008)

so was it gay porn after all?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 20, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> so was it gay porn after all?



Stop being dumb and keep waiting


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2008)

i was jus asking if it was done or not sorry


----------



## niko^ (Apr 20, 2008)

85% no pieces from start so can't check. hopefully it's real, but it's highly likely to be fake  would'nt be first...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2008)

ya that's what I thought but let's still hope but not get our hopes up


----------



## niko^ (Apr 20, 2008)

fake 

sha1: 6c8a389f1a82935fa3b3392305000b8e47b3e5e4


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2008)

I knew it was too good to be true. 3 Days Left! I also doubt Vegeta has it.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 20, 2008)

^3 days, doesn't it come out like on the 23, then we have to wait like 3/4 more after that.  Unless your just talking raw, but I wait till the sub, guess I get my around Sunday.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2008)

ya it's a week for subs


----------



## Even (Apr 21, 2008)

Hopefully, I'll get it on the 23rd


----------



## silviasofia (Apr 21, 2008)

so anyone has the movie?! a teaser from 5 is out... and theyre back together!!! !!!!! i hope this movie has LIME!!!


----------



## Even (Apr 21, 2008)

It ain't out until Wednesday, so nothing yet


----------



## Mel (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't wait for the subbs to come out ^-^
LOL


----------



## vered (Apr 21, 2008)

the thing is that its completly unlikely for sasuke to fight by narutos side at this point of time.and we are talking about the time he hasnt left oros side yet.
manga readers know this situation simply cannot be.at least not currently.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 21, 2008)

vered said:


> the thing is that its completly unlikely for sasuke to fight by narutos side at this point of time.and we are talking about the time he hasnt left oros side yet.
> manga readers know this situation simply cannot be.at least not currently.



It's a movie, they can do whatever they want 

Just because they fight together doesn't mean they're suddenly all buddy buddy again, I'm sure there will be some super strong bad guy with a big chin that neither of them can beat alone.. then Sasuke will be like "I DON'T NEED YOUR HELP LOL".. and you see where i'm going with this. It's been done 100 times in animes


----------



## LightningBlade (Apr 21, 2008)

hopefully the 4th and 5th movies don't fail =/


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 21, 2008)

Im uploading it to youtube.

Part 1 of movie 4: CLICK ME.
Part 2:  CLICK ME.
Part 3:  CLICK ME.

Im uploading the other 4 parts as we speak, so give me a couple of hours.
The version i downloaded was in .FLV format, how do i convert it to avi? 
I tried uploading the whole version on veoh but it says it does not play .flv, has to be avi.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 21, 2008)

Classic


----------



## dubai909 (Apr 21, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> The version i downloaded was in .FLV format, how do i convert it to avi?






or

 it has a converter


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 21, 2008)

Vegeta's trolling how stupid. At least after tomorrow it's out but wait technically it's Tomorrow for Japan because right now it's 2:38am Tuesday.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine, you're an idiot beyond belief and that joke is old and not even funny.


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 21, 2008)

Vegeta..that joke is old...try to find another one more beliveble

I cant wait to see the movie...and I hope it'll be better than the previous movies


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 21, 2008)

Artanis said:


> Vegeta's Urine, you're an idiot beyond belief and that joke is old and not even funny.



Ya that's what I'm saying.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 21, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Vegeta's trolling how stupid. At least after tomorrow it's out but wait technically it's Tomorrow for Japan because right now it's 2:38am Tuesday.



It's 2:14am in Japan. remember that Japan doesn't use DST.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh I didnt know that sorry. The point is it's still comes out tomorrow for japan, it's still Tuesday after all.


----------



## Fran (Apr 21, 2008)

I knew it was a Rickroll, but I clicked on it anyway 
Do keep us updated on releases.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol, just the response i wanted.
Hey, atleast it wasn't gay porn.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 21, 2008)

At least they're are some people willing to not be idiots


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 21, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> At least they're are some people willing to not be idiots



Yo, i dont mind the neg rep, but what the hell is up with your racist comments along with it?
Come on man, you dont have to send me a message like that over a small thing like a rick roll, chill out.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 21, 2008)

Racist??? I am not even being racist. I'm just bothered because it's like Artanis said it's old and not funny. Even Yariko agreed and said it too


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 21, 2008)

wow. Naruto is working together in this movie. I actually never though I'd see this happen again for a long while.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 21, 2008)

New trailer of the 5th movie.



It wasn't posted yet? I'm not checking thread.


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 21, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> New trailer of the 5th movie.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't posted yet? I'm not checking thread.



Already posted.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry then, I just saw it in new


----------



## kidhero1000 (Apr 21, 2008)

A Mysterious group of Ninjas makes a surprise attack on the Hidden Village of Konoha, which takes great damage. The Nightmare of another Shinobi World War could become a reality . Sasuke who left Konoha to kill his brother, Itachi, appears for the second time in front of his friends to prevent it from coming to fruition.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 21, 2008)

vered said:


> the thing is that its completly unlikely for sasuke to fight by narutos side at this point of time.and we are talking about the time he hasnt left oros side yet.
> manga readers know this situation simply cannot be.at least not currently.



its filler, they don't care if it makes sense.  I mean, the summary says that Sasuke comes back to make sure Konoha doesn't get destoryed or some crap.  In the manga/anime he said he cut his bonds to all of that, so he shouldn't care but the writers of the movie just want him in it so they will ignore all logic.

Its going to be one of those, Naruto on a mission to track the bad guys, then sees Sasuke.  They talk, fillians appear before them, Sasuke tries to solo it and probably needs help, Naruto tries to help him, and eventually they take it down with a nice team up move.  (I wouldn't be surprised to see something from like the Zabuza, or them both using a tech together like they did in other filler episodes)  I'm betting something will happen to Naruto so he can't pursue Sasuke and he will leave as the rest of Konoha comes in...maybe KN4 will mess up his body or he will get the crap beat out of him


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's not out till tomorrow Japanese Time, it's still Tuesday the 22nd in Japan.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 21, 2008)

This has probably been addressed already, but instead of sifting through pages, I'll ask:  About how long will it take for the movie to be subbed after release? About a week? Two?


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 21, 2008)

Nuzents said:


> its filler, they don't care if it makes sense.  I mean, the summary says that Sasuke comes back to make sure Konoha doesn't get destoryed or some crap.  In the manga/anime he said he cut his bonds to all of that, so he shouldn't care but the writers of the movie just want him in it so they will ignore all logic.
> 
> Its going to be one of those, Naruto on a mission to track the bad guys, then sees Sasuke.  They talk, fillians appear before them, Sasuke tries to solo it and probably needs help, Naruto tries to help him, and eventually they take it down with a nice team up move.  (I wouldn't be surprised to see something from like the Zabuza, or them both using a tech together like they did in other filler episodes)  I'm betting something will happen to Naruto so he can't pursue Sasuke and he will leave as the rest of Konoha comes in...maybe KN4 will mess up his body or he will get the crap beat out of him



Chidori Powered Rasengan anyone?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 21, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> This has probably been addressed already, but instead of sifting through pages, I'll ask:  About how long will it take for the movie to be subbed after release? About a week? Two?



3-4 Days. MOVIE 3 WAS OUT APRIL 25 2007 and SUBBED APRIL 29 2007. Just Expect it around this WEEKEND.


----------



## Ulysses (Apr 21, 2008)

It seems to me in that trailer for movie 5 that Naruto and Sasuke are in a dream world.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 21, 2008)

Ulysses said:


> It seems to me in that trailer for movie 5 that Naruto and Sasuke are in a dream world.



you know....having a movie lasting inside a dream wouldnt be half bad and wouldnt ruin the image of naruto as much either...

almost like the cowboy bebop movie...(debated on whether or not its a dream)


----------



## keitorin (Apr 22, 2008)

I want to see the 4th movie, but I want to see the 5th movie even more; I hate waiting.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow I completely forgot about the Shippuden movie. Fuckin A, I can't wait.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, I've waited this long, I suppose waiting a little longer wouldn't hurt.  I hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## Even (Apr 22, 2008)

Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow  Going downtown to see if they've got it


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2008)

WOO HOO!!! RIGHT NOW IT'S ALMOST THE 23RD IN JAPAN except it'll be Midnight lolz.


----------



## Even (Apr 22, 2008)

still, the stores won't open in at least 8 hours


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2008)

I know that's the sucky part lolz that's what i meant by "except it'll be midnight" everybody'll be asleep. We'll have to wait till later today.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 22, 2008)

Even said:


> still, the stores won't open in at least 8 hours



And someone needs to upload raw after that. I think it took few days to someone upload and then few more to get it fully uploaded.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 22, 2008)

How long it took last year?


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 22, 2008)

I think that in the weekend we will be able to watch this movie with subs
I wont watch the raw because I waited for almost 1 year...so I can still wait for 3 days


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2008)

ya that's another sucky thing but we'll see. Movie 3 was out April 25 and was subbed April 29.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 22, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> How long it took last year?



here.

New raw found. Thou still being fake is more likely than real.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2008)

ya considering it's 11:56pm on the 22nd and stores don't open till several hours.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2008)

IT'S OFFICIALLY NOW APRIL 23 IN JAPAN.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 22, 2008)

OMG WE GET TO SEE MORE NARUTO FILLERS IN FORM A MOVIE GETTING EXCITED WITH DBGOHAN08.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 22, 2008)

DbGohan08 is giving me a fucking headache.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, just to make sure people aren't misunderstanding me, I want to see the movie too and out of all the Naruto movies, this definitely seems to have the most potential. But DbGohan08's constant agony posts are irritating.


----------



## Ulysses (Apr 22, 2008)

Catterix said:


> DbGohan08 is giving me a fucking headache.



Agreed, his whole acting in this has been stupid, geez, its just a filler movie, you would think he was anticipating the Meaning of life.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 22, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Yeah, just to make sure people aren't misunderstanding me, I want to see the movie too and out of all the Naruto movies, this definitely seems to have the most potential. But DbGohan08's constant agony posts are irritating.




I agree, and he also takes things to seriously with this movie.
Lol, wouldnt it be something if the movie turned out to be complete shit to him after all that anticipating?

I kind of want that to happen now.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 22, 2008)

Dl @ 19% but cannot check due to pieces missing from start


----------



## Splyte (Apr 22, 2008)

Catterix said:


> DbGohan08 is giving me a fucking headache.



god, im glad im not the only one. i was going through the pages of this thread and i was just about to post something like this until i saw about 5 people already beat me to it.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry if this late, is the movie out yet? Even RAW is fine.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 22, 2008)

^ Well, the DVD isn't _officially_ out in Japan for another 6 or so hours. And even then we need to wait for someone to buy it, convert it to RAW and upload it.

So, no, as of yet, we've heard no word of the RAW being out yet. However, it will be out today/tomorrow and should be subbed by the reliable Dattebayo within the next week.


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 22, 2008)

anyway this weekend should be interesting with the start of the new fillers. (we shall finally see if it worth it.)  The new manga chapter And the well anticipated movie.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

Catterix said:


> ^ Well, the DVD isn't _officially_ out in Japan for another 6 or so hours. And even then we need to wait for someone to buy it, convert it to RAW and upload it.
> 
> So, no, as of yet, we've heard no word of the RAW being out yet. However, it will be out today/tomorrow and should be subbed by the reliable Dattebayo within the next week.



Thanks.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 22, 2008)

in be4 shitstorm.

sorry had to say it.

got link to that niko?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 22, 2008)

No way - a rawr?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 22, 2008)

something tells me this movie is gonna suck just as bad as all the others.


----------



## n!L (Apr 22, 2008)

Mikecia said:


> anyway this weekend should be interesting with the start of the new fillers. (we shall finally see if it worth it.)  The new manga chapter And the well anticipated movie.



 yea I agree, this weekend shall be interesting. 

Now I'll just distract myself until then.


----------



## SLEDGE (Apr 22, 2008)

Well i know i'm not gonna wait for an sub before i crack this one open


----------



## faithless (Apr 22, 2008)

can't wait..


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 22, 2008)

I wonder if a longer trailer for movie 5 will be on the movie 4 dvd.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 22, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> something tells me this movie is gonna suck just as bad as all the others.



lol, I remember when the trailer was shown last year, and people were like this movie has more potential than the others and how its going to rock.  Then after the plot was revealed in August we all said, well that sucks...

Right now the Sasuke/Naruto movie seems good, but I bet after we see the plot in August it will probably suck too, but we will all watch regardless  


You got the movie??

I doubt you would just make an image because your info is usually reliable, but I didn't think you lived in Japan...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 22, 2008)

Nuzents said:


> Right now the Sasuke/Naruto movie seems good, but I bet after we see the plot in August it will probably suck too, but we will all watch regardless


We already know basic idea of the 5th movie's plot - and yes, it sure is sucks


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 22, 2008)

I actually don't know anything about the plot beyond that at some part of the movie everyone thinks Naruto dies. That's it.

But I like disappointments.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 22, 2008)

Nuzents said:


> You got the movie??
> 
> I doubt you would just make an image because your info is usually reliable, but I didn't think you lived in Japan...



Not whole movie only 2GB of 4.5GB.

I don't live in Japan.

But it seems that movie has also subtitles included based on menu


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 22, 2008)

niko^ said:


> Not whole movie only 2GB of 4.5GB.
> 
> I don't live in Japan.
> 
> But it seems that movie has also subtitles included based on menu


Japanese subs most likely... which is still good, because subbing teams could rip them off and use timing.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 22, 2008)

If there are English subs (Which I doubt), I'm buying this.

I actually don't have any Naruto Japanese DVDs, which is odd as I don't need subtitles for most of them.

But damn are they expensive.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2008)

DbGohan08 shut up man.  If I hear you say "Somebody should do" or "I wish" or even flaming someone because they have possible info, I'm gonna get someone to come in here and hit you with the banhammer at 300km/h.  Then you can wipe your ass with the movie poster

Back on topic, how was the movie for anyone who saw the RAW?


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

Seriously I hope this movie is at least decent. 

Last few movies except maybe the 1st left much to be desired, even Bleach is better in this regard.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 22, 2008)

niko, do u have the DVD or is that screenshot from another source? im confused.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 22, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> niko, do u have the DVD or is that screenshot from another source? im confused.



Partially. Complete in an hour


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 22, 2008)

ah cool.
in an hour? ripping it?


----------



## niko^ (Apr 22, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ah cool.
> in an hour? ripping it?



Maybe. 5min till decrypt done  But i'm going to sleep now


----------



## Petzie (Apr 22, 2008)

Yay, I hope I can find the stream of this online somewhere once it's subbed.


----------



## LGDArm (Apr 22, 2008)

Nuzents said:


> where are you downloading this from??  Share your secrets with me



My guess would be Share or Winny.


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 22, 2008)

Let the hunt for the raw begin!!!


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ぴ[DVDISO][映画][アニメ][20080423] 劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝.part1.rar
9d20b3dd96a2dd716b821265dc9033912ef29e7e

ぴ[DVDISO][映画][アニメ][20080423] 劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝.part2.rar
0bf17ade280393b8a966a37c0698c0f9baae8fc0

ぴ[DVDISO][映画][アニメ][20080423] 劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝.part3.rar
760b43ab11e8808e254f8c815313e32ec8931fb5

ぴ[DVDISO][映画][アニメ][20080423] 劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝.part4.rar
c7597063c654013b9ed0b503762405dbfd51ac55




1 more Raw 
*Spoiler*: __ 



NARUTO疾風伝　劇場版.iso
1e0679d874c2e6a79220db4bc0e3536c8f3c7921


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

I thought you had the raw already?


----------



## niko^ (Apr 23, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I thought you had the raw already?



I have.........


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

What's the link?


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 23, 2008)

niko^ said:


> First is fake


back from work and the first 1 finished, at least i got porn now haha. Thanks anyway niko^


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 23, 2008)

niko^ said:


> There is already iso on internets. See prev page(s)


43% of the ISO, let's see if that's real xD

edit: by the way niko^ shouldn't there be a PV of Surface already seeing as the Single comes out in 7+/- days


----------



## niko^ (Apr 23, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> 43% of the ISO, let's see if that's real xD



NARUTO疾風伝　劇場版.iso  4,681,431,040 1e0679d874c2e6a79220db4bc0e3536c8f3c7921

is real deal.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 23, 2008)

niko^ said:


> NARUTO疾風伝　劇場版.iso  4,681,431,040 1e0679d874c2e6a79220db4bc0e3536c8f3c7921
> 
> is real deal.


That's the 1 im 45% now, thanks ^^"


----------



## Davit (Apr 23, 2008)

nice its out now only if i understood what those numbers meant...and how to use ISO lmao....i may be good with comps but im always slow...


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 23, 2008)

niko^ said:


> NARUTO疾風伝　劇場版.iso  4,681,431,040 1e0679d874c2e6a79220db4bc0e3536c8f3c7921
> 
> is real deal.



so umm...how do i get that onto my utorrent??


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 23, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> can you do it for me too?? i wanna get this started before i go to bed...
> 
> i wanna wake up to having _Dazed and Confused_ on my comp and the movie


PM send


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 23, 2008)

alright..thanks much

hope this doesnt take to long...need sleep


----------



## Khyle (Apr 23, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> PM send


Please, can you send it to me too?


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 23, 2008)

alright...i think i have it going.

i did the setup that the site listed and now i have share where it recognizes the file and its size so i know its working...but im just not sure if its actually downloading or not


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 23, 2008)

So... can you PM'd everyone, Florian?


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 23, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> alright...i think i have it going.
> 
> i did the setup that the site listed and now i have share where it recognizes the file and its size so i know its working...but im just not sure if its actually downloading or not



*Spoiler*: __ 



the things i marked red are "important", that way you can see that your downloading. If it shows percentage and speed in download tab its downloading


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 23, 2008)

Yay, I'm doing it - thanx FloriaN


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 23, 2008)

8O share wid meep tooz! onegai!


----------



## insane111 (Apr 23, 2008)

This is the guide I used to set up Share, it's pretty easy
Youtube Playlists

downloading now


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 23, 2008)

where can i get the program? i have problems finding it in google X_X


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 23, 2008)

92,4% 

edit: Dynamic Dragon check your PM


----------



## inuyahsa09 (Apr 23, 2008)

FloriaN Can you please send me pm on how to use thanks


----------



## Even (Apr 23, 2008)

I've got the DVD  actually, I got the special edition which included the "Document of Naruto: Shippuuden the Movie"


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 23, 2008)

Even said:


> I've got the DVD  actually, I got the special edition which included the "Document of Naruto: Shippuuden the Movie"


*envys*    ~  *deja vu*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 23, 2008)

Even said:


> I've got the DVD  actually, I got the special edition which included the "Document of Naruto: Shippuuden the Movie"


The same as wiping ass with money


----------



## Even (Apr 23, 2008)

bah, I actually enjoyed the movie


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 23, 2008)

Someone pm me how to set this up please.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 23, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> PM send



I just woke up, PM me too  

please


----------



## Akiru chan (Apr 23, 2008)

Nuzents said:


> I just woke up, PM me too
> 
> please



Same here. =D

Can ya PM me as well. Please.


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 23, 2008)

I liked this movie..it was good..I cant wait for the subs...


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 23, 2008)

it wasnt a bad movie... not that great either but nice jutsus and fights and it was funny sometimes, much better than the 3rd one... 7/10


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

Someone PM me too please.


----------



## Foxcanine (Apr 23, 2008)

No raw on the internett? if it is plz post a link


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 23, 2008)

it is raw on the internet 


here


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

Overall it was ok just seemed like there weren't any real fights except for lee's. Oh and dont tell me lolz the movie 5 trailer in this dvd is one of the two we've seen already.


----------



## jere7782 (Apr 23, 2008)

i hope the sub comes out soon... this looks like a great movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nobody get excited for the 5th Movie, considering the 4th one tricked us with it's trailers, so can this one too. For all we know that floating castle scene may never happen


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 23, 2008)

Movie 4 was very good.   I'd say it was worth the wait.  

Too bad we have to wait for a year for Movie 5.


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 23, 2008)

Forget what I said here. ^_^


----------



## Amon98 (Apr 23, 2008)

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 23, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> Da-da-da-daaa~ Here comes the Great Hero of Justice! (lol I had to do a Gotenks.)


7000? Who'd want to Dl that?


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, kinda realized it when I looked on the Ninja Buzz website and its not on there.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 23, 2008)

I only watched about 20 minutes of it so far, but it seems decent.  I guessing someone menioned 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke name since Naruto/Sakura started to sulk


  I also liked the feel of the beginning, like this is a real mission instead of some vacation that went wrong...


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 23, 2008)

Can someone please PM me with the Share thing? Really be appreciated cause I want to burn it to a DVD.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 23, 2008)

PM send, gotta go for now.


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks alot.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 23, 2008)

It's the best movie, though that's not saying much, just because it does have pretty cool fights, and solid animation. It still follows the formulaic "opening fight, cold character and naruto dont get along, middle fight, naruto and cold character kiss and make up, final fight that ends in some dumb super rasengan. But on the upside, it doesn't come off as kiddy, and again, some cool fights.


----------



## Akiru chan (Apr 23, 2008)

Still haven't seen it... waiting for a decent download... 

Speaking of which... how is the quality of the one on the Share thing?

If its decent, then can someone please tell me how it all works... the program is new to me so I have no clue how to us it. 

Thanks


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 23, 2008)

You could wait till its subbed or either converted to format with smaller size.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

Can someone PM me how to use and where to download and all that good stuff?


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 23, 2008)

I was going to convert these, join them together, then convert them again, then upload them if I get the time.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Apr 23, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> I was going to convert these, join them together, then convert them again, then upload them if I get the time.


Do itlease )


----------



## Amon98 (Apr 23, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuden Movie (Naruto 4th Movie)

medium quality raw

Hayate_the_Combat_Butler_v08c79_[Musashi].zip
Hayate_the_Combat_Butler_v08c79_[Musashi].zip
Hayate_the_Combat_Butler_v08c79_[Musashi].zip
Hayate_the_Combat_Butler_v08c79_[Musashi].zip

for premium users
Hayate_the_Combat_Butler_v08c79_[Musashi].zip


----------



## Mel (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone has the HQ RAW version in .avi?? Because I just don't know how to use that share thing nor where to download it =/


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 24, 2008)

same here too


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 24, 2008)

Did anyone watch NB's sub? Is it good?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah, okay. Then I won't waste my time.


----------



## Loki (Apr 24, 2008)

loki has been waiting fo this


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 24, 2008)

> Chapter 386


Here's another one and this time its legit. And its only 1GB too.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 24, 2008)

niko^ said:


> 4,5 GB is rental version while 6.8 GB is retail.
> 
> Retail has extras such as non-credit movie OP/ED for series, teasers, trailers and tv-spots.


O_o never knew... oh well, you're the pr0 here after all.


----------



## R_Lee86 (Apr 24, 2008)

Japanese DVDs wont play on American players right? Why would anyone download the ISO?


----------



## Taco (Apr 24, 2008)

If they burn the ISO, they can run it on their comps and play it from there.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 24, 2008)

R_Lee86 said:


> Japanese DVDs wont play on American players right? Why would anyone download the ISO?



It's not hard to get your hands on a region-free DVD player. It's even easier to mount the iso as an image and use DVD software to play it on your PC

Like so:


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 24, 2008)

This movie looked nice but everything else about it was really awful. I was hoping Shippuden would make the movies more serious and maybe focus more on plot or something. I really can't recommend watching it other than for the fact that it looks 100 times better than the regular show.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 25, 2008)

so its out today ^^
Imma wait for the sub
anyone know how long will it take?


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 25, 2008)

With the bleach movie...It took DB less than a week to sub the movie...I think...It was sooo long ago...I don't remember


----------



## Konoha (Apr 25, 2008)

so how long does that movie sub takes couse the naruto thrid movie they subbed it fast as light !!


----------



## yamiiguy (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll try and download the ISO, Japan and the UK are the same DVD region and I have a multi-region player anyway, won't be able to understand it but I could try and seperate the textless OP and ED. My download speed never goes above 100kb/s though.


----------



## yamiiguy (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's some images I downloaded - Haven't seen all of them posted:


*Spoiler*: __ 











All resized to 640x480


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 25, 2008)

Pretty pictures!!!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2008)

What did the document have?


----------



## Even (Apr 25, 2008)

character profiles, character designs, interviews, story outline etc.


----------



## Millennium Earl (Apr 25, 2008)

Reps for amon, thanks again... was waiting for you last night  (pause)


----------



## insane111 (Apr 25, 2008)

Naruto should do what bleach does and steal some music from the movies, especially this one 
*Standing Tall*

lots of the music would fit parts of the current arc so well


----------



## Yeko (Apr 25, 2008)

I found the shippuden movie on a site that's streaming it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 25, 2008)

insane111 said:


> Naruto should do what bleach does and steal some music from the movies, especially this one
> *Standing Tall*
> 
> lots of the music would fit parts of the current arc so well



They probably will, because a couple of Shippuuden Themes were on the Movie's soundtrack.  Particuarly "Heaven Shaking Event" (what you hear during the final battle).


----------



## jiiiggz (Apr 26, 2008)

still no sub?


----------



## Kal (Apr 26, 2008)

yamiiguy said:


> Here's some images I downloaded - Haven't seen all of them posted:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Can you post the HQ ones? Or you, niko?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 26, 2008)

is it possible they will have the subbed this sunday??


----------



## Amon98 (Apr 26, 2008)

Kal said:


> Can you post the HQ ones? Or you, niko?


here is high quality cover, pic


----------



## Kal (Apr 26, 2008)

Amon98 said:


> here is high quality cover, pic



Thanks.


----------



## strawberri_chan (Apr 27, 2008)

sorry if anyone has posted this trailer yet (i apologize if anyone has , i didn't see it on the 1st page so yea..)

A new trailer has come out for Naruto Shippuuden Movie 2 : Kizuna Bonds (delete it if I've repeated)


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ScCTwS87edY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chrisp (Apr 27, 2008)

Nany? Naruto is dead?


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2008)

watch the movie and see for yourself


----------



## Joshu (Apr 27, 2008)

LMMFAO at the very, very end; Naruto's a mack.


----------



## Mel (Apr 27, 2008)

DB has already released the subb??
OMG how could I not see it =/
Going to download it right now ^-^


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 28, 2008)

strawberri_chan said:


> sorry if anyone has posted this trailer yet (i apologize if anyone has , i didn't see it on the 1st page so yea..)
> 
> A new trailer has come out for Naruto Shippuuden Movie 2 : Kizuna Bonds (delete it if I've repeated)
> 
> ...



for all we know these scenes might not even happen


----------



## Even (Apr 28, 2008)

just rewatched the movie with subs, and it turned out to be much better than I originally thought. This is definitely one of the best movies, on par with, or even better than the first one. Naruto's Rasengan spamming didn't bother me either, as it IS after all his strongest attack The story wasn't bad at all either
Great movie, 9/10


----------



## Catterix (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, I really like this movie.

My review would be that overall, this was a well thought out and planned movie, however, some of the execution missed the mark. Despite the good storyline, pretty much everything in this film, other than the fighting, was dull. The dialogue scenes lacked spontaneity and character, and seemed to often be there to fill time. The jokes had more misses than hits (The one joke I found funny being Naruto falling over after leaping at the villains) and regularly the timing was off.

However, the action was overall immense, if a little short at times, but overall very well animated, thought out and clever action that was greatly entertaining. The use of a far more exciting soundtrack than the TV show helped a lot, and though Norio Matsumoto did not animate any of this film, it's clear that Pierrot has been greatly inspired by his work as this film's animation and style held many nods to his technique.

The film as a whole was a good, well written romp with a far better storyline than any of the previous films but could have perhaps done with some fine tuning, it somewhat smelt of rushed production at times. It began really slow and at times, was just plain boring, but after around 50 minutes into the film, it begins to pick up pace and the last third is Naruto at it's very best; great action, very exciting, strong characterisation, and a fantastic climax. 
Also;

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I absolutely loved how Naruto stopped Shion from performing her spell that would've killed her. That sort of plot technique is becoming cliche and I like that the movie fought against the idea. That sudden change of music gave me great shivers and was so feel-good. 




Overall, really liked this film, and despite a slow beginning, turned out to be much better than the previous films, though I think the epilogue should've gone before the credits.

8-9/10


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2008)

Joshu said:


> LMMFAO at the very, very end; Naruto's a mack.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 28, 2008)

Hahaha  
Wow...Naruto better get busy...


----------



## Joshu (Apr 29, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> Hahaha
> Wow...Naruto better get busy...



Hope it becomes a Naruto Movie tradition.


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 29, 2008)

Just thought of something: where was Hinata?  Has she been there at the end, she would probably faint when Naruto agreed to Priestess' request. :rofl


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 29, 2008)

Has anyone preordered a ticket and gotten the clearfile?


----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 3, 2008)

*5th movie plot*

this may be fake because i found it on wiki, but it will be cool if this it true


*Spoiler*: __ 



A mysterious group of ninjas makes a surprise attack on the Konohagakure, which takes great damage. The nightmare of another Shinobi World War could become a reality. Sasuke, who left Konoha to kill his brother, Itachi, appears for the second time in front of Naruto at an unknown location to prevent it from coming to fruition


----------



## Konoha (May 3, 2008)

dude anyone can edit wikipedia information


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2008)

^That's the problem. I wouldn't believe it until we get some sort of other confirmation if I were you.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 3, 2008)

i know there is about 0.02% of this being true , but would be a good movie plot if it is


----------



## Aishiteru (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, there are no citations of what I can see.

There's a chance that it's not true.




But there is a reference to . Some of that info on its Wikipedia page is true. It's just that darned plot summary.


----------



## Akatsuki no Sasori (May 4, 2008)

with Sasuke in there....I'm sure it will be better than the 4th movie.....


----------



## nick1689 (May 4, 2008)

Wait, hasnt the second Shipuuden movie (5th Naruto movie) already been aired in cinemas in Japan? Im sure I read that somewhere... There is atleast a trailer out for it isnt there?


----------



## Even (May 4, 2008)

There are several trailers out, but the movie itself doesn't air until August 9th
If this is true, this movie sounds really promising


----------



## Aishiteru (May 4, 2008)

Akatsuki no Sasori said:


> with Sasuke in there....I'm sure it will be better than the 4th movie.....



True, true.


----------



## neshru (May 4, 2008)

who cares about movie plots anyway, they have all been beyond horrible so far.


----------



## Nuzents (May 4, 2008)

full_metal_ninja said:


> this may be fake because i found it on wiki, but it will be cool if this it true
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



even though you are quoting this from wiki, I could have sworn I read this before...in these forms, I don't think it was this post.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (May 4, 2008)

Nuzents said:


> even though you are quoting this from wiki, I could have sworn I read this before...in these forms, I don't think it was this post.



if it was i have not seen it, but it is possible


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 4, 2008)

Even said:


> There are several trailers out, but the movie itself doesn't air until August 9th
> If this is true, this movie sounds really promising



Correction #1: There are only 2 Trailers out not several.

Correction #2: This Movie is Out August 2.

Lastly that summary has been given a lot already not new.


----------



## Even (May 5, 2008)

oops, my bad about the air date :sweat

but there are more than 2 trailers, it's just that some are shorter/longer than the others  i.e. the first one only showed Sasuke, then they showed Naruto afterwards...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 5, 2008)

But it's still the same ones not new ones. For example I can there's a 3rd trailer but in reality it's just a shorter version of the 2nd trailer.


----------



## vifd?c?s (May 8, 2008)

Sasuke looks like angry on movie2


----------



## Kal (May 9, 2008)

TorugaSama said:


> Sasuke looks like angry on movie2



What episode did that air with?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 9, 2008)

its in 57-58 raw.


----------



## vifd?c?s (May 17, 2008)

Can any1 translate it please ? (number 2)



i think this is shippuuden movie 2 characters


----------



## Even (May 17, 2008)

It's not... It's just commercials for some normal Shippuuden effects you can get at your local lawson (a Japanese Convenience Store)  So I wouldn't get my hopes up about Itachi or Shikamaru being in the movie if I were you...


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2008)

TorugaSama said:


> Sasuke looks like angry on movie2


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jun 5, 2008)

*Shippuuden Movie 2 Goodness?*

Wow, if this turns out to be from the 2nd Shippuuden movie, Hinata fans are gonna jizz their pants.  Also, hooray for crappy movie character designs *groan*


----------



## J-span (Jun 5, 2008)

why man in the movie naruto do something with hinata


----------



## Kyou (Jun 5, 2008)

The young looking kid is probably gonna get compared to Naruto, he looks like a jokester looking character.

Hinata, yay.

Where is Ino D8...


----------



## somnus nemoris (Jun 5, 2008)

No, not another movie. Just no.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 5, 2008)

Hinata's breasts are still big so YEA!!!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 5, 2008)

You can tell it's the movie just look at the art and color.


----------



## zuul (Jun 5, 2008)

S e a n said:


> The young looking kid is probably gonna get compared to Naruto, he looks like a jokester looking character.
> 
> Hinata, yay.
> 
> Where is Ino D8...



I want Ino too too. Maybe in the third movie.


----------



## Koi (Jun 5, 2008)

Sakura, awesome. 


Not that anyone besides Naruto is gonna do anything noteworthy in the movie anyway.


----------



## Louchan (Jun 5, 2008)

Ew, Hinata. 
Oh well, I'm hoping to see Sakura fighting. <3
She greatly lacked screentime in the last movie.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jun 5, 2008)

" He's just like me" *Naruto looks back at his childhood*....


The end....Movie is done.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't wait for another movie to come out. Hopefully a variety of characters will have more screen time to show their stuff. 

*Hinata*.*Sakura*.*Rock Lee*. and other characters. 

Hopefully it will have a decent plot and story line that fans can appreciate.


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 5, 2008)

The last one sucked. I think Sasuke is suppose to be in this one


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Jun 5, 2008)

Does anyone have any details about this movie?


----------



## TLCgurl5 (Jun 5, 2008)

All I can say is I hope Sakura&Hinata show some tag team work is all I'm hoping for.And also I dunno why but the kid makes me think of a monkey for some weird reason....


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't understand why everyone is getting so excited over Hinata appearing. Naruto and that funny looking boy are the only ones who're going to actually do something noteworthy.


----------



## TLCgurl5 (Jun 5, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> I don't understand why everyone is getting so excited over Hinata appearing. Naruto and that funny looking boy are the only ones who're going to actually do something noteworthy.



And don't forget about Sasuke as well

I know but its always nice to see your favorite character in the movie

while the haters are mad about it the lovers love it and in the end there will always be someone complaining


----------



## Kamina (Jun 5, 2008)

Sasuke is in this film so i have to watch!


----------



## Kiyiya (Jun 5, 2008)

When does it get subbed.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 5, 2008)

Hooray! Hinata is in the movie X3


----------



## +Skyline+ (Jun 5, 2008)

the movie comes out August 4th in theaters in Japan. I expect the the same thing to happen with what happened with the last ShippudenMovie. it gets subbed around April-May next year. I have higher expectations for this movie than I had for  the first.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Jun 5, 2008)

Hemen said:


> " He's just like me" *Naruto looks back at his childhood*....
> 
> 
> The end....Movie is done.



Hah...that's kinda true.
Naruto always tends to relate to all these characters in missions(movies or eps) where they have to protect someone or something like that.
And the majority of the time its always about not having parents
or being alone or some crap like that...here comes a flashback .


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 5, 2008)

this movie is out august 2 not 4.


----------



## +Skyline+ (Jun 5, 2008)

oh yeah sorry I just looked it up. ether way I t hink it will be better than the firs shippu movie.

PS: anyone else think the clothes Naruto is wearing in Db's sig should become his real clothes. I think they are awesome.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 5, 2008)

Charcter designs for filler characters are horrid. >__>

Hinata pek



TLCgurl5 said:


> All I can say is I hope Sakura&Hinata show some tag team work is all I'm hoping for.And also I dunno why but the kid makes me think of a monkey for some weird reason....



I would love some SakuHina action.


----------



## Uzumakichaan (Jun 5, 2008)

lol another movie the last one sucked


----------



## +Skyline+ (Jun 5, 2008)

ive noticed they havn't incorperated anyone not filler villans into the movies. like why not use Akatsuki or something. ot atleast make up a cool group of villans. I was actually pretty disappointed with the first Shippuden movie. the trailers made it look better than it was. the fight seens were pretty cool but their wern't enough of them. and the story was lacking.

then again with the Akatsuki bit maybe thats why they dont incorperate them. because they ARE real not movie filler villans so they dont want you too think because they are in it,it has too do with the main story. I also think instead of making the movies rather pointless filler content. they should have make them actually part of the story. I am not saying keeping the movie stories I mean all the movies should have been diffirent and more like something that would fit well into the series.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 5, 2008)

I gave up on expecting Naruto movies to have a good plot long ago. I only watch them for the 5-10 minutes of badass action in every movie, which hasn't let me down yet.

Honestly like someone else said, why don't they try using other Canon villains(Akatsuki, Orochimaru, etc.) in a movie? Everyone knows the movies have nothing to do with the real storyline so it doesn't even matter.


----------



## +Skyline+ (Jun 5, 2008)

I know that why I said Akatsuki. I mean come on the movies dont usually have alot of fighting but when there is its usually awesome. imagen Akatsuki in good movie animation with awesome fight scenes. that would be amazing.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 5, 2008)

Leaf_Bandit said:


> When does it get subbed.


April 25, 2009.


----------



## blueava21 (Jun 5, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> April 25, 2009.



That's not too long.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 5, 2008)

isnt the main character of this movie supposed to be sasuke and the plot mainly revolves around him? at least thats what i had heard someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jun 5, 2008)

Hyuuga Hinata said:


>



What the...

So Jiraiya is filling out the four man squad?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 5, 2008)

I think the only surprise in each new Naruto movie is what new flavour of Rasengan Naruto can make.


----------



## Ulio (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks awesome i hope the sasuke/naruto doesn't have anything to do with the series  just an awesome fight.


----------



## TLCgurl5 (Jun 5, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I would love some SakuHina action.




I thought the only action you like to see between these two are in bed?


but shouldn't we be seeing scenes of the movie in the intro and endings of Naruto around the time when the movie comes out?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 5, 2008)

TLCgurl5 said:


> I thought the only action you like to see between these two are in bed?



 

That too.

But Sakura and Hinata fighting together would be awesome.


----------



## +Skyline+ (Jun 5, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> That too.
> 
> But Sakura and Hinata fighting together would be awesome.



lolness. perv lol.


----------



## Randompersondude (Jun 5, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I think the only surprise in each new Naruto movie is what new flavour of Rasengan Naruto can make.



Please don't say anything like that!

Maybe, just maybe, they will make Naruto do something original at the end of the movie, and it will blow all of us away!!!!

...

...

... I can dream, can't I?

Also, yay for Hinata being in it. I was beginning to think that they wouldn't bring any of the women from Naruto into their movies (Due to Temari being absent from movie two for some odd reason). I think I know what is going to happen:

Naruto bonds with the asshole kid, Naruto teaches said asshole how not to be an asshole, Naruto and non-asshole kid kill the main villian with a new form of Rasengan.

Sprinkle a little bit of Naruto pointlessly being an idiot, a stupid plot, one-sided NaruHina, one-sided NaruSaku, Sakura being a bitch, Hinata being too shy to do anything, and Sasuke owning everything, and you've got a complete movie!

I can't wait!


----------



## PradaBrada (Jun 5, 2008)

I lost all hopes the moment I saw Sasuke


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 5, 2008)

lol everyone on that page is filler.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 6, 2008)

Ninja Of Destiny said:


> lolness. perv lol.



We're all pervs here:WOW


----------



## Even (Jun 6, 2008)

Jiraiya in the movie??? awesome


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 6, 2008)

Jiraiya and Hinata in the movie yay...i wonder if Orochimaru will be in the movie. 

But Ino,Tenten and Temari need some love too.



TLCgurl5 said:


> I thought the only action you like to see between these two are in bed?





gabzilla said:


> That too.
> 
> But Sakura and Hinata fighting together would be awesome.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 6, 2008)

Newbologist said:


> isnt the main character of this movie supposed to be sasuke and the plot mainly revolves around him? at least thats what i had heard someone correct me if im wrong



didnt the first few teasers of the last movie imply that the story was to center around Naruto's death? Like that and the teasers for this movie, its propaganda to hype the movies, and the concepts depicted in the propaganda tend to overly exagerate the plot ideas without giving much detail on it at all. 
To give you an idea, the teasers of movie 4 said "Naruto Dies", which showed Naruto dying. But in the actual movie, it was all just a sooth sayer's vision, nothing more. Based on that, I wouldnt expect Sasuke to take up major plot focus. He's just going to appear in movie, do some fighting for fanservice, and then be on his merry way.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Jun 6, 2008)

> Naruto bonds with the asshole kid, Naruto teaches said asshole how not to be an asshole, Naruto and non-asshole kid kill the main villian with a new form of Rasengan.
> 
> Sprinkle a little bit of Naruto pointlessly being an idiot, a stupid plot, one-sided NaruHina, one-sided NaruSaku, Sakura being a bitch, Hinata being too shy to do anything, and Sasuke owning everything, and you've got a complete movie!
> 
> ...



Pretty much thats how all Naruto movies are gonna be!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 6, 2008)

Jiraiya and Hinata are in it as well sweet, I think I'm really going to like this movie.


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 6, 2008)

Not another Naruto movie? I hate every movie based on an Anime series for simple reason that they exist for a one, sole reason: $$$.
And this one seems to put popular characters into it for that sole reason as well. I bet there will even be a pairing which shall make Kishimoto even angrier on the studio for screwing up the Shinobi world in movies.

Anyway, I doubt I'll watch it unless it is cannon for the Anime series (which I doubt), Kishimoto approves it (which woudn't happen even if the Lord himself ordered it to happen) or is good afterall.


----------



## Miranger (Jun 6, 2008)

Its about damn time if hinata is in it... Neji had to wait till the last one and he was great. Isnt sasuke supposed to be in this one as well?


----------



## lacey (Jun 6, 2008)

Y'know...originally I wasn't planning on watching this movie because Sasuke was in it...but if Hinata's in it...then that will be a good enough reason for me to watch it.

On a side note, Sakura sure likes eating her gloves, huh? xD


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 6, 2008)

> Naruto bonds with the asshole kid, Naruto teaches said asshole how not to be an asshole, Naruto and non-asshole kid kill the main villain with a new form of Rasengan.
> 
> Sprinkle a little bit of Naruto pointlessly being an idiot, a stupid plot, one-sided NaruHina, one-sided NaruSaku, Sakura being a bitch, Hinata being too shy to do anything, and Sasuke owning everything, and you've got a complete movie!
> 
> ...



I would disagree with this if it weren't absolutely right.


----------



## clemy (Jun 6, 2008)

not another movie!!! but no complains let's just wait and see


----------



## Even (Jun 6, 2008)

there's gonna be new movies every year as long as the Naruto series continues, and stays popular, whether you like it or not... Best get used to it


----------



## Ulio (Jun 6, 2008)

Jiraiya And Naruto sasuke see each other awesome movie.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 6, 2008)

Jiraiya, Hinata and Sasuke in the same movie? Must watch. 



Ninja Of Destiny said:


> lolness. perv lol.


----------



## Fleecy (Jun 6, 2008)

Ugh, if the characters (Sakura, Hinata, Jiraiya) other than Naruto end up having background screentime of about three minutes during the whole movie AGAIN...


----------



## TadloS (Jun 6, 2008)

Pretty good that there will be Hinata and Jiraiya  They need some more development. But that kid? Is it joke or what?This time fillers are badly drawn and colored...Last movie I liked,maybe and this will like


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 6, 2008)

Naruto and Jiraiya in this movie?..this might be interesting....
Hinata is also there.....great


all the movies sucked until now....so I wont be surprised if this sucks too


----------



## NoviceNovelist (Jun 7, 2008)

Hinata!!

I hope she has a good part.
I hope the storyline's good.
I hope I can last the wait.
I hope it's worth the wait.
I hope Naruto and Hinata fight together.
I hope Hinata and Sakura fight together.
I hope there is no OOCness.
I hope the OCs aren't cliche.

Yay!!


----------



## niko^ (Jun 7, 2008)

Names of new characters are

Shinnou - Voiced by Unshou Ishizuka
Amaru - Voiced by Motoko Kumai


----------



## clemy (Jun 7, 2008)

lol yeah it seems sakura does kinda like to  eat her gloves hmm i was almost going to write smth perv


----------



## Fay (Jun 7, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Sasuke is in this film so i have to watch!





HEATAQUA said:


> Hooray! Hinata is in the movie X3





Hyuuga Hinata said:


>





gabzilla said:


> Jiraiya, Hinata and Sasuke in the same movie? Must watch.



!!!
SasukeeeeeeeeX3!!! His appearance alone will make this movie win!
NaruHina fanservice coming up baby!


----------



## insane111 (Jun 7, 2008)

Do people in Japan ever try to sneak cameras into the theatre? I remember someone saying getting caught for it there is much worse than in the US


----------



## Even (Jun 7, 2008)

I think it was actually legal before, but people never did it... The Japanese are too honest for their own good  But it's illegal now I think... not too sure though...


----------



## R_Lee86 (Jun 7, 2008)

how do we know this isnt a new filler arc?


----------



## Even (Jun 7, 2008)

cause the kanji on the side of the scan reads "Gekijouban", which translates to "movie"


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Jun 7, 2008)

Summary?


----------



## Even (Jun 7, 2008)

nope... Looks more like a general introduction to the Naruto series if you ask me...


----------



## Jaga (Jun 7, 2008)

damn...this movie looks like it'll suck.... that showing sasuke was just a ploy


----------



## Aishiteru (Jun 7, 2008)

Sakura-chan!! 

And Hinata-chan. 

Hawt, smexy in-mission yuri?


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 7, 2008)

I predict the story will go something like this:


> Naruto and [insert team members and team captain] are ordered to protect [insert ungreatful bitch/bastard with bad attidude] in [insert some ludicrous filler village], when some fugly filler villains plan to threaten said protectee with some horrible plan to take over the world/village/ country, but Naruto is able to save the day with a rasengan that will definitely be bigger and a different color than the rasengan you saw in the last movie because that's what sets these movies apart , oh yea and on some side plot Naruto teaches the ungreatful bitch/bastard the meaning of friendship and bonds thus melting the heart of yet another filler character in the process.


and that this is true


Jinchuriki-san said:


> didnt the first few teasers of the last movie imply that the story was to center around Naruto's death? Like that and the teasers for this movie, its propaganda to hype the movies, and the concepts depicted in the propaganda tend to overly exagerate the plot ideas without giving much detail on it at all.
> To give you an idea, the teasers of movie 4 said "Naruto Dies", which showed Naruto dying. But in the actual movie, it was all just a sooth sayer's vision, nothing more. Based on that, I wouldnt expect Sasuke to take up major plot focus. He's just going to appear in movie, do some fighting for fanservice, and then be on his merry way.


and that, that whole part will probably take place in a dream or some kind of delusion that's not even real

I also predict that Sakura and Hinata will serve as nothing more than wall decorations like every other shinobi tag-along that was originally part of the rookie 9.

Face it, there are no true artists in japan or for that matter any japanese people who work in animation that actually care about the stories of the anime they work on outside of the really big and ambitious studios like madhouse. All these people care about is money and for that reason they'll keep milling up the same crap over and over until people stop buying it...which will be never apparently.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 7, 2008)

yeah.. i think its probably about time hinata got some spotlight.


----------



## BullMoose (Jun 7, 2008)

Wait, if Naruto and Sasuke are fighting the fillians...
then Jiraiya will be alone with Sakura and Hin... Oh Shit.


----------



## R_Lee86 (Jun 8, 2008)

Even said:


> cause the kanji on the side of the scan reads "Gekijouban", which translates to "movie"



Ah, sorry, I didnt see that, as Im not fluent in Japanese


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 8, 2008)

oh god! jiraya will appear too!?

jiraya and sasuke in the same movie, so it will be awesome


i hope that they will see each other at least a little


----------



## laur10s (Jun 8, 2008)

jiraiya, sasuke, AND hinata?!  now i'm really looking forward to this movie

can translate this page? (i found somewhere else)


----------



## Ame-Kun (Jun 8, 2008)

HINATA-CHAN!!! pek

Just knowing she is in the movie is going to make this a VERY painful wait. 

I'm hopeful for some NaruHina fanservice since the animators seem very Pro-NaruHina, judging by the massive amount of NaruHina fanservice in the fillers and even squeezed into the canon parts.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh my this movie will suck fillers never have a chance even if the put Sasuke the guys from Konoha ruin the show.


----------



## +Skyline+ (Jun 9, 2008)

this movie couldbe good but nothing is certain.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's the full Image. 
Basically, Naruto, Sakura and Hinata are part of a medical team to help Amaru, the young original character, and his village. They met Shinnou, the old original character, and he come along. Sasuke is somehow part of the plot, but we don't know the details yet.

Courtesy of Gingitsune from MH.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 9, 2008)

This movie is sounding better and better


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 10, 2008)

The fuck. Naruto? On a medical team? lol


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, it has Sasuke!! Who wants more Sasuke?!






I don't.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 10, 2008)

/\ i want


----------



## Catterix (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, I certainly wouldn't mind a movie Sasuke, given he's been absent from the last 3


----------



## Ame-Kun (Jun 10, 2008)

For some reason, I'm doubting Sasuke is going to play a big role or any real role in this movie. I just seems too plot-breaking to have Sasuke and Naruto interact more than they have in the manga since the time-skip. They would have to have very little interaction in order to prevent things from getting awkward. And for Sasuke to actually fight WITH Naruto like we saw in the preview, the movie fillian would have to have some serious involvement with Sasuke, otherwise Sasuke wouldn't give a damn. It just seems wrong for Sasuke to put someone above Itachi on his "Guys I must kill" list, for no reason. Then again, fillers are known for distorting the reality of Naruto's world and sucking horribly for doing so.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

looks cool !


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 10, 2008)

Ame-Kun said:


> For some reason, I'm doubting Sasuke is going to play a big role or any real role in this movie. I just seems too plot-breaking to have Sasuke and Naruto interact more than they have in the manga since the time-skip. They would have to have very little interaction in order to prevent things from getting awkward. And for Sasuke to actually fight WITH Naruto like we saw in the preview, the movie fillian would have to have some serious involvement with Sasuke, otherwise Sasuke wouldn't give a damn. It just seems wrong for Sasuke to put someone above Itachi on his "Guys I must kill" list, for no reason. Then again, fillers are known for distorting the reality of Naruto's world and sucking horribly for doing so.



Sasuke probably has some low reasons to fight with Naruto, like training, Oro gave him a training mission, etc. Then he'll be like, "I'm only doing this as part of training, idiot." to Naruto. It would be nice if they did it like that. Half of the story is about Naruto, then half about Sasuke (all right, 3/4). Then the two stories converge in the end with both of them fighting the same enemy for two different reasons.


----------



## Jspider (Jun 11, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Sasuke probably has some low reasons to fight with Naruto, like training, Oro gave him a training mission, etc. Then he'll be like, "I'm only doing this as part of training, idiot." to Naruto. It would be nice if they did it like that. Half of the story is about Naruto, then half about Sasuke (all right, 3/4). Then the two stories converge in the end with both of them fighting the same enemy for two different reasons.



most likely

unless they want to give the fillian some sort of retarded goal like stealing the sharingon from Sasuke 

but yeah I'm betting they are at the very least on two distinct sides of this

too bad Sasuke won't chidori slap this fillian the way Naruto seems to rasengon slap all others


----------



## The Big G (Jun 11, 2008)

(sniff sniff) what is that stench that hovers above this thread. 

Wait. Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura and Hinata?!?!!?! Dear god the smell is SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!

Now i've only seen two Naruto movies, the first one and the second one, the third one just looked stupid and the fourth had a blond bitchy hinata clone. 

While it seems this movie might have some potential, i know its probably going to fail. 

Now as much as i enjoy the Naruhina parring i know its going to be portrayed badly. Even though the animators seem pro Naruhina. 

Jiraiya in it is a plus, and an epic Naruto Sasuke fight is mouthwatering, shipping and a formulated plot will ruin the movie. 

Though i think a crack from Jiraiya about Hinata's boobs being bigger than Sakura's would be Hi-larious


----------



## xRenChi (Jun 12, 2008)

Look at the bottom left corner, Itachi, Kakashi and Shikamaru appear too?


----------



## Even (Jun 12, 2008)

nope, that's just advertisements for Naruto goods


----------



## xRenChi (Jun 12, 2008)

Even said:


> nope, that's just advertisements for Naruto goods



Oh


----------



## Trivub (Jun 12, 2008)

that kid doesn't look that crappy. kinda a plausible character. I just hope he's a shinobi.


----------



## Even (Jun 12, 2008)

and not a spoiled prince


----------



## Monna (Jun 12, 2008)

Cool that Hinata and Jiraiya are in this movie. I could care less about Sasuke though. The manga has made me sick of him.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 12, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Cool that Hinata and Jiraiya are in this movie. I could care less about Sasuke though. The manga has made me sick of him.



This is why I sticking to anime Naruto including the fillers and movies more than the manga. Too much focus on Sasuke in manga, lately.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Wow, it has Sasuke!! Who wants more Sasuke?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do Sasuke's Rules


----------



## Suzume (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope this doesn't mean that Hinata's going to be a medical ninja


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jun 12, 2008)

Hm, sounds interesting. I'm happy
we'll see Jiraiya. <3


----------



## alexwill22 (Jun 12, 2008)

The whole Sasuke being in the movie is nonething but Naruto having a wet dream.  Just like the last movie when everyone thought that Naruto was dead.

Just hype to see another Naruto movie with a terrible plot.


----------



## Jspider (Jun 12, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I hope this doesn't mean that Hinata's going to be a medical ninja



but it's the perfectly balanced team

Hinata will spot the injured with her byakugan, Naruto's shadow clones will carry and Sakura will heal them and Jiraiya will um get drunk and make out with girlz?


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Jun 12, 2008)

more wonderfully designed filler characters...joy...well, heres hoping that this movie will be good


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jun 14, 2008)

Damn, no hope for time skip Chouji in the movies...*groan*


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 14, 2008)

I really do wanna see some Chouji action as well, from what we've seen of him in the anime so far, he has so much potential, especially for some cool fight scenes.


----------



## Hinata&Naruto (Jun 15, 2008)

This looks really interesting. Hope to see some NaruHina scenes  Too bad we'll have to wait till April-May to see the subbed version


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jun 15, 2008)

could turn out to be ok


----------



## Cindy (Jun 16, 2008)

Blah, I have a feeling it's going to be like a bad fanfiction come to life.

"I suck at summaries. Naruto, Hinata, and Sakura are part of a medical team and get sent on a mission. Along the way there's a high possibility of running into Sasuke! NaruHina, NaruSaku, SasuSaku, SasuNaru, SasuHina. Read & Review, plz!"

The promo art looks nice, though. I'll give it that. And I'm glad that Hinata will be in a movie. And Jiraiya, too!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 16, 2008)

It's almost time for them to put movie scenes in the OP and ED, I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Jun 16, 2008)

alexwill22 said:


> The whole Sasuke being in the movie is nonething but Naruto having a wet dream.  Just like the last movie when everyone thought that Naruto was dead.
> 
> Just hype to see another Naruto movie with a terrible plot.


 Hahaa!! 
 Now that you mentioned it the plots are really terrible. They're all similar.
 Naruto Movie 1 = Naruto Movie 2 = Naruto Movie 3 = Naruto Shippuuden Movie 1 = Some Naruto Fillers
 I believe that sums it up.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 16, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> It's almost time for them to put movie scenes in the OP and ED, I'm looking forward to that.



We've still got some time. They put clips of the movie in the OP when the movie is playing in theatres, so it should be about August.

We're still in June.


----------



## jwyatt521 (Jun 16, 2008)

you stink real bad


----------



## Catterix (Jun 16, 2008)

And yo gonna get banned!


----------



## Khyle (Jun 17, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Blah, I have a feeling it's going to be like a bad fanfiction come to life.
> 
> "I suck at summaries. Naruto, Hinata, and Sakura are part of a medical team and get sent on a mission. Along the way there's a high possibility of running into Sasuke! NaruHina, NaruSaku, SasuSaku, SasuNaru, SasuHina. Read & Review, plz!"


So true


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jun 24, 2008)

bah i don't care if it's real or not, this movie showed sasuke and naruto working together in the trailer and i wanna see that. (since it's in a movie it'll probably never happen in the canon )

Honestly i don't care if the movie sux balls or not i wanna see it because sasuke's in it XD

I'm one of those strange people that instead of getting annoyed at sasuke being focused on in the manga it made me like him more... go figure XD


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jun 26, 2008)

jwyatt521 said:


> you stink real bad



<a href="http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=361263053&refer=269374062&source=refer">Find out how much I think you're WORTH!</a>


----------



## Tradewind (Jun 26, 2008)

*To* jwyatt521



(Image by


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 27, 2008)

Does anyone have the new scan?


----------



## BubbleGumx (Jun 27, 2008)

For a second there I thought that little kid next to Naruto was a monkey =___=


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 27, 2008)

personally, i liked that movie


----------



## Phemt (Jun 28, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Does anyone have the new scan?



I thought Binkotopia would have it with the new chapter release but they don't. There is only a tiny picture of it taken with a cam.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jun 28, 2008)

HOLY ***** SHIT!!! A movie with Hinata and Sakura on Naruto's team? This is gonna be awesome B)


----------



## Tradewind (Jun 28, 2008)

BubbleGumx said:


> For a second there I thought that little kid next to Naruto was a monkey =___=



Monkeys are cute  He'll probably summon Enma


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 28, 2008)

Hurray, I can't wait to see this movie end with one big happy Rasengan to the face and then credits roll after that.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jun 28, 2008)

maybe this movie's rasengan will have lightning mixed with it 
sasuke is in this movie you never know ^^;


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 29, 2008)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> maybe this movie's rasengan will have lightning mixed with it
> sasuke is in this movie you never know ^^;


Chidori Rasengan!!!! i don’t knowwhy some people are mad of naruto ending whit a Rasengan in the movies now is a tradition removing that would be awkward.


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

Eeew, another movie?


----------



## laur10s (Jun 30, 2008)

new trailer out


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 30, 2008)

I think Konoha's being bombed by flying ninjas.


----------



## Even (Jun 30, 2008)

hmm.. interesting trailer. What kinda worries me, is that they introduce a whole big bunch of stuff that's never been in the Naruto universe before... That might upset people... I'm not too bothered by it though, but then again, that's me... Aside from that, that was a pretty interesting trailer, and it looks like we'll get some descent action too


----------



## niko^ (Jun 30, 2008)

laur10s said:


> new trailer out



Quick Trans:

N: We once fought together...
 : This might be our last battle

N: Stop!
C: Flying weapons? No, Flying Ninja
T: At this rate, Village will be destroyed.

S: Why you aren't here?
N: Sasuke... Are you watching us?

(On Screen: Theme Song "NO RAIN NO RAINBOW" by Home Made Kazoku)

....

A: Isn't here now don't say that

N: We won't give up

(On screen: ???)

(On screen: "Then one time is good")

N: Sasuke, weren't we friend?

(On screen: "Please remember")

N->Naruto
A->Amaru
S->Sakura
C->Chouji
T->Tsunade


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 30, 2008)

I hope a HQ comes out soon.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 30, 2008)

Interesting, it looks really interesting.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 30, 2008)

Nayrael said:


> Not another Naruto movie? I hate every movie based on an Anime series for simple reason that *they exist for a one, sole reason: $$$*.



Well, most of them are made for that. The problem is that most anime movies based on an anime series suck.

There are exceptions though, like Cowboy Bebop 



Aishiteru said:


> Hawt, smexy in-mission yuri?



I approve.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 30, 2008)

wow, this movie sucking O_o


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2008)

Even said:


> hmm.. interesting trailer. What kinda worries me, is that they introduce a whole big bunch of stuff that's never been in the Naruto universe before... That might upset people... I'm not too bothered by it though, but then again, that's me... Aside from that, that was a pretty interesting trailer, and it looks like we'll get some descent action too



Yeah, from that second trailer we see one Ninja using a Machine Gun.   And Kishi was pretty pissed about when they used the Kunai Gun and the Kunai Barrage in the First Movie.  

But I'm really surprised is that it's not really Hinata replacing Sai, because he was in it.   And we see Shikamaru, Chouji, and Neji in it as well, which means it's multiple teams.


Betcha the first half will be Naruto bitching about escorting the brat, and the bad guys harassing them until they get to town, and  then they do the all-out attack on Konoha.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

...I hear there's guns in this movie.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 30, 2008)

There were guns in the first one.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 30, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Well, most of them are made for that. The problem is that most anime movies based on an anime series suck.
> 
> There are exceptions though, like Cowboy Bebop
> 
> ...



That, and Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> There were guns in the first one.



First one sucked as well.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 30, 2008)

Whats wrong with guns?


----------



## lodmad (Jun 30, 2008)

Kishimoto, the author of Naruto, decided to create a world for his manga. A world pretty much like ours, with fridges and electricity, but with one little detail: no guns.

So, I think that explains it.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh snap, Chouji actually has some dialogue...HOpefully his scenes don't get cut from this movie like in the first.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 30, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> That, and Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz.



But GW EW was a series of OVAs 



Chee said:


> First one sucked as well.



To be honest, the other three were much worse.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Jul 1, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Wow, it has Sasuke!! Who wants more Sasuke?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously...I just finsihed reading vol. 25.
God, the definition of 'dumb ass' is sasuke.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Jul 1, 2008)

If there are guns in this movie....


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ I agree with that.



Matrix XZ said:


> Whats wrong with guns?



Do you see Kishi pulling out guns in his manga? I sure don't.

Kishi doesn't want guns in his world, and the anime is backstabbing him with it.



gabzilla said:


> To be honest, the other three were much worse.



I didn't even bother with them.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jul 1, 2008)

Matrix XZ said:


> Whats wrong with guns?


He doesn't have much influence.

He stated in an interview that he disliked many of the decisions made by the 1st movie, specifically the inclusion of a train with a kunai gattling gun. And he must have disliked the use of Ice jutsu now that we know it takes Haku's bloodline to even do that. =/ 

Now, that doesn't mean Studio Pierrot can't ask Kishimoto if it's ok to do certain things. I mean, I'm sure they did before introducing Raiga to the fillers. It'd be really stupid if they didn't do things like that.

But really, it's the animation studio calling the shots. The manga-ka can only be so involved with their busy schedules


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, I found this: 

K: Firstly, projectile weapons such as guns aren't allowed. (The one exception is Inari's bowgun.) Guns aren't suited to ninja. Gunpowder is used in the anime, though I don't think it should be there. And, vehicles such as aeroplanes are not allowed. I try to restrain technology that can be used for war... For example, if missiles were in it, it'd be the end. (laughs)
While this isn't what I remember perhaps this was it.

It isn't a 1st movie reference but it pretty much gets my point across.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 1, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> Ok, I found this:
> 
> K: Firstly, projectile weapons such as guns aren't allowed. (The one exception is Inari's bowgun.) Guns aren't suited to ninja. Gunpowder is used in the anime, though I don't think it should be there. And, vehicles such as aeroplanes are not allowed. I try to restrain technology that can be used for war... For example, if missiles were in it, it'd be the end. (laughs)
> While this isn't what I remember perhaps this was it.
> ...





I think i saw a missile in the trailer Hahahah 

Its the end


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jul 1, 2008)

GUNS? Lolololol XD

even i love the trailer <3 *shritless sasuke* hohoho 
the thing i could hate the must about this movie is...
*WHY THE FUCK DO NARUTO EVERY FREAKING TIME, GET A NEW "FRIEND".. ITS SO *BLAAAAAH!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, from that second trailer we see one Ninja using a Machine Gun.   And Kishi was pretty pissed about when they used those* Dart Guns* in the First Movie.


i dont remenber Dart Guns in the first movie










kidhero1000 said:


> He doesn't have much influence.
> 
> He stated in an interview that he disliked many of the decisions made by the 1st movie, specifically the inclusion of a *train with a kunai gattling gun*. And he must have disliked the use of Ice jutsu now that we know it takes Haku's bloodline to even do that. =/


yeah that was stupid they could have easily used ninjas using summoning scrolls.


about the haku bloodline could be that the land of snow are desendant of  haku clan people.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 1, 2008)

Look at the bright side, it would be a great challenge for Naruto battling bad guys with guns. Also the bad guys in the very first movies are no Ninjas with Guns.


----------



## clemy (Jul 1, 2008)

i don't see anything wrong with the no guns concept, i quite  prefer the weapons kishimoto chose (they certainly are more original than guns)


----------



## Pablo_anbu (Jul 1, 2008)

Why guns?

seems ponitless


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 1, 2008)

Guns are for bad guys.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 1, 2008)

I saw bombs going down in that trailer, but I overlooked the guns. 

Edit: Oh, now I see it. Shika's been bulletproof'd 

I wont complain about the use of such weaponry in the movie. It does make the whole turning Konoha in a warzone seem a little exciting to me.


----------



## Shamandalie (Jul 1, 2008)

Half-naked!Sasuke fanservice may actually make me check out this movie.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2008)

well here a picture of the gun


it don''t look like it shoot bullets


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2008)

Ohh dear.

Some of this movie actually looks pretty good, I like the premise of it. And I find it interesting that the people attacking seem to have upside down Konoha headbands.

Not happy about the guns, but at the same time, it really doesn't matter. If it helps make a good movie then that's all that matters. It's only a movie afterall. I'm not a purist and I think it's a tad odd to be one.

Also, was that an attack on Konoha? Because those were NOT Konoha houses and that village was far, far too big...


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 1, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i dont remenber Dart Guns in the first movie.



It was explained above, the Kunai Gattling Gun and the Train Kunai/Dart Thrower.  



Linkdarkside said:


> well here a picture of the gun
> 
> 
> it don''t look like it shoot bullets



Anything that shoots high speed projectiles is by definition, a gun.  


Poor Kishimoto, he most likely  'd when he heard they added them to Movie 5.   This is what happens with Anime Teams, when they do filler.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 1, 2008)

Shirtless Sauce 



Chee said:


> I didn't even bother with them.



Wise decision.


----------



## Even (Jul 1, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Ohh dear.
> 
> Some of this movie actually looks pretty good, I like the premise of it. And I find it interesting that the people attacking seem to have upside down Konoha headbands.
> 
> ...



well, Konoha is a pretty damn huge place though  I'm pretty sure it's one of the biggest of the hidden villages...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> It was explained above, the Kunai Gattling Gun and the Train Kunai/Dart Thrower.


i know that but the kunai gattling gun didn?t shoot darts


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 1, 2008)

Geez.  Just drop it okay?  Everyone else knew I was refering to the Train Scene.


----------



## sakurakunoichi (Jul 1, 2008)

when  will the movie come out??


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jul 1, 2008)

dont know it was said it will air in japan this summer(not sure)


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Geez.  Just drop it okay?  Everyone else knew I was refering to the Train Scene.



Getting a little tetchy, aren't we? 

Naruto fans are always pedantic 



Even said:


> well, Konoha is a pretty damn huge place though  I'm pretty sure it's one of the biggest of the hidden villages...



It's not THAT big! You can never go so far you can't see the Hokage's building. There's about 20 streets in Konoha, that had far more. And also, those houses were very western and well-built. Konoha houses, especially after Orochimaru's attack, have always been rather patchy and thrown together, I like that look. Rather than slanting, tiled roofs.

Grr. 



sakurakunoichi said:


> when  will the movie come out??



It'll be out in cinemas on the 6th of August I think.
And then out on DVD (Which is when we'll get a sub of it) sometime in April 2009.

---

But yeah, overall the movie looks pretty good, I like the ideas being used though Sasuke looks to do little more than strip and look moody.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 1, 2008)

ok, ignoring the guns(lol), sasuke looks really hot here 


looks like we will have shower sauce fanservice


----------



## hakuryu13 (Jul 1, 2008)

shippuden movie 2  ihaven't even seen the first one yet


----------



## Sango-chan (Jul 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shirtless Sasuke!!!Hell Yeah!!



This movie seems promising....very promising!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2008)

I hope this is better than the 4th one, not that the 4th one was bad.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Jul 1, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> It was explained above, the Kunai Gattling Gun and the Train Kunai/Dart Thrower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anime teams just SUCK anyways....
They would probly just add guns anyway, even if kishi didn't want them to.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 1, 2008)

*groan*

Ah, I'll probably end up watching the movie anyway for shits and giggles.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 2, 2008)

Catterix said:


> It's not THAT big! You can never go so far you can't see the Hokage's building. There's about 20 streets in Konoha, that had far more. And also, those houses were very western and well-built. Konoha houses, especially after Orochimaru's attack, have always been rather patchy and thrown together, I like that look. Rather than slanting, tiled roofs.
> 
> Grr.



Catterix has been to Konoha.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i dont remenber Dart Guns in the first movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Highly doubt that, and that wouldnt explain why kakashi was able to copy that one ninja's ice jutsu


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 2, 2008)

We need some sasuke in this movie.Going to be interesting


----------



## TadloS (Jul 2, 2008)

Watched last trailer just now. 5th movie looks promising. I think gonna love it 5th movie like the 4th movie


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 3, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Getting a little tetchy, aren't we?
> 
> Naruto fans are always pedantic .



Pretty much!  



nyo_nyo43 said:


> Anime teams just SUCK anyways....
> They would probly just add guns anyway, even if kishi didn't want them to.



Yeah, they probably figure guns = more excitement. 

"Hey, Dance Ninja!"    <shoots at their feet>


----------



## Asriel (Jul 4, 2008)

The _NEW_ Village seems to be more advanced than all other villages we've recently seen... Except for perhaps the one in the 1st movie. I drew up a quick picture of the new forehead symbol, there was a clearer image of it when Sai landed on that guy's back:



If you ask me, it looks like a different kind of leaf... Maybe it's another village in the Fire country that's trying to usurp the power from Konoha?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 4, 2008)

The Movie is out August 2, it says it quite clearly in the trailers(8.2) That's why there's a special on July 31 and more about the movie. Maybe we'll get a 4 minute preview like last year. Also this is where most likely the movie scenes start being put into the OP & ED.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 4, 2008)

Are there any subs of that preview?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 4, 2008)

I dont think so and like always dont expect any movie stuff in Db's release.


----------



## Bender (Jul 4, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> There were guns in the first one.



Actually those were crossbows


----------



## Bender (Jul 4, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R63JOXabTeM[/YOUTUBE]

It looks like a piece of crap honestly


----------



## Shirosaki Ichigo (Jul 4, 2008)

Hope this movie is better the first one wasnt that good i think.


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jul 5, 2008)

What the fuck is up with those SasuNaru heart pendants at the end? It's like the most canon couple ever. I don't see why they just don't animate those two having a gay orgy for 90 minutes, call it a movie, and sell tickets.

I'd rather wait for them to dub this movie next year. Yuri Lowenthal's voice can help make anything not suck as hard.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 5, 2008)

Chouji 15 said:


> What the fuck is up with those SasuNaru heart pendants at the end? It's like the most canon couple ever. I don't see why they just don't animate those two having a gay orgy for 90 minutes, call it a movie, and sell tickets.
> 
> I'd rather wait for them to dub this movie next year. Yuri Lowenthal's voice can help make anything not suck as hard.


It's because Naruto is the main character and shirtless Sasuke sells (they're really promoting the "ZOMG! Sasuke is in the movie!" thing). If it was actually SasuNaru they'd be two halves of a heart pendant . But I do get the idea that Studio Pierrot does just a little bit of teasing in that regard, lol. 

I like Yuri's voice too. Still, I don't expect this movie to any better than any of the other ones (though maybe not as bad as the some of them).


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 5, 2008)

sasunaru is canon


----------



## MaPHacK (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice sig.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 6, 2008)

OOh aren't you cool?

I'm guessing that's a manga spoiler or something?

Enjoy your ban.


----------



## geminis (Jul 6, 2008)

LOL wow this is the first time I post out of manga section but that kid who spoiled you guys really did a #.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool down before I throw some ice water on you fools.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 6, 2008)

LULZ  I guess we all have to remember when we 1st joined ourselves.


----------



## Even (Jul 6, 2008)

I joined here before starting to read the manga, so I've never made a mistake like that  I was banned once for posting pr0n though...:


----------



## FloriaN~ (Jul 6, 2008)

Even said:


> I joined here before starting to read the manga, so I've never made a mistake like that  I was banned once for posting pr0n though...:


same... except the SasuNaru Yaoi pr0n


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jul 6, 2008)

yore moving off subject


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 6, 2008)

Carrot village anyone?


Blaze of Glory said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R63JOXabTeM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It looks like a piece of crap honestly


I predict Itachi & Sasuke working together in the third Shippuden movie.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 7, 2008)

okay time to merge this

This was kept separate because of the photo but since you guys are also posting the new trailers in here and neglecting the thread that was already made to discuss this, it's time to merge.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 7, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I predict Itachi & Sasuke working together in the third Shippuden movie.


Akatsuki movie, anyone?


----------



## Emily (Jul 7, 2008)

Man, watching that trailer over and over again got me really excited.. For me that movie seems to be the best one yet because there's shirtless Sauce. It gave the chills just seeing Naruto and Sasuke on the same side again.. Haven't seen that happen in a long time. And because I'm rather impatient, I can't wait for a half a year.. Gotta watch it RAW whenever we get that into our greedy hands.

Really liked that music also. And Neji. 

EDIT: Lol'd because from the way it looked in the trailer, everyone else was worried for their dear village and Naruto is liek: "Sasuke.. I'll find you" or something.  

Now we know where Sauce was spending his emo-time though. Behind the holy waterfall. *peek peek*


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jul 7, 2008)

The young looking kid is probably gonna get compared to Naruto, he looks like a jokester looking character.

Hinata, yay.

Where is Ino D8...
_________________


----------



## =:Kakashi*Zabuza:= (Jul 8, 2008)

That'd be kind of neat to see the Uchiha rivalry/hatred finally
die down and they work together... even though its waaaay
off and practicly impossible.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope there's a Jiraiya-Hinata scene.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 8, 2008)

Sasuke working together with Naruto makes me sick Sasuke hate that fool by now.


----------



## あいか (Jul 8, 2008)

Chouji 15 said:


> What the fuck is up with those SasuNaru heart pendants at the end? It's like the most canon couple ever. I don't see why they just don't animate those two having a gay orgy for 90 minutes, call it a movie, and sell tickets.
> 
> i'd rather wait for them to dub this movie next year. Yuri Lowenthal's voice can help make anything not suck as hard.



Idude, this isn't where you discuss dubs and such. If you want to discuss about Yuri whatshisface, then I suggest you patiently wait until they dub it and have a discussing over at the Dub Section and their not sasunaru, it symbolizes their brotherly bond and merchandise to the fangirls.

anyways, gah, i just saw the latest trailer, i'm looking forward to it and i'm glad that team 8(or just hinata), gets some screen time in this movie.
this better be better than the first movie.


----------



## Emily (Jul 8, 2008)

Everything is possible in anime/movies.  If they make Sasuke shirtless, he is. If they make him work together with Naruto, he will. Besides, I don't think Sasuke hates Naruto.. nor Sakura.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 8, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I hope there's a Jiraiya-Hinata scene.


Knowing Jiraiya he'll send Naruto away and while he's with the girls...well we know the rest.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 8, 2008)

if we lucky enough we could get to see Jiraiya Fire Rasengan from the Ultimate Ninja Serie.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 8, 2008)

There's some news on tv tokyo's naruto site


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 8, 2008)

Caran said:


> Everything is possible in anime/movies.  If they make Sasuke shirtless, he is. If they make him work together with Naruto, he will. Besides, I don't think Sasuke hates Naruto.. nor Sakura.


sasuke does not hate naruto :3, for sure


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 8, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> There's some news on tv tokyo's naruto site


There will be a special preview of the new movie July 21 in Tokyo, HOME MADE Kazoku's "No Rain No Rainbow" comes out July 23, and apparently advance ticket sales for the movie began in April!

Besides Naruto,  has a list of other cool movies coming out/currently showing in Japan, including a movie called Orochi () and the recently released live action film version of Grave of the Fireflies. I really wish I was in Japan so I could see that "The Witch of the West is Dead" movie.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

 :


Cosplayers, oh noes! 







Wait - Those aren't cosplayers...they're...they're...actors!?



			
				tv tokyo (see above link): said:
			
		

> *Naruto Shippuuden Premier Show*
> 7/19 (Sat) ~ 8/31 (Sun)   34 total stage exhibitions!
> 7/22～24、7/29～8/1、8/6・7・20 : no performances
> 
> ...


 ...  ...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 8, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Cosplayers, oh noes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is... freaky.


----------



## Even (Jul 9, 2008)

Damn... That made me wanna go to Osaka


----------



## Sango-chan (Jul 9, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> There will be a special preview of the new movie July 21 in Tokyo, HOME MADE Kazoku's "No Rain No Rainbow" comes out July 23, and apparently advance ticket sales for the movie began in April!
> 
> Besides Naruto,  has a list of other cool movies coming out/currently showing in Japan, including a movie called Orochi () and the recently released live action film version of Grave of the Fireflies. I really wish I was in Japan so I could see that "The Witch of the West is Dead" movie.
> 
> ...



This is maddness!!


----------



## TLCgurl5 (Jul 9, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> :
> 
> 
> Cosplayers, oh noes!
> ...



let the nightmares begin



> View Post
> There will be a special preview of the new movie July 21 in Tokyo, HOME MADE Kazoku's "No Rain No Rainbow" comes out July 23, and apparently advance ticket sales for the movie began in April!


I know what I want for my birthday now that is on the 20th

but you think someone will write a prereview for it then?


----------



## laur10s (Jul 9, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Besides Naruto,  has a list of other cool movies coming out/currently showing in Japan, including a movie called Orochi () and the recently released live action film version of Grave of the Fireflies. I really wish I was in Japan so I could see that "The Witch of the West is Dead" movie.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> ...



 wow, this should be, um......interesting


----------



## calimike (Jul 10, 2008)

TV TOKYO release new Naruto Shippuuden 2nd Movie trailer
劇場版 NARUTO －ナルト－ 疾風伝 絆：


It look awesome!!!


----------



## calimike (Jul 10, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Carrot village anyone?
> 
> I predict Itachi & Sasuke working together in the third Shippuden movie.



Impossible but I'd like to see them in 4th or 5th Shippuuden movie due to slow series on TV Tokyo on going...


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow... those looked like fucking robots and guns in the preview.

Odd for the Naruto-verse but it holds promise.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 10, 2008)

There's news on tv tokyo's naruto site:. I think it's just that the full trailer is on this site: but then I found these two news postings and their sites: & So this is what they do in their free time


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 10, 2008)

^ Seems like they're releasing a CD of the OP's and ED's that ran between '06 and 08'. Interesting.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anyone have the wallpaper, I think they gave away starting saturday? Look here:Intel Admin


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 15, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Does anyone have the wallpaper, I think they gave away starting saturday? Look here:ng0001



They failed at spelling "coming soon."


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 15, 2008)

it's the square that says 7/12~, is it available once all 5 are done?


----------



## niko^ (Jul 15, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Does anyone have the wallpaper, I think they gave away starting saturday? Look here:The Thread Lumpage of Doom



You need to search for keywords and give them.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 15, 2008)

wow sasukes the main, cool.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 15, 2008)

I know that Niko but that's in japan, but there has to be someone who's done it.


----------



## niko^ (Jul 15, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I know that Niko but that's in japan, but there has to be someone who's done it.



No, it can be done from anywhere. Very easy.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, really, how?


----------



## niko^ (Jul 15, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Oh, really, how?



There's link to two sites. You have to find keyword from them and write it to box.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 15, 2008)

well I knew that but it's in japanese and you dont know where to look.


----------



## niko^ (Jul 15, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> well I knew that but it's in japanese and you dont know where to look.



I think every (but one?) keyword were on first page.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Seeing the newer trailer_ 




What the fuck?

Firstly it strongly seemed like a Howl's Moving Castle ripoff

Secondly why are there fucking cyborg gliders *with machineguns?*

Thirdly why is Sauske chilling in a cave without Oro?

Looks retarded.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool I know how to do it now.


----------



## Blue_Bird (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info Niko, I can't wait to watch this one.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 16, 2008)

lol, but it's true, a bunch of ninja's with hand gliders could take down konoha. lol. when is this suppose to be set, maybe it's post rochi, anyway looks rediculous as usual, if it doesn't end in rasengan i'll love it
how about that


----------



## Even (Jul 16, 2008)

it won't end with Rasengan, but with Oodama Rasengan


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 16, 2008)

will be funny if they make sasuke and naruto combining the attacks, even if that is raiton and fuuton


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 17, 2008)

What's this?


----------



## niko^ (Jul 18, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> What's this?



Movie special and TV airing of previous movie


----------



## Naida (Jul 18, 2008)

A Naruto movie with Sasuke as the main star.

Oh the shock.

Just stop fucking around and rename the series already.


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2008)

Sasuke isn't gonna be in the series for a while, I thought they put him in the movie so that the anime watchers didn't forget what he looks like ...


----------



## Even (Jul 18, 2008)

well, it ain't THAT long till we see him again...


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2008)

to keep the hype I meant


----------



## laur10s (Jul 18, 2008)

there are screenshots up now

Link removed


----------



## Catterix (Jul 18, 2008)

Those screenshots look pretty cool. On the 5th one in, with Sakura and Hinata, there's someone that looks like Yamato without his white head guard lol.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Elle (Jul 18, 2008)

Lazuri said:


> Sasuke isn't gonna be in the series for a while, I thought they put him in the movie so that the anime watchers didn't forget what he looks like ...



Makes sense to me    Heya Eri 


laur10s said:


> there are screenshots up now
> 
> Link removed



Thanks so much for the link ~ the ss looks really good!


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2008)

hey hey Belle :WOW

soo... when's the official day of the release again? ?


----------



## TadloS (Jul 19, 2008)

Lazuri said:


> hey hey Belle :WOW
> 
> soo... when's the official day of the release again? ?



August 2nd


----------



## Nuzents (Jul 21, 2008)

omg, just saw the new trailer, i don't check this thread that much and saw it on youtube.  It looks like crap now, the whole robots don't sit well for me.  I'll still watch it though in April for the Naruto and Sasuke team fight...  that alone will make ppl watch.  I wonder if the movie will end with a chidori rasengan or if sasuke will just launch a chidori on someone and weaken them while naruto uses a special color rasengan...


----------



## Even (Jul 21, 2008)

special color Oodama Rasengan


----------



## Willy D (Jul 21, 2008)

should be good


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2008)

Has anyone translated the information on Naruto-movie.com?:

Link removed

It looks like the site provides a lot of information about the movie and plot.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Jul 22, 2008)

Just wondering how much Kishimoto was involved in the movie...there is some debate going on in the movie thread on 2ch.  And on a blog, someone metions about seeing a pre-screening (I think) but doesn't reveal any details.  He/she says the VA's and Kishimoto will be around after, I guess, the official screening.  Who knows, maybe its BS, but here's the link anyway:


(someone correct me if I'm wrong and/or translate it)


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 25, 2008)

On the cover of the newest WSJ it seems to advertise the movie, so is there a scan or something?


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jul 28, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> On the cover of the newest WSJ it seems to advertise the movie, so is there a scan or something?


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 28, 2008)

Think the anime is going to start showing the move in the opening and ending next week?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 28, 2008)

ya that's how it was last year. It was the week after it came in theaters and this movie comes out on Saturday, so next week but we still get something because it said movie stuff on July 31, we might get a 4 minute preview like last time.



I meant like something inside the issue not the cover.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 28, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Those screenshots look pretty cool. On the 5th one in, with Sakura and Hinata, there's someone that looks like Yamato without his white head guard lol.



I was more focused on Hinata holding her boob, with an expression like she was caught doing something she shouldn't. 



Ashen-Shugar said:


> Just wondering how much Kishimoto was involved in the movie...there is some debate going on in the movie thread on 2ch.  And on a blog, someone metions about seeing a pre-screening (I think) but doesn't reveal any details.  He/she says the VA's and Kishimoto will be around after, I guess, the official screening.  Who knows, maybe its BS, but here's the link anyway:
> 
> 
> (someone correct me if I'm wrong and/or translate it)



Doubt Kishimoto had was anything more than a consultant.    That's why he's there, because it's a movie based off his story.

It's like how Stan Lee is with the Marvel movies.   He's the creator of those characters, but was just a movie consultant.


----------



## laur10s (Jul 31, 2008)

i found some screenshots from 2ch.  apparently there was a preview type thing at the end of episode 69

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 31, 2008)

laur10s said:


> i found some screenshots from 2ch.  apparently there was a preview type thing at the end of episode 69
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



are you sure? we need to find that


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't see any of them.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 31, 2008)

get the links in the quote


----------



## laur10s (Jul 31, 2008)

that's weird, the link doesn't work either.

well, go here:

17 total.

keep going down till you get to post 682, then copy the link (you'll have to put add a h before tttp)


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 1, 2008)

Does anyone have the link to download Movie 5 footage that came on after 69? I saw it on the live stream. I mean actual footage not the women talking and all that.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well It's August 2 in Japan. Today the Movie is out but right now it's around 12am so we gotta wait till later and see if anyone says something about it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2008)

i found that on youtube, but the quality is really poor


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 1, 2008)

This is what I'm talking about, there has to be somewhere to download HQ


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2008)

naruto following sasuke is so funny


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 1, 2008)

I wonder if there any japanese how get they camera in the cinema and film the movie


----------



## hussamb (Aug 1, 2008)

any one have a link for a cinema rip ???


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I wonder if there any japanese how get they camera in the cinema and film the movie


would be so good TT


----------



## hussamb (Aug 1, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I wonder if there any japanese how get they camera in the cinema and film the movie



yes i looked for a link and i goole it, but nothing came


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2008)

is there any japanese member on NF?><


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 1, 2008)

I need to see that movie and I certainly can't wait a year for it! Hopefully we'll get a cam version soon xD I don't care if no one subs it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2008)

i just wanna see sasuke and naruto together again


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2008)

what time is it now on japan?


----------



## hussamb (Aug 1, 2008)

its about 1 AM
even in the web site they said there is 1 day left


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2008)

oh so we need to wait a little more


----------



## hussamb (Aug 1, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> oh so we need to wait a little more



yes at least one day


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2008)

hussamb said:


> yes at least one day


more like hours, so someone can talk about the movie , if that was sasunaru stuff


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 1, 2008)

xD I'm hoping we get to see more Sasuke/Naruto than what the trailers show. I have this feeling he'll be there for like 5/10 minutes for the final battle vs the main bad guy and that'll be it... and that'd suck.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 1, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> more like hours, so someone can talk about the movie , if that was sasunaru stuff



looooooooooool i dont think there is sasnaru one, i heard there is naruto sakura kiss.



kerr10 said:


> xD I'm hoping we get to see more Sasuke/Naruto than what the trailers show. I have this feeling he'll be there for like 5/10 minutes for the final battle vs the main bad guy and that'll be it... and that'd suck.




yes moer likly , we will hear naruto scraming i want sasuke i want sasuke...at the end sasuke will come to kill that guy and shout at him ,asking him to be quait becoz 

*Spoiler*: __ 



he want to spend some good time with karin


----------



## Rael (Aug 1, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> more like hours, so someone can talk about the movie , if that was sasunaru stuff


Oh but they already have  more than one wrote about a certain NaruSasu aura.. we only have to wait for more reviews to see if those I've read were actual.



> i dont think there is sasnaru one, i heard there is naruto sakura kiss.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't want to crush your dreams, really, but there will be no NaruSaku kiss sorry XD


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2008)

kerr10 said:


> xD I'm hoping we get to see more Sasuke/Naruto than what the trailers show. I have this feeling he'll be there for like 5/10 minutes for the final battle vs the main bad guy and that'll be it... and that'd suck.


no no 


naruto is like after sasuke, i am sure that we will have some sasunaru moments


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 1, 2008)

The story of Naruto's life since Sasuke left, he's always after him, hope he catches him damnit! 

I hope so too! but I don't trust Naruto's movie trailers, they always either lie xD (showing scenes that never happen in the movie) or they show the bests parts in it, so yeah hopefully this movie will bring some good SasuNaru moments for us.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2008)

we need one review :x


----------



## laur10s (Aug 1, 2008)

We're probably gonna half to wait until tonight to get a review


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Aug 1, 2008)

i cant  wait  to see  itpek i can tell its going  to be awesome


Sasuke  is  in it  pek Yay!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 1, 2008)

Some goddanmit japanese have to film it!


----------



## Emily (Aug 1, 2008)

I hope there are some good people in Japan to break the law and film some scenes for us.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 1, 2008)

do theaters open at 10am like in the US? because right now it's gonna be 7am people are barely waking up lol. I noticed there was KN4, wonder how that plays out.


----------



## Amon98 (Aug 2, 2008)

is there any ddl link?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2008)

Review.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 2, 2008)

Amon98 said:


> is there any ddl link?




Wut?  For the new film?  If so, no.



Suzuku said:


> Review.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Was Sasuke even in the film?
Seems there were loads of NaruSaku moments, also another original character Womanz falling for Naruto? >.> 
Lol, the plot is predictable as always. WE WANT REVENGE ON KONOHAZ!
Going by the review, the only thing going for it, is character interaction?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke reaches the end of a corridor which leads into a large room with a big bloblike thing hanging in the middle, kept up by sticky strings. Somewhat like a cocoon. Naruto goes to stand beside him and puts a hand on his shoulder, (like it's the most normal thing in the world to do to a person who ran away and tried to kill you twice and you've been chasing for years, lol) and asks him uuuhm I think it was "what are you doing here?" or something like that. Sasuke is apathetic (like in the whole movie, actually, not to mention the manga, lol) and does/says nothing (well he's not in the position to speak in regard to hands on shoulders...).





OMG SO THAT OLD REVIEW WAS REAL! SASUNARU 



*Spoiler*: __ 



but looks like almost nothing happens though T_T


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh noes, something for Jeanne.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 2, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Oh noes, something for Jeanne.





the movie looks useless though, i just wanna see the sasunaru scenes and thats it


----------



## Phemt (Aug 2, 2008)

It's nice to know exactly in which time-frame this took place. The Sasuke scenes sound pretty cool & action-packed which is all I care about.


----------



## Emily (Aug 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Movie spoilers_ 




I read the review.. Bah, sounds kinda complicated and a bit boring. 

I hate it when they always have some girl as OC and she obviously always falls in love with Naruto - or they at least try to pair them up by making them hug and blush. Or then there's random NaruSaku there, when they could do a much better job with NaruHina like they did with the drama CD (IMO). Luckily there's some Sai kicking ass though. He looks too weak in the filler episodes.

Ah, Orochimaru is always so funny when he's teasing Sasuke. 




I gotta see the movie anyways.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 2, 2008)

The action seems good.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't believe in reviews made by kids, they're all biased


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 2, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Review.




*Spoiler*: _Movie WTF! D:_ 




NARUSAKU? wtf! agrhhjkghjhkj!!!!!   i just died..
and was Sasuke even in it? where is the sasuke and sakura drama? Sakura will never know that naruto meet sasuke? and she dont care? 
and some stupid woman, how we bevilie that was a man, how fall in love with naruto, so laaaaame, ewwwww..
If this is what the movie is alike, i could care else to see it <____< I hope for more sasuke then that shit... damn so sad!


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure a quarter of the movie is Naruto and Sasuke fighting.


----------



## Even (Aug 2, 2008)

Now it kinda sucks that I'm leaving Japan for two months... And I'm even in Tokyo right now... Wanna see the movie  ah well.... there's always April 09....


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 2, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> I don't believe in reviews made by kids, they're all biased



I agree! Its ridiculus plus it was way to soon.


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like one massive dose of fan service with all the moves and such. Just what a Naruto movie should be about!


----------



## Voodoo chile (Aug 2, 2008)

Doesn't seem that bad at all.

But wait, last thing I heard about Naruto movies was that Naruto died/cliffhanger'd at the end of the ?4?th movie?
He survived I assume?


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 2, 2008)

Voodoo chile said:


> Doesn't seem that bad at all.
> 
> But wait, last thing I heard about Naruto movies was that Naruto died/cliffhanger'd at the end of the ?4?th movie?
> He survived I assume?



Of course, the film was out ages ago anyways.

It was all a premonition by Shion (Blond Hinata Priest Woman) depicting Naruto being stabbed by tentacles (Narutoverse and Tentacles. >.>). 

He survived and Shion declared I want your babies. End of story.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> I don't believe in reviews made by kids, they're all biased


Kids? She's in collage.



Matrix XZ said:


> I agree! Its ridiculus plus it was way to soon.


Didn't the movie come out yesterday in Japan?


----------



## Even (Aug 2, 2008)

yes it did....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2008)

i read the review and it look like Hinata and Jiraiya don't do much i wanted to see pervy sage Fire Rasengan from the UN games.

and it look like we don't have full battle like main character vs villain like the other movies

but  sasuke in movie quality animation will be worth it.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 2, 2008)

Sasuke replied to Hinata, maybe something little for the SasuHina fandom. >.>


----------



## Even (Aug 2, 2008)

is there a SasuHina fandom?? never heard of that


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 2, 2008)

There's many WTF and crack fandoms, probably wouldn't surprise me if there was Kakashi's dogsxKakashi. >.>


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 2, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i found that on youtube, but the quality is really poor


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 2, 2008)

Sasuhina in it? lol fillers 
I also find the story so baaad! how funny that all the filler girls love Naruto  poor guy!


----------



## TadloS (Aug 2, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Sasuhina in it? lol fillers
> I also find the story so baaad! how funny that all the filler girls love Naruto  poor guy!



I find it nice and funny. I like to see some expresions from characters(but in manga Kishi not showing characters expresions, heartless bitch lol) Sounds I will like this movie  . Waiting for DB subs in 2009 end of april..... *lol*


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 2, 2008)

omg...hinata finally talked with sasuke


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Aug 2, 2008)

well..if the movie comes out today, when does the subbed version come out?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 2, 2008)

Itachi_forsaken said:


> well..if the movie comes out today, when does the subbed version come out?


april 2009


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Aug 2, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> april 2009



holy fuck shit....that LONG!? why? DB needs their asses kicked


----------



## TrueSalvation (Aug 2, 2008)

Itachi_forsaken said:


> holy fuck shit....that LONG!? why? DB needs their asses kicked



It's not DB's fault that it comes out late. It depends on the DVD release of the movie in Japan so they can get it and sub it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2008)

i just want the sasunaru scenes sooooo bad ><


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 3, 2008)

I want the SasuNaru scenes too.... do we really have to wait almost a year to see them?  that's just mean.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2008)

kerr10 said:


> I want the SasuNaru scenes too.... do we really have to wait almost a year to see them?  that's just mean.


yes it is...


i wanna see naruto with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



his hand on sasuke's shoulder


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 3, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> I don't believe in reviews made by kids, they're all biased



She is in college and travels to Japan, frequently .....


Movies are a type of fanservice that the anime does if the manga is a success.....So, they are just for fun.....

It is already not even canon, since it has guns and flying machines (which Kishi said that those things do not exist in his manga) .....


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah! I want to see that scene too. Well, all the scenes that have Naruto and Sasuke and the last scene sounds good too. The rest I can live without xD


----------



## OmegaChidori (Aug 3, 2008)

Why the hell is everyone going apeshit, screaming "OMG! OMG! SASUHINA! SASUHINA!" when all he did was throw her over the edge of a building and comment how annoying she was?

Pff, hopeless crack pairing supporters.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2008)

OmegaChidori said:


> Why the hell is everyone going apeshit, screaming "OMG! OMG! SASUHINA! SASUHINA!" when all he did was throw her over the edge of a building and comment how annoying she was?
> 
> Pff, hopeless crack pairing supporters.


god, sasuke is cruel


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL they're saying that was a SasuHina moment? fandom is on some good crack sometimes.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2008)

kerr10 said:


> LOL they're saying that was a SasuHina moment? fandom is on some good crack sometimes.


perhaps she is the type that likes when the guy is cruel


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 3, 2008)

It is like that because as far as I know, Hinata never said Sasuke's name in the manga and never spoke to him !

Or something like that .....

But wow....Sasuke throw her away and called her annoying !

The one thing that I migh agree with Sasuke, for once !


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2008)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> It is like that because as far as I know, Hinata never said Sasuke's name in the manga and never spoke to him !



the one thing that i remember fromm hinata and sasuke was when sasuke was fighting in the chuunin exams and she said something like "he-he is incredible", some shit like that, after that nothing, not even one glare, happened between them 



> Or something like that .....
> 
> But wow....Sasuke throw her away and called her annoying !
> 
> The one thing that I migh agree with Sasuke, for once !



:rofl:rofl


i want that to make one gif


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 3, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> perhaps she is the type that likes when the guy is cruel



Haha but she faints when Naruto is around xD if she liked Sasuke that way I think she'd have a stroke or just die at the sight of him. Good thing for her he is not around much.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2008)

good review.its interesting that naruto uses rasengan with 1 hand at least 3 times,and even throws rasengan!!!
oh and again they show the kyubii 4,like its a filler meterial .and more rediculous how sasura has some sealing thing to get him out of it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2008)

kerr10 said:


> Haha but she faints when Naruto is around xD if she liked Sasuke that way I think she'd have a stroke or just die at the sight of him. Good thing for her he is not around much.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


@@vered


lol filler, soranin > all




i need the following scenes:

all scenes with sasuke






do you guys know if there is any chance of we get some scenes? :/


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2008)

also the fact that sauke go CS2 when we are supposed to see his form only in his battle against oro.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2008)

iz dem sum SPOILERZ!!?!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2008)

"Another thing that I forgot... When Sasuke appears the music playing in the background reminds of a western movie...... (you might undersand while I forgot it, lol) I remember the music playing another time too, later on, when Sasuke is around.. I'm tempted to buy the OST just to listen to that track and laugh X°DD"


:rofl:rofl


i want the OST


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 3, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> the one thing that i remember fromm hinata and sasuke was when sasuke was fighting in the chuunin exams and she said something like "he-he is incredible", some shit like that, after that nothing, not even one glare, happened between them
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah something like that happened .....



I so would want a gif like that, as well !


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2008)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Yeah something like that happened .....
> 
> 
> 
> I so would want a gif like that, as well !


"thats how sasuke treats annoying bitches"


----------



## ThePacster04 (Aug 3, 2008)

Saw it yesterday, great movie.  Much better than the first one.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 3, 2008)

hmm I wonder if a cam raw will pop up on share or perfect dark.. There was one for movie 1, but there wasn't one for movies 2, 3, or 4(that I know of)

I'll try to keep an eye open


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah, crap movie, as expected, bla-bla. Next one.


----------



## Seijaku_ (Aug 3, 2008)

The opening music it's cool. Lol "No rain No rainbow".


----------



## Cindy (Aug 3, 2008)

I want to see Sasuke throw Amaru into the boat.  I've been waiting for someone to manhandle one of those annoying movie-only characters for so long.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I want to see Sasuke throw Amaru into the boat.  I've been waiting for someone to manhandle one of those annoying movie-only characters for so long.


:rofl:rofl 


i am sad that its not hinata, well at least it will be worth of one "canon>>>>>filler" gif


----------



## Cindy (Aug 3, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> :rofl:rofl
> 
> 
> i am sad that its not hinata, well at least it will be worth of one "canon>>>>>filler" gif


D'aw. I like Hinata. And I like SasuHina. Logic be damned. To each his and her own.

But anyway, I'm not all giddy with excitement over the minuscule, one-sided conversation. More like.. amused. Sorta. xD; I never take anything from the movies seriously or accept it as canon.

I didn't catch it in the review.. do we see a SEWPER AWSUM CHIDORI-RASENGAN? It wouldn't be a Naruto Movie with sooper-dooper rasengan. That's another thing I'm looking forward to.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 3, 2008)

The more I read the manga, watch the anime, and movies it is more clear to me that SasuNaru is canon. They throw little fodder girls in the movies to try and hide the fact that Naruto is gay and he and Sasuke are true love.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 3, 2008)

dammit i wanna see this movie, but i'm canadian


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 3, 2008)

Well it looks like we have a long wait ahead of us....


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 4, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yeah, crap movie, as expected, bla-bla. Next one.



If you hate it so much, why anticipate the next one?


----------



## ThePacster04 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yeah, crap movie, as expected, bla-bla. Next one.




If this was a crap movie then what was the first one?   This one was great, especially the first encounter with the big evil blobbity thing.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 4, 2008)

ThePacster04 said:


> If this was a crap movie then what was the first one?   This one was great, especially the first encounter with the big evil blobbity thing.



Could you give us a review? Please? and a full Summary of the movie?


----------



## Emily (Aug 4, 2008)

T7mybabies said:


> The more I read the manga, watch the anime, and movies it is more clear to me that SasuNaru is canon. They throw little fodder girls in the movies to try and hide the fact that Naruto is gay and he and Sasuke are true love.



Pretty much this seems to be the case. 

Moar reviews?


----------



## TadloS (Aug 4, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> If you hate it so much, why anticipate the next one?



He always like that . So ingore him


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2008)

vered said:


> also the fact that sauke go CS2 when we are supposed to see his form only in.


um that not a spoiler every one know he have the Curse Mark State2 from the battle in the End Valley.


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 4, 2008)

Hopefully by the end of this week we should have some decent reviews and spoliers that are more credible


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Aug 4, 2008)

I wanna see the movie goddamnit.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 4, 2008)

Shinigami♥ said:


> I wanna see the movie goddamnit.



Haha  you will wait till 2009 april. Like am I lol


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 4, 2008)

Matrix XZ said:


> Could you give us a review? Please? and a full Summary of the movie?



It was already posted:



Suzuku said:


> Review.



She goes to Japan frequently, and she happened to see it on its opening day !


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 4, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> He always like that . So ingore him



No, I know he's always like that. I'm just curious why he seems to be anticipating the next one if he finds the movies so bad.


----------



## Fay (Aug 4, 2008)

So are there already any *non-biased *reviews out there?

I remember a person reviewed it last year, and told a clear summary of what actually happened without having biased sunglasses on.
I hope he does a review again this year!


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 4, 2008)

Almost every review is somewhat biased....

The one from last year, had complaints about the movie and even was being sarcastic (even said sucktastic) and yet it was considered a accurate review by some ....?....It was despite the major sarcasm....


But not this one ?  

Could it be because of the pairing fanservices in this one ?


----------



## Fay (Aug 4, 2008)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Almost every review is somewhat biased....
> 
> The one from last year, had complaints about the movie and even was being sarcastic and yet it was considered a accurate review ....
> 
> ...



Pairing fanservices? Don't tell me you saw the movie?

Or are you talking about the narusasu fanservice posters and trailers are giving us?

I asked for a non-biased review. If you can't handle that I find your friends review to be extremely biased, then that's your problem not mine.
Ofcourse every review is biased somewhat, some more then others though.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Whats so biased in that review?


----------



## Fay (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh dear, pairing fandoms attacking me again. *Leaves this thread.*


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 4, 2008)

I heard that it did......

But I saw posters for Jiraiya, Naruto, Sakura, filler girl, and Hinata though .....


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Oh dear, pairing fandoms attacking me again. *Leaves this thread.*




How did i attack you?


----------



## Fay (Aug 4, 2008)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I *heard* that it did......
> 
> But I saw posters for Jiraiya, Naruto, Sakura, filler girl, and Hinata though .....



Bold part is all that needs to be said.

Most posters and trailers were focusing on sasuke x naruto. Masashi Kishimoto himself made a poster of Sasuke x naruto for this movie. That's all.
Oh and don't forget the necklaces.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 4, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Bold part is all that needs to be said.
> 
> Most posters and trailers were focusing on sasuke x naruto. Masashi Kishimoto himself made a poster of Sasuke x naruto for this movie. That's all.



Then, how would you know that the one review that is deemed "acceptable" to you is true, if you had not seen it yourself ?

Edit: When I said pairing fanservices....that included SasukexNaruto .....

I knew they were the focus.....


----------



## Fay (Aug 4, 2008)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Then, how would you know that the one review that is deemed "acceptable" to you is true, if you had not seen it yourself ?



Because half of that 'review' is her biased opinion as she states herself? Didn't it start with: "I'm like totally a narusaku fan and hate naruhina, so I was totally scared for...".

Because she is bashing characters in that review? Because she is bashing pairings she doesn't like in that review? 

I want a summary of that movie without reading half of the time: ''Zomg character X is like a total jerk, read the manga'' and "lolzz there was no fanservice at all for pairing A" and "Zomg, character D hit character C, they're totally in luvzzz".

Like I said, if you can't handle the fact that I find your friends review extremely biased then that's your problem and not mine. We both know why you think this review is reliable and I made it more then clear now that I don't find it reliable at all.
This is all that needs to be said.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry, if I upset you.....

But again, when I said pairing fanservices....I meant all three of them () SasukexNaruto, NarutoxHinata, and NarutoxSakura in the movie ....

I saw posters for Sasuke and Naruto.....and then Naruto, Sakura, and Hinata teaming together.....


----------



## Fay (Aug 4, 2008)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Sorry, if I upset you.....
> 
> But again, when I said pairing fanservices....I meant all three of them () SasukexNaruto, NarutoxHinata, and NarutoxSakura in the movie ....
> 
> I saw posters for Sasuke and Naruto.....and then Naruto, Sakura, and Hinata teaming together.....



I don't care for the pairings. I don't watch and read naruto for the pairings. 
So, why do you keep talking about the pairings?

All I'm asking is a clear non-biased summary of this movie, which in my humble opinion is not what your friend was giving.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought that you were saying all of that because for a moment, I mistakingly was thinking that you may have thought that I was referring to only one pairing about fanservices (but it had several "fanservices" for other things) which was not the case.....

Sorry, I misunderstood......

I just thought the movie review was at least, for the most part, accurate....It involved filler girl coming in making Naruto look stupid, because he thought that the girl was a guy....and then insert fanservices and then there is Sasuke appearing "badass" and then there was the fight between Sasuke and Naruto......

But, oh well .....


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2008)

A 2ch thread on the movie pretty much confirms the review.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, the name of the movie is Naruto.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 5, 2008)

So I didn't read that review. I don't want spoilers. But did the reviewer say it was good or not?


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 5, 2008)

baseles said:


> That doesn't justify the estblished pairing possiblies that went underway in part 1. Sakura is supposed to big Sasuke's girl, Hinata is supposed to be Naruto's girl. Both are the most popular het pairings in the Naruto fandom, both should have more essential development.
> 
> I call bullshit on Hinata not doing anything with Naruto, same with Sakura not doing shit with Sasuke.



What do you mean "established pairing possibilities"? Nothing's established in the story, especially not pairings. Moviemakers can do anything with those characters even if fans don't like it. Kishi don't even have official statements regarding "pairings." IMO, they're just made by fans who fantasize about the characters. They're baseless, you know.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 5, 2008)

Judging by the review Pierrot still can't come up with one original idea to save their lives. They managed to ruin what could have been a decent filler arc and a  decent movie all at the same time. Instead of wasting money on these movies they should be using it to create higher quality canon episodes.

I'll still watch it just for the 10-15 minutes of eye-candy movie action, but it's a shame I can't enjoy the other 90 minutes of it because it's the same recycled crap.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 5, 2008)

Ugh, more heated Pairing debates. >.> Well, you have to expect, due that review.


----------



## NSAMA (Aug 5, 2008)

Why the Heck only the bad guys can do a reincarnation, inmortality and all those kind of crap jutsus.... Hidan, Kakuzu, Oro, Madara, the bad guy fron NS movie 1 "he was suposed to be sleeping" and now in the NS movie 2 it seems we have another one...that piss me off a lil´ bit ..


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 5, 2008)

Probably because good guys don't die, while bad guys do.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 5, 2008)

I heard it has NaruSaku moments. I'm actually surprised to hear that especially with Hinata in there. However people are bashing it because of that. Not that I am bashing any pairings because I respect them, but please don't hate the movie for that reason alone. Its' like having a perfect episode with great pace, great animation and great art, but one NaruSaku moment will kill the episode for you. It was meant as a movie for people to Naruto in action rather than movie for one pairing. Don't make this topic into pairing war. If the movie is good, it's good, or vice versa. Maybe the preview from the intro will shows us what to expect. I, other hand, want to see the movie.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 5, 2008)

The review seems good.  Sad that Hinata doesn't get much interaction, but I'll take what I get.  At least Sasuke gets a decent amount of screentime.  Overall it doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## ThePacster04 (Aug 5, 2008)

Matrix XZ said:


> Could you give us a review? Please? and a full Summary of the movie?



I only skimmed the other review, but the summary was pretty dead on.  As for a review, I'm not fluent in Japanese yet, so I don't feel I comprehended enough to give a well thought out review of the movie although I got the jist of what was going on 80% of the time.

Overall I thought the movie was great.  Enough action to keep me entertained while still following through with a decent story line from what I could understand.  There are only two things I didn't like, but weren't necessarily bad for the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1.) While others may disagree, I don't believe Sasuke had enough air time, or rather didn't flaunt very much of his skills for all the hyping that seemed to use him as the main selling point of the movie.  How he tied into the plot of the movie was nice though.

2.) The strange Ninjas who bombed Konoha village didn't really seem to have any purpose in the movie although that may be simply because I'm not fluent in Japanese yet.  The movie just simply seemed to occasionally switch from Naruto fighting or the main focus of the movie to Konoha Ninjas fighting these Ninjas out at sea without any real contribution to the story, although it was nice to watch the action.  Again, it may simply be a side plot I didn't understand due to lack of Japanese fluency.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 5, 2008)

It is a movie. I want to hear about the _movie_. Not the blatant littering of "fanservice" here and there and what is likely or what-the-hell-ever. People discussed it to hell in the fanclub section, and it's still being pulled into here, where most could care less about it. 

Anyway, I really hope Sasuke has a decent amount of screentime. I've heard he does, but I've gathered he hardly speaks?  Plot sounds pretty routine, "This village / person irritated this village person / revenge / war / save the day / Sasuke has a moment of remorse and assists / happy ending." Are the action scenes worth watching?


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, it doesn't sound like the movie has enough plot to discuss about and movie is filler so pshh, whatever.

I still want to see the damn thing, tho.


----------



## zuul (Aug 6, 2008)

I wouldn't take too seriously Pierrot giving fanservice to NaruSaku or SasuHina, those guys give hints to anything and everything regardless of logic or whatever conflictual pairing they gave fanservice before.

I hope there is a lot of Sasuke scenes and not too much Naruto/Sakura/filler bitch/NaruSasu/SasuNaru in it.

At least Naruto is the one the filler bitch is fangirling about, not Sasuke. I'm relieved.


----------



## ThePacster04 (Aug 6, 2008)

> Anyway, I really hope Sasuke has a decent amount of screentime. I've heard he does, but I've gathered he hardly speaks? Plot sounds pretty routine, "This village / person irritated this village person / revenge / war / save the day / Sasuke has a moment of remorse and assists / happy ending." Are the action scenes worth watching?



For the sake of those who don't want spoiling.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does Sasuke have screentime?  I suppose you could say that.  Does he really do anything?  Not a whole lot.  Does he speak, barely... just barely.  Its the only real disappointment that I have with this movie.  And its not because Sasuke doesn't do much persay, but the fact that he was such a big selling point in advertisement to end up doing so little in the movie.  

Even in the final confrontation, you see him fully transformed for what felt like a fraction of a second and then the screen sort of cuts away from him then back to show him turned back to normal as Naruto defeats the enemy with a suped up Rasengan.  And you see him transformed again briefly as he's flying off back to meet Orochimaru or whoever.

Are the action scenes worth watching? I would say definitely yes 







> I hope there is a lot of Sasuke scenes and not too much Naruto/Sakura/filler bitch/NaruSasu/SasuNaru in it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry not alot of Sasuke scenes, but plenty of Naruto getting  beat down and attempting to return the favor.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Wut?  For the new film?  If so, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you expect he is blond.


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 6, 2008)

So the filler boy who looks like a monkey is acutally a girl??
Wow I didn't see that coming or either that I just didnt read all the reviews!


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Aug 6, 2008)

Warning this the complete movie spoiler
Part 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's start from the beginning. The movie lasted from 9:35 to about 11:20, which makes it almost 2 hours long. It didn't feel long or boring though, which is a good thing. I'll say beforehand that - all in all - I liked it, thought I might be biased... XD;; But I do really think that they handled the characters fine, definitely better than in the other movies. As usual, some of them didn't make more than a "bonus appearance", but at least they made sense... Not like how Kakashi was used in the first Shippuuden movie..... (yes I disliked that part, though Kakashi vs the 3D soldiers made me laugh)

The first thing we see (note: I completely forgot about this part... I started the review with the soranin, then a long time later I remembered... Sorry Sasuke X?DDDD) is Sasuke sitting in a small cave behind a waterfall. The purpose of this scene is to make him look strong and cool, so he stands up (he's half naked, obviously) and goes towards the waterfall, he puts his head under the water (closeup of Sasuke's hair falling down with the flow; fanservice anyone? 8D) and makes a Chidori that flows down the waterfall and the river. ZOMGkewwwwllll *-* Lol. Whyyyy.
EDIT: Another thing that I forgot... When Sasuke appears the music playing in the background reminds of a western movie...... (you might undersand while I forgot it, lol) I remember the music playing another time too, later on, when Sasuke is around.. I'm tempted to buy the OST just to listen to that track and laugh X?DD

The first thing (my mind had censored the Sasuke part) The second thing we see are a few sci-fiesque 3D ships, kinda like spaceships on the water. I don't really love the 3D effect mixed with the rest of the animation, but this time it was a lot less disturbing than in the first Shippuuden movie (at least there was no Kakashi fighting agains- err did I already mention that? 8D). Flying ninjas came out of the spaceships and headed towards a village... Guess which? Yeah, Konoha! I don't know if you've happened to see the flying ninjas on the latest movie trailers, but anyway, they're flying with some kind of mechanical wings, not Dragonball-style (=just with their bodies).

Anyway, where was I? Oh yeah, the flying ninjas attack Konoha from the sky with bombs and destroy a few buildings. Many people are injured, some maybe die, but it's not clear because there's no blood around... I thought Japan wasn't afraid of scaring children with ommmmggggg blooooodd eeekkk evilll but oh well... Foreign broadcasters will be happy, they won't have to censor the scenes themselves

We see random known faces helping people, that is Chouji, Neji, Shikamaru and Kakashi. Neji does us the favor of explaining how the flying ninja fly, and Shikamaru is even so kind as to give them a name, that is "soranin" (I don't know if he just invented it or he knew that they come from the Sora no Kuni, aka Sky Country). Apparently they concentrate chakra on the mecha wings or something like that. Smart, isn't it? Tsunade explains that Konoha confronted and destroyed (well, supposedly) the Sky Country during the last Shinobi World War, but obviously they survived and now they're angry and want to get revenge against the Fire Country, zomg, can't you sense the depth of this plot???

Naruto is walking through the rubble, when he spots a middle-aged guy that turns out to be a doctor and treats the wound of an injured man. Naruto takes the man to the hospital, and there we meet Sakura and Hinata who are taking care of the wounded. A boy that basically has "I'm this movie's main original character" written all over his face suddenly enters from the window. He's looking for his sensei but he faints. Guess who his sensei was? Yeah, that man from the rubble, Shinnou.

Apparently the boy has come all the way from his village to inform Konoha that they'd been attacked, and he was looking for the sensei to help cure the people who ended up injured. A special 3 people team is formed and sent to help the village. Since they're supposed to help cure the inhabitants, the team is composed of Naruto, Sakura and Hinata (plus Shinnou and the boy, Amaru). For a moment I thought "UGH I can sense the NaruHina fanservice..." but in fact there was almost nothing of it, luckily. On the other hand, there was lots of NaruSaku fanservice (well, Saku->Naru actually!), which kinda made me happy (Sorry, but if I have to choose a [het] pairing, I'm all for NaruSaku ;p)

The team travels on small rowing boats down a river, because the forest is full of eerie beasts and poisonous animals. Suddenly a soranin appears above them, so they hide by the riverside. The boat with Naruto and Amaru is too far from it, thus Naruto throws both of them in the water not be spotted. When the soranin goes away Naruto resurfaces, but Amaru gets caught in the weeds while he's trying to retrieve his precious scalpel (which was obviously a present by his beloved sensei. Did I mention that he's Shinnou's apprentice?). Naruto saves him, and when he does he finds out something: Amaru has boobs! 8D Amaru quickly zips up his vest (no he wasn't naked, but you could see the shape of his errr her boobs under the shirt). Naruto blushes and then faints because a poisonous piranha-like fish had bitten him...

When Naruto wakes up he's still blushing, also because Amaru is sucking the blood out of the wound, which is very high on his thigh.... This scene is kind of disturbing, I mean, it reminded me of the last line from the end of Shippuuden's 1st movie (in short -> "Naruto, let's have babies!"). Are the movie writers still having fun with adolescentboy!Naruto? XD;;; Anyway, maybe I should take back what I said about Japan not wanting to scare children, LOL...

Thanks to Amaru's sucking medical ability, Naruto is safe and sound. They walk through the forest towards the village, and in the meanwhile Naruto tells Amaru that he noticed he's a she, plus he suggests that she might be in love with Shinnou. He obviously gets slapped hard in the face... (as always in the movies, Naruto is more of a comical relief than he is in the manga). They finally reach the village, but something unexpected is waiting for them...

Cliffhanger! Let's go back to Konoha for a moment... (Actually I think this part was way earlier, but I don't remember the exact point so yeah) After the attack, the soranin went back to their base because they didn't have enough chakra to keep on flying around, so another special team was sent to look for the location of said base. We see Sai approaching the ships on one of his ink birds, apparently to catch their attention according to some plan Shikamaru thought. Shikamaru and Kakashi are waiting on the shore, hidden behind some rocks. Sai has no problems dodging and taking out all of the soranin that attack him, which is a bit errr weird? I mean, ok, they only sent a small squad against him, but still, if he alone was able to do that, how come Konoha was so overwhelmed by the same ninjas just a moment earlier?? But anyway, we'll ignore this (and all the similar things that'll happen from now on, lol).


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Aug 6, 2008)

Warning this the complete movie spoiler
Part 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Before going back to Naruto & co... I have the feeling this part was way earlier too, but anyway... XD;;; We see Sasuke in Orochimaru's lair. Orochimaru is sitting in his bed, evidently ill, and Kabuto is standing beside it. Kabuto tells Sasuke that the soranin are attacking Konoha, and he obviously answers that he doesn't care. Orochimaru orders him to go and get a man who will able to help him perfect his reincarnation jutsu. Guess who the man is, lol...

Back to Naruto's team. When they reach the village they find out that it's been burnt down and the inhabitants are nowhere to be seen. Amaru starts to cry and runs around, looking for the people. She inadvertently tramples on a trap and a bunch of kunai flies towards her, but Shinnou steps in and protects her. He falls down, his body pierced by kunai here and there. Sakura, Naruto and Hinata run to the scene, but it's too late and Shinnou dies.
...Actually... Basically, you see Sakura and Hinata going there right after Shinnou has been pierced, but they only start to treat him after Amaru has yelled for a while "no please don't leave me" blabla... Why? I mean, aren't they supposed to run to him and start curing him right away??? They were like, standing there while he was bleeding and dying... XD;; That was a bit weird, but anyway... (I think the people sitting around me thought that weird too, because I heard some mumbled comments here and there, lol)

Amaru is very sad for the death of her sensei, but they have to keep on looking for the villagers (they find no corpses, so they assume they are alive somewhere, maybe hidden). In the meanwhile, Sasuke is in the area too, slashing random snakes in the forest (he really is too mean to animals ). I wonder how he knew that Shinnou was there, but oh well...

I don't exactly remember how they ended up separated, but at one point Hinata is gone and Naruto & Sakura finds themselves in front of an evil monster/spirit thing which claims to be a creature that feeds on the darkness coming from human souls, and has basically taken over Amaru... Obviously, they have to fight her/it. It's kinda like a big tentacled worm or something like that. They sure like tentacles in the movies... (But Kishimoto likes them as well, after all)

Sakura is taken out right away (did you have doubts?), so Naruto is left to fight alone. The creature grabs him and senses that he has a huge dark power hidden inside of him, thus he taunts him and tries to make him use it, mentioning that he's not able to save anyone without using it, that he couldn't even save Sasuke etc etc (yeah these creatures always seem to be able to read people's minds, lol, it's useful...). Naruto is having a hard time, and I bet at least half of the people in the room thought: "Will Sasuke jump out of the bushes and save his ass?". I also feared that for a moment (it would've been too clich?, I wouldn't like that ), but this was not the case...

Since they just HAVE to show off the Kyuubi every single time, the creature manages to force Naruto to transform not only into usual Kyuubi, but even into the 4-tailed one... He fights for a while, ya know, just to show how cool he is when animated by the movie team, then he reverts to normal because of a protective seal which was given to him by Jiraiya (via Sakura). This part is a bit, errr, unlikely, because even if Naruto were able to go back to normal only by having that in his pocket, he should at least be very very tired, not to mention wounded or about to faint, but he was none of that...

Talking to Amaru, he manages to convince her to ignore the darkness in her own heart, and the creature vanishes. Sakura is fine, she wakes up [in Naruto's arms] and punches him in the face because she's embarassed that he was looking at her. I told you that this movie is full of Saku->Naru moments! Anyway, they decide to part ways. Sakura will go to Konoha to ask for support, and Naruto will go to look for the villagers (and Hinata). Amaru was supposed to go with Sakura but since she's the main OC she stays with Naruto because she wants to help him.

They reach some old ruins (something Shinnou talked about) and enter them. While Sakura is going away she turns around and sees the ruins take off and fly away. Yeah... It kinda reminded me of the last Indiana Jones movie, lol. Anyway, in the meanwhile, in a room deep inside the flying structure, surprise! A safe & sound Shinnou is mumbling evilly about conquering the world thanks to the power of the darkness or something like that. WTF, you might think, but indeed, if Orochimaru said that he knew something about resurrection etc, it makes sense that he wasn't that good of a character XD; Anyway, although his death looked too hasty, I personally didn't find it so obvious that he would turn out to be the movie's bad guy.

Naruto and Amaru reach the room. Amaru is happy that his sensei is alive. She runs to him and hugs him, but Naruto senses that something is not right... Shinnou doesn't even pretend to be good, he just makes fun of them (especially Amaru) for trusting him. He throws Amaru on the ground and starts to act like a real villain, that is explaining he's been researching on the power of darkness for about 15 years and that he's finally found in Konoha the only thing that he was missing to complete his work, that is a secret scroll with a reincarnation jutsu or something written on it. That's also how he escaped death: he basically deceived Sakura and Hinata's medical abilities and then regenerated his body.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Aug 6, 2008)

Warning this the complete movie spoiler
Part 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



At this point, I was scared. Scared of the happy ending x_x I could just picture SCM4 going back to his old good guy self and hugging Amaru and live happily ever after... But luckily, this wasn't the case! **v He looks astonished for a while, then Naruto attacks him again and finally his blows seems to hit him fine. But then he absorbs more power of the darkness from somewhere and goes back to his invincible self. Just then... Someone appeares.

Yes you guessed it, it's HINATA! ...No it isn't, it's Sasuke, obviously. He just enters the room and goes: "I've come to get you because Orochimaru wants you to help him with the reincarnation jutsu" (and Naruto goes: "Sasuke!? O_o;"). Shinnou just throws him the scroll and tells him that would be enough and if he really needs him he should come and get him. Sasuke does a Chidori Senbon to him and uuhmm he hits some spots or something inside his body that reverts him not only to normal, but to the body of an old rickety man (I don't know why, but many people in the room laughed when his hair became gray and fell...). Wow Sasuke, was your master Orochimaru or Kenshiro?? "I hit your vital points, you're already dead" kind of thing, lol.

But it's not over yet! SCM4, or well, what is left of him runs away (not literally "running", but anyway). Sasuke runs away too, and for a moment I thought "Oh my, tell me that Sasuke's appearance isn't over with this...". But luckily, this was not the case (maybe all these "not-cases" are what made the movie good to my eyes? Lol). Naruto tells Amaru to go look for the villagers wherever they are and runs after Sasuke.

Sasuke reaches the end of a corridor which leads into a large room with a big bloblike thing hanging in the middle, kept up by sticky strings. Somewhat like a cocoon. Naruto goes to stand beside him and puts a hand on his shoulder, (like it's the most normal thing in the world to do to a person who ran away and tried to kill you twice and you've been chasing for years, lol) and asks him uuuhm I think it was "what are you doing here?" or something like that. Sasuke is apathetic (like in the whole movie, actually, not to mention the manga, lol) and does/says nothing (well he's not in the position to speak in regard to hands on shoulders...).

Shinnou tells them that the cocoon has been absorbing dark chakra (which obviously comes from the hearts of the people who are angry because something bad has been done to them) and still is, and will become stronger and stronger and then they'll fuse together or something like that (sorry if I don't remember in details this wonderful plot, ya know, it's so complicated... *-*). Actually he was originally planning to make Amaru into the vessel for the creature, but you can't always have things like you want, after all.

He kind of fuses with the creature and starts to attack Naruto and Sasuke with his looong tentacle-like extendable hands (Shippuuden movies = tentacle play: is this becoming a clich??). Our boys cannot use chakra because the cocoon would just absorb it. "Shinnou" grabs both of them with his "hands" and tries to absorb their chakra. Naruto obviously yells: "You bastard, let SASUKE go!!". Yeah, it's fine if you choke me to death, but don't you DARE hurt Sasuke! If Sasuke were normal he'd just feel a jerk and commit suicide right away, but he's not, otherwise he wouldn't be doing what he's doing (in any point of the manga you're currently reading), sigh ;

Anyway, Sasuke mysteriously has an idea: spotlight on him! "You want my chakra? Ok, here it is", he transforms into CS1 and starts sending evil chakra to the Shinnou-cocoon. Naruto [even more mysteriously] understands Sasuke's plan, he transforms into (normal) Kyuubi and sends him a crapload of chakra. Yeah you guessed it, they want to overload him with chakra! Naruto manages to do Kagebunshin, he gets free and attacks him with a Rasengan. Sasuke also gets free, he transforms into CS2 for a moment and attacks him too (ya know, since they took the time to show off 4-tailed Kyuubi!Naruto, why not show us Sasuke's CS2 form too? *-*). Thanks god Naruto wasn't looking, or he would be disturbed to death by now, lol.

The creature doesn't really die, it just finishes asorbing Shinnou completely. Sasuke runs away and Naruto runs after him, while the tentacled hands are still trying to get them and are randomly grabbing soranin that were lurking around the place (maybe I didn't mention that Shinnou was an accomplice of the soranin, though IMO it was a bit weird how they connected the two things. They still totally looked like completely different stories..).


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Aug 6, 2008)

Warning this the complete movie spoiler
Part 4

*Spoiler*: __ 



But let's go back to the ground for a moment. Sai has taken off all of the soranin that were chasing him except for one. Shikamaru tells him to come back and he finishes the guy off himself. The fifth member of the team (Neji was also in it) has apparently completed his task... Said member is Shino. Thanks to his work, all of the huge ships collapse, eaten by the bugs. Now... Similarly to what I said earlier... If Shino's bugs alone were enough to destroy all of the ships, defeating the soranin once and for all, how could they possibly create such a mess in Konoha? I mean, when they attacked the village they looked invincible.... But anyway, we will overlook this...

Back to the spaceship flying ruins. Amaru has found the villagers inside of a cell. Of course, it's made so that it absorbs the chakra of who's inside. By the way, Hinata is in there as well. He tells Amaru to look for something that would turn the device off, and thanks to her beloved scalpel she manages to cut off the power and free the people. Yeah, it was quite a simple mechanism I guess...

They run outside and jump on a random flying lifeboat that was obviously docked right there, just for them *-* When Amaru is about to pull the lever that would make the lifeboat took off, Naruto appears. He orders Amaru to jump in the lifeboat, but she doesn't want to. And now, a very disturbing thing happens. Sasuke (that I guess had run there together with Naruto) grabs the girl and throws her in the lifeboat... Hinata yelps "Sasuke-kun!" and he comments with "Urusai [how annoying]" (which you might consider as addressed towards the whole situation, that is Amaru not wanting to leave the place too). I mean, he commented!! Sasuke, what happened to you? 8D

Naruto pulls the lever and the lifeboat starts flying down. But it's not over yet... Naruto has a Rasengan in his hand. He throws it towards the ledge were Sasuke was standing, so that it crumbles and Sasuke is forced to jump on the roof/wings of the lifeboat. He looks up at Naruto, who is smiling and saying something which we do not hear... (suspense *-*) Sasuke later jumps off the lifeboat and glides down using his CS2... Eerie...
At this point, I was scared. Scared of the happy ending x_x I could just picture SCM4 going back to his old good guy self and hugging Amaru and live happily ever after... But luckily, this wasn't the case! **v He looks astonished for a while, then Naruto attacks him again and finally his blows seems to hit him fine. But then he absorbs more power of the darkness from somewhere and goes back to his invincible self. Just then... Someone appeares.

Sasuke reaches the end of a corridor which leads into a large room with a big bloblike thing hanging in the middle, kept up by sticky strings. Somewhat like a cocoon. Naruto goes to stand beside him and puts a hand on his shoulder, (like it's the most normal thing in the world to do to a person who ran away and tried to kill you twice and you've been chasing for years, lol) and asks him uuuhm I think it was "what are you doing here?" or something like that. Sasuke is apathetic (like in the whole movie, actually, not to mention the manga, lol) and does/says nothing (well he's not in the position to speak in regard to hands on shoulders...).

Shinnou tells them that the cocoon has been absorbing dark chakra (which obviously comes from the hearts of the people who are angry because something bad has been done to them) and still is, and will become stronger and stronger and then they'll fuse together or something like that (sorry if I don't remember in details this wonderful plot, ya know, it's so complicated... *-*). Actually he was originally planning to make Amaru into the vessel for the creature, but you can't always have things like you want, after all.


Naruto is left on the ruins alone. He thinks about Jiraiya telling him that his greatest skill is his will not to give up (I was kind of moved every time they named Jiraiya, though that obviously isn't the movie's fault... *sobs*), so he gathers his strength, he does a few Kagebunshin and start destroying the ruins. When he's finished he falls down, because everything has fallen apart. Amaru sees him, she doesn't want him to die alone so she grabs a pair of soranin wings (that were right there for her, obviously, lol) and flies towards him, then she throws the wings away, he hugs him and they fall together... How romantic *-*
While they're falling, Naruto tells her that once Sasuke told him that he cannot understand the pain of someone who's lost everything because he was alone since the beginning. I don't really get why he told her that.. I guess maybe that was because she lost her sensei? Uuhhhh...

Will Naruto and Amaru die??? ....Yeah, sure. Surprise ending, or well, bonus appearance: Jiraiya pops out of nowhere with a big toad (that actually looks a bit like Gamakichi...) that swells up right on the spot where Naruto and Amaru were falling... It's also the place in which Shikamaru & co are. They comment saying that Naruto should've run away instead of destroying the whole ship/ruins. Naruto wakes up in Amaru's arms and Sakura is kind of jealous. The end. (I guess now that Naruto is an adolescent boy they will be pairing him up with random charas in every movie? I dunno, it looks to me like they're having lots of fun drawing that kind of stuff...)

...Wait, there's another side to the ending, of course! Where is Sasuke? We discover this when the credits are finished... XD He goes back to Orochimaru's lair and gives him the scroll. When he turns around and is about to leave the room, Orochimaru comments: "...Did anything good happen today, Sasuke-kun? You're giving me this feeling..." Bwahaha, kudos to Orochimaru! I kind of miss him... Y-Y

Anyway, Sasuke goes back to train in some other river. He thinks back to what happened and we finally find out what Naruto said to him after making him fall off the flying ruins. "I will definitely bring you back to Konoha" XD (I guess some people might have preferred the suspense, but I like this version too~)


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 6, 2008)

New Screenshots at Naruto-movie.com scroll to the bottom and click on Special Selection. Sorry if already posted.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 6, 2008)

_No Sakuhina?_

It's official: This movie sucks. 

NarutoOC is caaaaanon, baby


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Aug 7, 2008)

i cant  wait for  this movie >.<


----------



## ThePacster04 (Aug 7, 2008)

*points up*

Nice sig of the necklaces~  I got the Sasuke one ^_^


----------



## neshru (Aug 7, 2008)

Am I the only who hates the art direction on shippuuden movies?


----------



## Xgamer245 (Aug 7, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> New Screenshots at Naruto-movie.com scroll to the bottom and click on Special Selection. Sorry if already posted.



Saw the screenies---
I saw the last pic.
Looks like its going to end with a RASENGAN!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 7, 2008)

neshru said:


> Am I the only who hates the art direction on shippuuden movies?



reps for you
art direction on shippuuden movies sucks
i was just talking at how i hate the way they draw sauske

they change the character designation of the characters badly

they should copy the manga as team 11 do


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2008)

i like how they did sasuke, but they changed something in his face that made him loose a little of his character


i think that was the eyes


but its probably because we are used to see sasuke only with emotionless eyes or angry eyes, and in this movie they changed it a little


the cs2 sasuke looked really good


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 7, 2008)

his body was off model his clothes arent drawn that way in the manga

see opening 2 that is how he is supposed to look like


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> his body was off model his clothes arent drawn that way in the manga
> 
> see opening 2 that is how he is supposed to look like


do you think ?


i liked it like that >:3


he looked younger


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 7, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> do you think ?
> 
> 
> i liked it like that >:3
> ...



its not only sasuke but all the character they should follow the manga art

for me it looked like baaaaaaad art
sauske body in the cave looked like a filler art
he doesnt look badass at all


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice.  Now to wait 9 months.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 8, 2008)

o_o Looking at that opening I can't help but think how pretty Orochimaru looks.

Also, something must be wrong.. because I like the parts with Sai the most.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Aug 8, 2008)

i squee'd when i saw sasuke dipping his head in that waterfall...mmmmm so smexy 
i suppose he is drawn alittle weird, but it's ok, i kinda like it actually lol


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2008)

naruto goes at least kyubbi level 3,  i think i saw him going level 4 in the end of ep 70 this movie is going to be sick


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 8, 2008)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> i squee'd when i saw sasuke dipping his head in that waterfall...mmmmm so smexy
> i suppose he is drawn alittle weird, but it's ok, i kinda like it actually lol


same here



perhaps its because we want to see sasuke shippuuden in anime style so much, that anything that we get from him is fucking awesome


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2008)

neshru said:


> Am I the only who hates the art direction on shippuuden movies?


What is wrong with it? Is the art enough for you not to watch it. That trailer really made the movie look awesome.


----------



## Nuzents (Aug 11, 2008)

I think I saw about 3 different rasengans in the new OP for the movie.  I wonder if one of them is going to be the special rasengan that pwns the fillan.


----------



## Alice (Aug 11, 2008)

Rasengans, chidoris and some Oro footage?  Sounds like fun, imma in.


----------



## neshru (Aug 11, 2008)

MOE said:


> What is wrong with it? Is the art enough for you not to watch it. That trailer really made the movie look awesome.


It's not that the characters are badly drawn, I just don't like how they are drawn. The style is very different from the anime and I don't like it at all. But no, that wouldn't be enough to stop me from watching it. However, the most retarded setting ever seen in a naruto movie IS enough.
An ancient flying city? Give me a break.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey, its Naruto


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't wait for hte movie to come out >_>


----------



## root (Aug 11, 2008)

Flying evil ninja in powersuits, floating ancient city of doom, oh man I don't wanna see it. Just a load of fanservice tied to an unlikely and uninteresting story. But I know I'll watch it when it comes out anyway. sigh.

Here's hoping it's at least fun to look at, like the last one was.


----------



## red_rasengan (Aug 11, 2008)

its Miyazaki's Castle in the Sky + Ninjas + a bag of shit in a dumpster= Naruto 5 

i'm still going to watch it though....for sho


----------



## neshru (Aug 11, 2008)

you'll have to wait for the DVD to come out, so a year.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2008)

more like 9-10 months


----------



## Even (Aug 11, 2008)

April 09


----------



## FloriaN~ (Aug 11, 2008)

Did you watch it already Even? *envys*


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2008)

Even is back at home. He can't.  .. yet.


----------



## Even (Aug 12, 2008)

I was in Tokyo on August 2nd, but I didn't have time to see it... Had to catch a flight back home (Norway), and I'm staying here until October 5th... So I'm in the same situation as you guys, having to wait till April 09


----------



## FloriaN~ (Aug 12, 2008)

*points and laughs at Even*


----------



## Even (Aug 12, 2008)

watch it there kiddo, or I'll neg ya where the sun don't shine  j/k


----------



## YoYo (Aug 12, 2008)

jeg elsker deg Even du er en sexy bjorn


----------



## Robin (Aug 13, 2008)

Strange how I just realized that all anime fillers and movies are just plain fanservice


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 18, 2008)

new trailer:


----------



## Even (Aug 18, 2008)

any news on the movie soundtrack??? I feel like listening to some Shippuuden music again


----------



## Catterix (Aug 18, 2008)

Well it was released like 3 weeks ago nearly... Just no one's bought or found it anywhere...


----------



## Felix (Aug 18, 2008)

From the trailers of the movie, there is this fast paced music that sounds awesome and gives me a Part 1 vibe.

I would love to get my hands on the soundtrack


----------



## niko^ (Aug 18, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Well it was released like 3 weeks ago nearly... Just no one's bought or found it anywhere...



I have got 160kB of it  and that in three weeks.
There's some copies (Open)Napster too bad most are traders and haven't wanted to trade with me


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 18, 2008)

They have it at  too.


----------



## Even (Aug 18, 2008)

some dude put it up here: 
Case and point (my first bleach theory)
Downloading right now


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 18, 2008)

OMG THE MOVIE'S OST IS FUCKING EPIC 


that sounds like nightwish sometimes with violin and guittar pek


----------



## Even (Aug 18, 2008)

Listening to it right now... Really good so far  I love Shippuuden music


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 18, 2008)

yes me too! i love the shippuuden soundtrack, but this one of the second movie competes with that ALL THE WAY 


epic epic


----------



## Even (Aug 18, 2008)

this is epicness all the way


----------



## MS81 (Aug 18, 2008)

did the movie come out in theaters?


----------



## Even (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah, on August 2nd...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 18, 2008)

Even said:


> this is epicness all the way


yes 


now i will have epic OST to hear for a loooong time


----------



## aznxangel (Aug 18, 2008)

shippuden music = srsbsns .
i f. love it


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 18, 2008)

i fucking love all those guittar musics in the new OST, oh my


----------



## Even (Aug 18, 2008)

Now the movie can suck balls for all I care  the OST is awesome on it's own


----------



## Felix (Aug 18, 2008)

What are the chances of them using these tracks on the TV show?


----------



## Even (Aug 18, 2008)

pretty slim at best.... BUT I STILL HOPE!!!


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Aug 18, 2008)

Felix said:


> What are the chances of them using these tracks on the TV show?



One I recognize is track #5 which sounds like the music played at the reunion of Naruto and Sasuke in Shippuuden 51/52, only without the choir.
Maybe more of the songs will get (were?) used as well.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2008)

I cant wait for this


----------



## Euraj (Aug 18, 2008)

I was going to wait until all the movies came to the United States to watch them, but I might forget that crap.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 18, 2008)

Even said:


> Now the movie can suck balls for all I care  the OST is awesome on it's own


ahaha xD i thought the same thing 



Felix said:


> What are the chances of them using these tracks on the TV show?




i hope, i hope T_T


if they figure out how epic this OST is, they perhaps can make the next tv ost based on that one 


i can dream


----------



## April (Aug 19, 2008)

I really, *really* want to see this movie.


----------



## Gary (Aug 19, 2008)

Very interesting.........


----------



## insane111 (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone know if this is fake?
Link removed

I don't think a cam recording would be 2gb, and the whole website just looks like a scam. I'm not wasting $5 to find out


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 19, 2008)

insane111 said:


> Anyone know if this is fake?
> Download Link
> 
> I don't think a cam recording would be 2gb, and the whole website just looks like a scam. I'm not wasting $5 to find out



No way that movie will be 2gb, more like 600-700 MB if a recording is out. That's probably fake.


----------



## niko^ (Aug 19, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> No way that movie will be 2gb, more like 600-700 MB if a recording is out. That's probably fake.



Download Link

yes it's VERY real


----------



## Anki Rendan (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow....so Hinata did absolutely nothing? I feel so bad for Hinata fans. They get screwed over twice...nothing with Naruto and not even getting her own one on one fight. Is it just me or does Japan have a fetish for Hinata being a damsel in distress all of the time?


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 19, 2008)

niko^ said:


> Download Link
> 
> yes it's VERY real



Really? 1.09 GB, that's still too large. Whatever. I'm waiting for DB's release.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 19, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Wow....so Hinata did absolutely nothing? I feel so bad for Hinata fans. They get screwed over twice...nothing with Naruto and not even getting her own one on one fight. Is it just me or does Japan have a fetish for Hinata being a damsel in distress all of the time?




well this isn't a surprise...I didn't expect her to have a fight

she's there only for fanservice...


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 19, 2008)

hayguyz said:


> Thats a big understatement, this whole movie is fan service. But what gets me is why isn't Hinata being valued a part of that fanservice along with Suckura? This movie is basically about Naruto and Sasuke, but as such Hinata who is heavily paired with Naruto is taking a backseat to one of the most annoying female characters in anime in terms of love interest.
> 
> Seriously, thats fucked up, if their going to put Hinata in their, they should make her do what she was intended to do, attract NaruHina fans. Not waste her time doing shit.
> 
> ...




your hatered is strong I see....you actually expected her to do something more than "Naruto-kun" and faint?

I hate how Hinata is seen only as a love interest..I dont like her at all....but I guess her fans shouldn't pair her so much


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 19, 2008)

hayguyz said:


> Damn straight, fillers in part 1 have been giving her moments of courage and becoming somewhat of a mediator to Naruto, plus she fights. If the cannon can't make her an nessessity then at least filler can, which is what this movie basically is. Filler.
> 
> Hinata is the cloest thing to Naruto as a love interest than Sakura is. Thats for damn sure. How can you hate Hinata? She's the best female character ever.



were I said I hate her....I cant hate paper......I dont like this type of girls ok?

and the filliers dont matter..she can even marry Naruto in the filliers....is nothing


your logic is amaizing


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 20, 2008)

New Trailer at the end of this Week's Bleach Credit to Adel123456789 from MH:Source


----------



## laur10s (Aug 21, 2008)

hey guys, i found all these files that claim to be the movie, but i'm not if they're fake or not

Attack Rolls


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 21, 2008)

laur10s said:


> hey guys, i found all these files that claim to be the movie, but i'm not if they're fake or not
> 
> Attack Rolls



That must be fake, right? I'm tempted to download it even though I'm pretty sure it's fake but what if it has virus or something


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 22, 2008)

I found a summary from the viewpoint of a guy who was in the theater



[/SPOILER]http://www.komixjam.it/naruto-shippuuden-movie-ii-kizuna/


----------



## Shikashi (Aug 23, 2008)

Any idea when there'll be a RAW or when Dattebayo is gonna release it? I really wanna see it, animation and art will be awesome.


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Aug 24, 2008)

Looking forward to some Shino action.


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 1, 2008)

Still nothing? What the fuck, Dattebayo?!


----------



## Suzume (Sep 1, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> Still nothing? What the fuck, Dattebayo?!



Dattebayo isn't going to release anything until the DVD comes out.  You're going to be waiting for a while.  April I think.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 1, 2008)

And dont expect any more scenes in the episodes because that's over.


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice... well, gonna sleep till April then.


----------



## Nuzents (Sep 2, 2008)

i saw a red rasengan that was in the OP of the last ep, maybe that is the special rasengan this time, ohh and it looked like an Odoma Rasengan


----------



## Naruto292 (Sep 21, 2008)

Naruto Shitpooden Movie Suicide Bonds????


----------



## あいか (Sep 21, 2008)

@Naruto292: That's just fake garbage. The person responsible for that just got fired off DB. Read their post.


----------



## Even (Sep 21, 2008)

hahaha, DB outdid themselves this time. "We only allow quality trolls" ftw 
also, that movie looks pretty interesting too...


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 22, 2008)

Flying Ninja with wings = So Freaking Retarded!
Sasuke Fan service = So Freaking Pathetic
Naruto + Sasuke = Enemies Not Friends!

I bet there is something more important for Sasuke to do rather than appearing in the movie...Go find Itachi!

I'll just watch it for the action...Other than that it sucks big time!


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 22, 2008)

i want the movie TT


----------



## Even (Sep 22, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Flying Ninja with wings = So Freaking Retarded!
> Sasuke Fan service = So Freaking Pathetic
> Naruto + Sasuke = Enemies Not Friends!
> 
> ...



As far as Naruto is concerned, they're still friends


----------



## Vanity (Sep 23, 2008)

Have you guys seen what the DVD cover for it looks like?

If not you can see it here:

HERE


----------



## Camille (Sep 23, 2008)

^That is one seriously badass cover


----------



## Even (Sep 23, 2008)

that's the cover of the first Shippuuden movie


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 23, 2008)

Even said:


> that's the cover of the first Shippuuden movie


i got too excited TT


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 23, 2008)

Meh, movie was pretty poor in the first place; Naruto as a whole has been. This won't be worth it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 23, 2008)

i just want the movie for the sasuke scenes


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone own this?


----------



## Catterix (Sep 25, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Anyone own this?



Nope, but I believe its the animanga of the film. They had one for each of the Part 1 films... a bit weird...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 26, 2008)

I know what it is. I was just wondering if anyone had scans.


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i just want the movie for the sasuke scenes



Even those sucked, and you know what a big Sasuke fan I am.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 26, 2008)

Danzou said:


> Even those sucked, and you know what a big Sasuke fan I am.


oh rly? xD


----------



## Fay (Sep 27, 2008)

I want to see the Sasuke scenes aswell Jeannie!


----------



## silviasofia (Oct 13, 2008)

when is it going out?


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 13, 2008)

the sub I think by the end of april next year?


----------



## Asriel (Oct 13, 2008)

That's more/less accurate.


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 13, 2008)

I was in Japan this summer and the movie opened the day I left, just missed it .


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Oct 13, 2008)

For some reason, I'm looking forward to this movie out of all the other naruto movies!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 14, 2008)

only april D:~


----------



## Nicola (Oct 14, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> For some reason, I'm looking forward to this movie out of all the other naruto movies!



I know, same here


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> For some reason, I'm looking forward to this movie out of all the other naruto movies!



So am I, when I was in Japan they were promoting the hell out of it. There were posters everywhere and commercials on all the time.  I was actually wondering around in Aeon Mall in Nagoya when I first saw the trailer. It actually took me by surprise, at the time I had no idea another movie was coming out... Dammit I want to go back to Japan...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2008)

~still so much time to wait D:


----------



## MarkosSadren (Oct 17, 2008)

damn i cant wait for that movie to be online


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 3, 2008)

is there anywhere you can get the current trailer on naruto.com/j dowloaded? or can you only see it streamed?


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 3, 2008)

I read the script....

Well seeing it animated will make it seem better I hope.


----------



## sumita (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so Exited to watch the Naruto Shippuden 6th movie...


----------



## Catterix (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah! I mean, we have no idea what the story, setting or characters will be, but I bet it will be AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2008)

so what variation of rasengan naruto did in the movie?


----------



## Emily (Nov 7, 2008)

I want to see this already~ And they say I'm patient.

But hey! It's about seven weeks until my birthday... Then just two or three months more!


----------



## Cloudane (Dec 30, 2008)

Still no sign of any sub of this movie?

It's going to be difficult to fit into the anime timeline soon, it's nice to have things in order.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 30, 2008)

sub probably come out in april as usual


----------



## RayAllen (Jan 4, 2009)

Can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## niko^ (Feb 9, 2009)

22.04 is the date!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 9, 2009)

it should be + (naruto movie 6) not 5


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice Scans !


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 9, 2009)

Can't wait for this,
the storyline actually seems interesting.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 11, 2009)

Are these the covers?


----------



## Even (Feb 12, 2009)

maybe, maybe not... Those were the covers of some files that were sold when the movie was airing in theaters.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 12, 2009)

i know it hecka reminded me of that.


----------



## luap2000 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Naruto Shippudden Bonds DVD*

hey guys would you know when the movie will be released on DVD in japan, i know it should be soon.


----------



## niko^ (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's cover for limited edition (might not be final?)



and regular


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well i've seen the regular. I posted it in the cover thread but I am liking the limited edition, its cool.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2009)

omg it will be my birthday when its released here :B


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 12, 2009)

if you look closely on the limited edition it looks like theres blood on narutos teeth


----------



## happykid112399 (Mar 12, 2009)

im predicting another poorly done waste of time movie


----------



## Catterix (Mar 12, 2009)

I see no blood on Naruto's teeth.

And lol that the Regular cover looks around a million times better than the special edition one.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 12, 2009)

i didnt say it was i said it looks like it i dont know what it is here i boxed it:


----------



## Catterix (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, I'm guessing that's tongue, gums or inner mouth.


----------



## Xnr (Mar 12, 2009)

I am actually looking forward to this movie. If not for anything else the regular new Rasengan at the end . 

I also miss the Sasuke-Naruto team and their excellent teamwork. IMHO probably the most enjoyable pair of ninjas when fighting together. I am not sure if we are going to see any interaction between them or it will just be a stare contest for 2 minutes and then both of them decide to pwn the final villain.

If it is somewhat as seen in the preview, it would be quite . Running and stomping is way better than just talking . 

Plus the ST is awesome or at least the insert song .


----------



## Even (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure we'll have a release up when the movie is out


----------



## insane111 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> if you look closely on the limited edition it looks like theres blood on narutos teeth



probably is blood, you see it a couple times in the opening movie previews


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Mar 14, 2009)

This movie looks much more promising than the last Shippuden film, can't wait. I expect we'll see this subbed by early May.


----------



## crealk (Mar 14, 2009)

I really really look forward to this movie! 
I love Naruto movies. 
They give more knowledge to the Naruto-verse and the characters. Really nice!


----------



## Nightjumper (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't get it. This movie is getting released this april, this year?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2009)

^On DVD yes.  What's not to get?


----------



## Even (Mar 15, 2009)

@Nightjumper: The DVD is released here in Japan on April 22nd, and as fansubbers of Naruto, I guess that is all reasonable that we sub it as soon as it's out, don't you think?


----------



## calimike (Mar 15, 2009)

Will Taka or DB pick 2nd movie for subbed no jutsu?


----------



## Even (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd be surprised if we didn't


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2009)

And right now, they're more reliably and a better source than DB (who could potentially troll you into a comeback), I'm gonna rely on Taka.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 15, 2009)

Same, Taka all the way


----------



## BVB (Mar 15, 2009)

I will depen on the taka fansub. db will troll us


----------



## Nightjumper (Mar 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^On DVD yes.  What's not to get?



Well, the OP of this thread was posted over a year ago, that threw me off.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 15, 2009)

I hope DB will sub it for ol time sakes.


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 15, 2009)

Naruto movies tend to not be all that great. But I still really want to see them.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 15, 2009)

it takes so long to the movies to come out...TT


----------



## Cindy (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, the "Who will sub it?" question has entered my mind. Either way, I'll probably do what I always do and watch the raw first because I'm a horribly impatient person.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 24, 2009)

The scan dont work for me! D;
Sasuke in the newest movie too?? SWEEEET! pek


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't wait for this


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 24, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> it takes so long to the movies to come out...TT



That's what I was thinking too.  At least the wait is almost over.  I'm looking forward to this movie.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 25, 2009)

AiSakuraHana said:


> The scan dont work for me! D;
> Sasuke in the newest movie too?? SWEEEET! pek


he is in the new one too ?


----------



## Si Style (Mar 29, 2009)

Subs don't bother me, the strories are always out of context and predictable. It's the fight animations that I'll watch it for. 
Some big budget, movie animated 4 tail action is were the happiness will lie.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 29, 2009)

There was a commercial for the dvd with the newest episodes hopefully someone puts it online.


----------



## Mike3584 (Mar 29, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> Naruto movies tend to not be all that great. But I still really want to see them.


I've always been pretty entertained by the naruto movies. Anytime you can watch Naruto with topnotch animation and well choreographed fight scenes I'm down.


----------



## Even (Mar 30, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> There was a commercial for the dvd with the newest episodes hopefully someone puts it online.



the commercial is not that much, really... it just shows some small clips from the movie (nothing we haven't seen before) and the picture of Naruto and Sasuke along with some info about when the movie will be released.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 4, 2009)

No ripped leak yet?


----------



## Even (Apr 4, 2009)

Not out yet...

You won't be able to find it online till after it's been released, so come back in three weeks


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 4, 2009)

I might die in three weeks.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope this is good

but then I remembered it has Sasuke in it


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone know if Dattebayo subs the movies? I heard they don't sub filler episodes, or perhaps I've just read terrible misinformation all along...?


----------



## Even (Apr 6, 2009)

DB aren't subbing the Naruto TV-series anymore... When it comes to the movies, I don't know, since they said that they'd come with an answer to that later on... I guess they'll wait and see what ViZ will do...


----------



## ChokingHalos (Apr 6, 2009)

Sweetness. 

Pretty preview-


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 6, 2009)

^ lol, that appears to be the whole movie in a nutshell


----------



## Sage Chakra (Apr 7, 2009)

lol
Kn4 v.s a Ugly Snake


----------



## Glenn (Apr 7, 2009)

What's with the preview? It seemed like the whole movie, I don't have to see it now


----------



## Even (Apr 7, 2009)

movie actually looks pretty awesome


----------



## zantha (Apr 7, 2009)

i can't wait to see it. i liked the 4 ones before, but this one seems really good, and i dont like sasuke at all. so that has to say something.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 7, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> ^ lol, that appears to be the whole movie in a nutshell





NarutoPhreak said:


> What's with the preview? It seemed like the whole movie, I don't have to see it now



Basically.

The only reasons I have for watching the movie now are 1) Kyuubi Naruto v. Snake thing from hell and 2) Seeing Filler Tomboy Girl's boobs.

The end fight doesn't seem all that appealing to me, and the coolest thing about Sasuke is seeing him in action and sadly Sasuke seems to just stand around "looking pretty" for most of the movie. When are the movie people going to learn that if they have this beautiful animation they should use it on things that *look cool*, like fights and booby fanservice.

EDIT: Sorry if I'm being a downer, but anime tie-in movies are meant to be mindless fanservice, I expect to be served. Sasuke's presence alone doesn't do that for me. I'm just comparing what this movie could be to what it is, at the start we see Sasuke training and his lightning jutsu look beautifully animated, now imagine that but instead of doing alone he's doing it to an enemy who's strong enough to counter and fight back, so much more awesome then "I'm hot when wet" which is what the scene was. Again, sorry if I'm complaining to much, just need to voice my view point.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome preview


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mike3584 said:


> I've always been pretty entertained by the naruto movies. Anytime you can watch Naruto with topnotch animation and well choreographed fight scenes I'm down.


 This is pretty much the only reason why the movies are great. 90% of the episodes have average animation but you are guaranteed good animation and fight scenes in the movies.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Apr 7, 2009)

I forgot about this! I'm still gonna be battling my after-high from 420, so this'll be nice.


----------



## Sage (Apr 9, 2009)

*Naruto Shippūden 2: Bonds*

has this movie been subbed yet? I heard rumors that April would be the month when the movie comes out on DVD.

If anyone knows a site that has subbed this movie let me know, would appreciate it!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2009)

Movie comes out April 22nd I believe, it will be subbed by Taka a few days after that.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 16, 2009)

I don´t know if I am going to have the patience to wait another week for the translation.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2009)

The commercial that came on during the live stream was cool.


----------



## zantha (Apr 16, 2009)

one more week i cant wait.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 16, 2009)

Wooh not long


----------



## insane111 (Apr 16, 2009)

At least this will be here to lessen the impact of how shitty next weeks episode is going to be. Last year the DVD iso was up on Share on the first day, hope that happens again


----------



## zantha (Apr 16, 2009)

i think this one looks like the best film, i hope i dont get a little disapointed like with the 4 th one. i did like it, i just thought it would be i dont know more character involved a bit.


----------



## Elle (Apr 18, 2009)

Would be helpful if *OP was updated* with 'Bonds' DVD release info and info on translation dl locations _as they become available_, as well as release info for the 3rd movie, due end of August XD.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't understand, but it seems like the movie came abit sooner than we thought.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 19, 2009)

But, why did the movie come out so soon?


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 19, 2009)

^yeah I just noticed it here One of the numerous benefits of stardom.  ...its gotta be off the dvd, since no sense in a cam raw this late and the visual quality is pretty good.
Stores probably already have it even if they werent supposed to sell it yet, and maybe its available for rent or something.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 19, 2009)

What a dumb opening... Sasuke using Chidori while in a waterfall and not getting electrocuted?


----------



## Elle (Apr 19, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> What a dumb opening...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



may be dumb, but sure is quite lovely to watch 




sub won't be long now... pek


----------



## insane111 (Apr 19, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> But, why did the movie come out so soon?



It's not uncommon that stuff gets leaked like that about a week before its release.. Though I'm not sure why someone would take such a big risk over something like a Naruto movie  

Some stores get new stuff up to a week in advance, all it takes is 1 person that works there to steal it or accidently sell it too soon. It happens a lot in the US


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 19, 2009)

well seeing how it's out kinda early are we allowed to talk about it (as in the movie its self & stuff that happens in it) here yet ? just asking cuz i don't wanna have any of my posts deleted or get banned for any reason.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 19, 2009)

we'll probably get it the 27th.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 19, 2009)

MS81 said:


> we'll probably get it the 27th.



well i'm sitting here watching the raw now,so that's why i was asking.


----------



## jdbzkh (Apr 19, 2009)

Damn that KN4 fight vs w/e monter thing was sick as phuck


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2009)

I just realized this is released the same day as the TTGL movie, is there something about Wednesdays in Japan and DVD releases?  Like Tuesdays here in the US?



Tsahi said:


> What a dumb opening... Sasuke using Chidori while in a waterfall and not getting electrocuted?



In the Naruto world, it's Earth that is weak against lightning.


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 19, 2009)

huh i know were you can wacth the raw..can i tell you guys, or will i get ban?


----------



## NSAMA (Apr 19, 2009)

sorry...I didn´t realize that we have a Link


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2009)

soliduchiwa said:


> huh i know were you can wacth the raw..can i tell you guys, or will i get ban?



zomganime.com streamed has it.

And no you will not get banned, this isn't animesuki.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 19, 2009)

honestly I think that first shippuden movie was kinda better from this.... ehh if only there was more kn4 in the movie it would be better... 

Well the animation is better in this movie (I cna remember in shippuden1 movie the animation of those stone soldiers XDXD).... but the whole history is kinda empty...hard to describe  
*Spoiler*: __ 



(well in shippuden1 movie there was more fights of other characters [and that last scene Shion-naruto child makeing gag was funny ]..... while here see little sai action... maybe 1min of kn3 and 1min kn4... lots lots lots of naruto stuggling and talk... sasuke done little too..) 




Well maybe I had too strong exceptions in this movie  goes I have to see what you guys think


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 19, 2009)

watch the RAW here ^^
Oops, didn't see that coming, now did he?


----------



## TadloS (Apr 19, 2009)

Lol, I just know remembered that Shippuuden 2nd movie soon will be released. I hope that I will have my subs till friday.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 19, 2009)

dang i need to wait to watch the rest and it was just getting good. There's always a chance someone preordered it and got it today. Sometimes i would get DBZ games early when i preordered them in the past.


----------



## calimike (Apr 19, 2009)

Naruto Shippuden Movie 2: Bonds - RAW Stream is out! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto cannot move, he cannot do any handsigns, and has no jutsus available to him


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 19, 2009)

darn it megavideo and your policy oh well 15mins isnt that long.


----------



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmm. the movie isn't half bad....


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2009)

calimike said:


> Naruto Shippuden Movie 2: Bonds - RAW Stream is out!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, this is the only site that let me see it on my crappy ass computer..


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2009)

Has Naruto gotten good fights other than turning into KN4 and fighting a monster?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 19, 2009)

his fight with the villain was good.



ZiBi21 said:


> honestly I think that first shippuden movie was kinda better from this.... ehh if only there was more kn4 in the movie it would be better...
> 
> Well the animation is better in this movie (I cna remember in shippuden1 movie the animation of those stone soldiers XDXD).... but the whole history is kinda empty...hard to describe
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It all depends on your taste. If you like fights with other people than ya I believe Movie 1 is better in that area.


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 19, 2009)

Can't wait for the sub version!


----------



## luap2000 (Apr 19, 2009)

sub version needed just watched raw hmm not a bad movie


----------



## mayumi (Apr 19, 2009)

it actually wasn't that bad of a movie. also naruto was constantly surrounded by girls


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 19, 2009)

the first shippuuden movie was the only movie i actually watched more than once


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Apr 19, 2009)

Man i wanna watch this movie but i don't understand anything! I guess I'll just wait for the subs


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 19, 2009)

This was a very good movie!
Sasuke Western style Salon theme music was just hilarious!
The Castle in the Sky remind me of the American Movie _*Independance Day *_where the Space ship is hovering over the city waiting to blast people with its laser.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2009)

I didn't watch it yet. I want to wait until it comes in dub. But tell me, I've heard Naruto fought Sasuke in that movie, is that true?


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 19, 2009)

I found this movie to be quite watchable - better than some of the previous movies. Sure, it's fanservice, fridge logic, and formula - as usual - but somehow it sorta works for me this time.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 19, 2009)

*Ninjaneko I agree with, I enjoyed this one better than rest *


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 20, 2009)

This movie was badass!


----------



## Louchan (Apr 20, 2009)

It was pretty alright.
Amaru was surprisingly likeable.


Matrix XZ said:


> I didn't watch it yet. I want to wait until it comes in dub. But tell me, I've heard Naruto fought Sasuke in that movie, is that true?


No.
He fought together with Sasuke though.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I laughed at the end how naruto is nuking the fortress and everyone is just chillin on the beach watching him. Much better than previous movies, less cheesy plot and more fights.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2009)

wait the movie is already out?


----------



## blue berry (Apr 20, 2009)

Did I just spot a super saiyan in that movie


----------



## calimike (Apr 20, 2009)

Wolfxplorer said:


> Can't wait for the sub version!



Will [Taka] or DB pick Movie 2: Bonds for sub version? 



Animeblue said:


> *Ninjaneko I agree with, I enjoyed this one better than rest *



Yep, I hope Movie 3: "Will of Fire is still Burning" is better than Bonds.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 20, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> wait the movie is already out?



QFT! 

Link! Link!


----------



## Stiluz (Apr 20, 2009)

calimike said:


> Will [Taka] or DB pick Movie 2: Bonds for sub version?





Taka is already at the translation stage with it.


----------



## Kage (Apr 20, 2009)

i watched 15 min before deciding to wait for subs


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2009)

its kinda worth watching o.O


i might even watch it twice


----------



## Kage (Apr 20, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> its kinda worth watching o.O
> 
> 
> i might even watch it twice



...

this isn't making it easier to wait


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL ! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The moment Sasuke came the villain became a cripple .





*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto has two fights
Sasuke one
Sakura 1/2
Hinata none
Shino was just plain badass
Sai too
Shikamaru is just here for teh lulz
Kakashi is cameo


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 20, 2009)

*is there any subbed version now ?*


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 20, 2009)

nice Sakura


----------



## Elle (Apr 20, 2009)

kageneko said:


> ...
> 
> this isn't making it easier to wait



inorite?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 20, 2009)

*



			Yep, I hope Movie 3: "Will of Fire is still Burning" is better than Bonds.
		
Click to expand...

I hear you,I have high hopes for Movie 3: "Will of Fire is still Burning" since the plot seems interesting enough and also Team 11's director is directing the one*


----------



## zantha (Apr 20, 2009)

i just watched it, it was really good. i cant wait for the subs now. so i can really undrestand what was going on.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 20, 2009)

One of my favorite parts:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Pretty Shirtless Sasuke runs by
Random-nin: ?!
voice: _RASENGAN!_
*wall explodes on confused random-nin*
*Naruto runs by*
 Gotta love the rasengan's everywhere. Someone should count the number of times he uses it in this movie.... 





Animeblue said:


> *
> I hear you,I have high hopes for Movie 3: "Will of Fire is still Burning" since the plot seems interesting enough and also Team 11's director is directing the one*


Yeah, my hopes for the next movie have been raised somewhat. But I'm not getting my expectations too high or I'll almost certainly end up being disappointed.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2009)

That movie must've made Naruto awesome more than in the manga.

I do hope the next movie will give the supporting character good roles and no movie girl in it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 20, 2009)

This looks like another crap movie, is this worthwhile to watch?


----------



## neshru (Apr 20, 2009)

I gave a quick look to the raw. The first thing I noticed is that the CG they use in the Naruto movies is still ridiculously bad. They should have learnt their lesson with the stone army in the previous movie. The second thing I noticed is that the flying ninja attacking Konoha look just as retarded as I thought they would.
A good thing I noticed is that Sai looked like the strong ninja he's supposed to be, and not like the joke he is in the shippuuden fillers.
And the ST is just too good to be wasted on this movie. Have they ever used the movie tracks in the actual series? This would be the time to do it.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Apr 20, 2009)

I like how Sasuke accidentally forgot he had a Sharingan in this movie.  Seriously, movie team, I know chidori variants look cool, but come the fuck on.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 20, 2009)

I fucking LOVED this naruto movie, Now this is my naruto using bunshins the way it should be... 9/10.. Love it gonna rewatch the raw again.


----------



## JH24 (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, I had completely forgot about this movie. I hope it is a good one, I quite enjoyed the first Shippuuden movie. I'm tempted to watch the Raw but perhaps it's better if I wait.




Triste Morningstar said:


> I like how Sasuke accidentally forgot he had a Sharingan in this movie.  Seriously, movie team, I know chidori variants look cool, but come the fuck on.




That's indeed a bit strange, on the other hand, I do like the idea somewhat that Sasuke doesn't rely this time on his Sharingan.


----------



## Si Style (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok, did people pick up on why the enemy lost his power when Sasuke turned up? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you hear the word "Tenketsu" used.
Yeah, that's right, the dude ran out of chakra because Sasuke hit his Tenketsu with Chakra needles. Apparently you can do it without Byakugan so fuck you Neji.




At least we now know why Lee has starred in two films; his fights are cool to watch.
Naruto has had three cool movie fights and Gaara has had one - None of these fights were in this film.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was excited to see 4 tails in this film only to find he had about 30 frames of animation before he got beaten by a marble. Great.




Shallow, annoying, unimpressive and was in no way believable in comparison to the canon - I'll give the sub a chance but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 20, 2009)

^ believe me I understood the entire story and its none existent, but the progression is good, and thats all that matters, some characters disappeared mid way and there was no good explanation for it, Alot of appearances that make no sense either, but still its a good movie. IMO


----------



## Elle (Apr 20, 2009)

I keep checking back hoping for info on the sub dl and keep getting hit in the face with *SPOILERS*... not happy 

Please be polite to those of us who are waiting for the sub version and use spoilers for opinion/discussion.


----------



## LoT (Apr 20, 2009)

Does anyone know something about a "Shippu! Konoha Gakuen Den - Part 2" as a bonus feature on the DVD? The first part was actually a way better than the movie


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2009)

LoT said:


> Does anyone know something about a "Shippu! Konoha Gakuen Den - Part 2" as a bonus feature on the DVD? The first part was actually a way better than the movie



What you mean there is a "Shippu! Konoha Gakuen Den - Part 2"?


----------



## LoT (Apr 20, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> What you mean there is a "Shippu! Konoha Gakuen Den - Part 2"?



[YOUTUBE]baB4O0xFuH8[/YOUTUBE]
That was a small bonus feature on the DVD of the first Naruto Shippuuden Movie. A small mini movie based on the second or third Shippuuden ending.

In the end there is a cliffhanger so I am wondering if there is a sequal on this DVD.
But by seeing your sig you seem to know the "Konoha Gakuen Den" already ... I am just wondering.


----------



## calimike (Apr 20, 2009)

I see a lot of Naruto movie 2 characters plus Kyuubi are excellent design, animation and plot (it was better than TV, wasn't it?). fly attack konoha without warning  Remind me of Pearl Harbor incident, isn't it?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2009)

I hated that movie filler girl, she looks like a guy even more than Sakura.


----------



## Louchan (Apr 20, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> I hated that movie filler girl, she looks like a guy even more than Sakura.


I liked her.
I've always been a sucker for tomboys.
And she's the only anime girl I've ever heard refer to herself as _"ore"_.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2009)

Louchan said:


> I liked her.
> I've always been a sucker for tomboys.
> And she's the only anime girl I've ever heard refer to herself as _"ore"_.



You do have a point here, missy. 

That's quite rare indeed.


----------



## NSAMA (Apr 20, 2009)

LoT said:


> [YOUTUBE]baB4O0xFuH8[/YOUTUBE]
> That was a small bonus feature on the DVD of the first Naruto Shippuuden Movie. A small mini movie based on the second or third Shippuuden ending.
> 
> In the end there is a cliffhanger so I am wondering if there is a sequal on this DVD.
> But by seeing your sig you seem to know the "Konoha Gakuen Den" already ... I am just wondering.



 this?s first time I see this video..


----------



## LoT (Apr 20, 2009)

NSAMA said:


> this?s first time I see this video..



Enjoy it! 
Like I said, in my opinion it was much more worth to watch than the main-movie.


----------



## NSAMA (Apr 20, 2009)

LoT said:


> Enjoy it!
> Like I said, in my opinion it was much more worth to watch than the main-movie.



thanks! really good, +rep


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2009)

those parts are legit. It is the movie.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 20, 2009)

When that girl sucked the poison out of Naruto's leg,he was smiling and blushing


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 20, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> those parts are legit. It is the movie.


Great. reps for me I'm nearly done myself.

//HbS


----------



## Jio (Apr 20, 2009)

LoT said:


> [YOUTUBE]baB4O0xFuH8[/YOUTUBE]
> That was a small bonus feature on the DVD of the first Naruto Shippuuden Movie. A small mini movie based on the second or third Shippuuden ending.
> 
> In the end there is a cliffhanger so I am wondering if there is a sequal on this DVD.
> But by seeing your sig you seem to know the "Konoha Gakuen Den" already ... I am just wondering.



This is the first time I've seen this video. Better then the current anime.
Thanks for this. Reps.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2009)

its stream quality.


----------



## Cool Courtney (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't wait to see the sub verson when it comes out.   If it's out on a school day...I'm skipping school to watch it.


----------



## uchiha117 (Apr 20, 2009)

cant wait to watch it


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well since tomorrow the DVD is Officially out hopefully we get some good raws, or the day after.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 21, 2009)

the DVD is already out (not in stores but on the internet). Only a matter of time till its acquired.


----------



## Golden Devil (Apr 21, 2009)

that's not fair u can watch it in the cinema?!


----------



## insane111 (Apr 21, 2009)

FloriaN~ said:


> the DVD is already out (not in stores but on the internet). Only a matter of time till its acquired.



if you spot the DVD Iso on Share or something let us know I'd appreciate it 

I think you found it first last year, can't remember


----------



## osricpearl (Apr 21, 2009)

Sai was so amazing.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2009)

just watching the raw, this movie is the most ridiculous one out of the bunch.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 21, 2009)

Taxman said:


> just watching the raw, this movie is the most ridiculous one out of the bunch.


 
Aww. I was afraid of that.

The first _Naruto_ movie was OK but the rest are all really bad. 

Of course, I'll still watch it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 21, 2009)

Taxman said:


> just watching the raw, this movie is the most ridiculous one out of the bunch.



Naruto movies are always ridiculous. And it's incredible that the villain is always some long haired bearded guy.

Well,we had some Kyuubi action at least.


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 21, 2009)

Taxman said:


> just watching the raw, this movie is the most ridiculous one out of the bunch.



Now I really want to see It what new rasengan In this movie?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2009)

> Now I really want to see It what new rasengan In this movie?


none...but everything else...hahahahahaha


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 21, 2009)

Taxman said:


> none...but everything else...hahahahahaha



So what you are saying Is that this filler movie is even more terrible then the previous movies and It also lacks the *Insert Rainbow, Love, ect Rasengan*?


----------



## Ibb (Apr 21, 2009)

To quote myself from another thread;


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Ibb said:
			
		

> [rant]
> 
> The latest Shippuden movie is a pile of crap, and if you don't know this I can't help you.
> 
> ...






This could have been an okay movie if a little bit of effort was put into it. In the end this movie only exist because the creators wanted to make some extra money.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 21, 2009)

insane111 said:


> if you spot the DVD Iso on Share or something let us know I'd appreciate it
> 
> I think you found it first last year, can't remember


sure


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 21, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> Now I really want to see It what new rasengan In this movie?



I haven't watched the movie,but according to those preview pics,i think it's Rasen shuriken.


----------



## Hydde (Apr 21, 2009)

when this movie will be subbed?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2009)

/\ no idea



*Spoiler*: __ 



lol i loved when sasuke threw the girl


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 22, 2009)

Man Sasuke >>>> All in this movie


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was entertaining but not that great.  Worth watching though.  The overall animation was good, but most of the time the character designs seemed a little off.  But the fights were decent and Sasuke was great.  I probably won't even bother with a subbed version because the story doesn't seem interesting and the fights are the same subbed or not, and I understand enough Japanese to somewhat know what's said between Sasuke and Naruto. 

Best part of the movie:
Hinata:  "Sasuke-kun!?!!?!"
Sasuke:  "Shut up."

Also, it was cool seeing Sasuke do things that haven't been shown yet in the anime, like the chidori senbon.


----------



## vagnard (Apr 22, 2009)

Better than most movies except the first one. 

Sasuke was pure fanservice though. He barely was in the movie and practically did nothing except to break the defense of the villian. 

If they promote a movie around Sasuke and Naruto they should write a plot around it instead forcing Sasuke in a random plot. Because according to this logic Sasuke could appeared in any of the previous movies given even in terms of timeline they doesn't make sense. 

As a Naruto movie I give it 7/10

As an overall anime movie?... 3/10

Best part of the movie?. Sasuke throwing the filler movie girl into the flying ship. It was like "Get out of here, filler.... canon arrived". 

KN4 vs Snake was good too... but it seemed Naruto became KN4 too easily... and get out of that form even more easily.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 22, 2009)

whoops, guess that's not it


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2009)

Are you almost done downloading it?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2009)

No. he isnt


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Not fair, he should had been in.
> Stupid fillers.
> 
> about what is the story?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Some ninja from the Sky Village have been defeated during the last great ninja war are attacking Konoha. Kakashi, Sai and Shikamaru are sent to deal with them.

Meanwhile Orochimaru send Sasuke to find a Doctor ( Whom Naruto meet ) who might be able to furter improve Orochimaru's Soul Ritual Transfer.
Naruto try to find who is behind the attack of the sky ninja while Sasuke must find his target.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



wuaaauuu , sky village. Why do they always come up with those cheesy names?

If they do another one they better put suigetsu in it!
Are the fight scenes cool n good?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



A lot of Naruto ( a bit of KN4 ), a bit of Sasuke ( Some CS2 ), some Sai and Shino badassery. Very good animation


----------



## Elle (Apr 22, 2009)

insane111 said:


> I may have found the DVD iso, and a high quality RAW on Share. I'm downloading the AVI file right now to see the quality. I haven't been able to get any connections for the ISO though.
> 
> AVI RAW:
> File Name: %%005┃ 【映画】 難波金融伝 ミナミの帝王 42 V版 20 「 絆 - KIZUNA - 」.avi
> ...




Would you provide a link for the HQ .avi please?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 22, 2009)

Ningen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

*Spoiler*: __ 



The only time they ever spoke to each other was in a FILLER MOVIE 




//HbS


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 22, 2009)

insane111 said:


> I may have found the DVD iso, and a high quality RAW on Share. I'm downloading the AVI file right now to see the quality. I haven't been able to get any connections for the ISO though.
> 
> AVI RAW:
> File Name: %%005┃ 【映画】 難波金融伝 ミナミの帝王 42 V版 20 「 絆 - KIZUNA - 」.avi
> ...


That isn't even Naruto.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2009)

REPS TO IBB!
Definitely skipped a bullet! srsly I cant belive it was that bad!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2009)

FloriaN~ said:


> That isn't even Naruto.



that sucks.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 22, 2009)

FloriaN~ said:


> That isn't even Naruto.



haha yeah I noticed, I forgot to come back and edit my post. Jumped the gun there


----------



## FloriaN~ (Apr 22, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> that sucks.


yup. Just cause it says KIZUNA doesn't mean its the movie Kizuna, there are like 10.000 files tagged as Kizuna (common word) and the files he listed don't say Naruto anywhere on them.

[アニメ] [090422] NARUTO -ナルト- 劇場版 第05弾 疾風伝 「絆」     <<< would be an example of a proper file name.

Anyway off to bed. Still in Queue for the ISO (damn japanese people don't like sharing with me).


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2009)

oh i see. oh well.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone else notice that Naruto's jacket was destroyed by the Kyuubi chakra, but then was magically regenerated when he returned to normal?


----------



## vagnard (Apr 22, 2009)

Somebody knows if there is a worthy extra in the DVD?. Like Konoha Gakuen?.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 22, 2009)

vagnard said:


> Somebody knows if there is a worthy extra in the DVD?. Like Konoha Gakuen?.



there's still no DVD iso, or even a high quality raw anywhere to be found 

maybe tomorrow


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 23, 2009)

What are they saying during the Naruto part where he goes Kyuubi reps for translating the thing after Sakura gets knocked out till Naruto goes KN4.

That was also a very BAD ASS fight! 

All I caught was something about Naruto wanting to use his own power and the other dude wanting to see Naruto's Kyuubi power, then Sasuke gets mentioned and Naruto goes apeshit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 23, 2009)

Tleilaxu said:


> What are they saying during the Naruto part where he goes Kyuubi reps for translating the thing after Sakura gets knocked out till Naruto goes KN4.
> 
> That was also a very BAD ASS fight!
> 
> All I caught was something about Naruto wanting to use his own power and the other dude wanting to see Naruto's Kyuubi power, then Sasuke gets mentioned and Naruto goes apeshit.



Here is Naruto and the Snake dialogue when he's going Kyuubi :


*Spoiler*: __ 



Snake : You ... You're carrying a rather unique thing inside you.
Why don't you use that power ? That power you hide. That's a shame !

Naruto : No ! This power ... This power hurt Sakura-chan, Ero-Sennin, everyone.
Then I musn't use it !

Snake : We're looking for Evil powers ! And the darkness your heart possess ...

Naruto : I will save Amaru with my own power !

Snake : You won't be able to, and you know that better than anyone.

Naruto : What ?

Snake : The name is Sasuke ? The one you didn't use your dark powers on.

Snake : You can't save anyone !

Goes 3 Tails

Snake : Yeeesss ... Anger, more anger ...

Snake : You can't do anything.

Goes 4 Tails

Naruto : Ero-Sennin ... Yes. I must do this with my own power !


----------



## Bakatsu (Apr 23, 2009)

The movie was boring the only good thing was KN4. Naruto fight sucked, Sasuke was only here for fan service with or without him it would have been the same. One of the worst Naruto movie for me.


----------



## Anko-san (Apr 23, 2009)

Eh, it was bad like all Naruto movies, but Sasuke was there, tossing filler girls around and stuff, so it's better by default. 

I found kind of strange how Naruto talked to him like everything was normal... like, you know, Sasuke didn't try to kill him and his team the last time they met... he even leaned on his shoulder for a sec (lol teh yaoi). 

It was... kind of nostalgic, seeing them on the same side after so long... I liked it. 

There was definitely some filler girl x Naruto going on too. But doesn't that always happen on the movies?


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 23, 2009)

where is the sub version?


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 23, 2009)

Not out yet. Patience


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 23, 2009)

Theres not even an HQ RAW yet, let alone subs.


----------



## calimike (Apr 23, 2009)

Lol  They flood IRC and Contact Form. They want sub version  Poor [Taka] 
from Juugo's blood.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The animation was really good, but like in all the naruto movies, it?s too much focused on action. For once, Amaru the filler girl didn?t annoy me. She was different from the other filler girls we saw before in the previous movies, not a another arrogant and capricious princess... lool and like everytime there is something between Naruto and filler girl...


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 23, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Here is Naruto and the Snake dialogue when he's going Kyuubi :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I must spread the rape around before giving it to you again


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 23, 2009)

this movie WILL suck like every Naruto movie but it does have Sasuke in it so i may deign to give it a glimpse.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 24, 2009)

Sasuke Fucking Awsome 
Naruto gains another wifey 

any translation ask me


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

I want to watch this movie less and less now  is there anything there beside Sasuke and an orphan damsel in distress?


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 24, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> I want to watch this movie less and less now  is there anything there beside Sasuke and an orphan damsel in distress?



a Crazy old geezer.NarutoxHinata few seconds.Sasuke been like Sasuke in early times,Naruto gets bitch slap x 3.Kyubi.

thats it


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 24, 2009)

i cant wait for the sub


----------



## insane111 (Apr 24, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> i cant wait for the sub



If subbers can ever get their hands on a RAW 

After 4 days nobody in Japan has bothered putting up a quality RAW, or even the ISO. It might be a long wait.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 24, 2009)

Lol, if Taka doesn't sub this, then its clear that they steal from HS.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 24, 2009)

its small resolution and its not HQ.


----------



## Elle (Apr 24, 2009)

SS from Taka Subs - answer as to whether they'll be subbing Kizuna
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 24, 2009)

So, it is really good???I am downloading it right now...


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 24, 2009)

The fight scenes were good worth it to DL IMO


----------



## saprobe (Apr 24, 2009)

Elle said:


> SS from Taka Subs - answer as to whether they'll be subbing Kizuna
> *Spoiler*: __


 
Yay for Taka. I'll be happy to wait for a HQ Taka release.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll forever wait for [Taka], this isn't there only series now.


----------



## Kage (Apr 25, 2009)

honey1honey2hon said:


> The subbed is out this entry low quality



if this turns out to be the real deal...i'll kiss you! pek

estimated time: 4W 

oh well


----------



## Kage (Apr 25, 2009)

okay hon one post was enough 

kiss after confirmation


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 25, 2009)

i dont know if i should trust >.>


----------



## Kage (Apr 25, 2009)

eh what's the worst that could happen? i could be downloading a really dumb/weird movie or some really long porn but it's nothing i can't get rid of immediately 

as long as it doesn't have a virus or something.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 25, 2009)

It's not fake, DPAC is a real fansub group. No idea how good they are though. Either way I refuse to watch it in low quality


----------



## Kage (Apr 25, 2009)

meh i don't mind watching it low quality. i'm bored and curious enough


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 25, 2009)

*thats good .. waiting for animecrazy to finish *


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2009)

Waiting for animecrazy to actually translate, this is obviously a non-accurate translation.

I'm not gonna watch this.

So much errors.

translating 世話になったな、ナルトよ by "You've grown" 
I gotta admit, it takes a lot of balls to release this stuff.


----------



## JH24 (Apr 25, 2009)

kageneko said:


> if this turns out to be the real deal...i'll kiss you! pek
> 
> estimated time: 4W
> 
> oh well




Well, the link the poster (who now has disappeared) had posted you responded to works. I just downloaded it. It contains no viruses, at least my AVG virusscanner says so. I haven't watched it but I did check quickly at various points throughout the movie. It seems okay. 


As for the translation, I can't judge on that but I'll do think I'm going to watch the movie tonight when I get home.


----------



## calimike (Apr 25, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Waiting for animecrazy to actually translate, this is obviously a non-accurate translation.
> 
> I'm not gonna watch this.
> 
> ...



It seem subbed is little accurate. Wait for [Taka] subbed movie-no-jutsu is out


----------



## Jeaude (Apr 25, 2009)

I finished watching the sub. This could easily be the worst of all the movies. And I personally didn't consider any of them to be bad. Even if the sub isn't the greatest, it is just a terrible story filled with every Naruto cliche you can think of. Plus the whole Sasuke part was so obviously just a reason to put him in the movie. You could taken him out and no one would have noticed.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 25, 2009)

Just watched the subbed version and this movie blows so hard. The subs weren't that good either, lots of subbing mistakes from what I could understand and the grammar was pretty bad as well.


----------



## HikiHiki (Apr 25, 2009)

The DPAC sub is not really good... but I am afraid, the movie isn't either...
So I won't wait for new subs... it won't make the movie better I guess.
From what I saw in the trailers I thought that movie would be great but...I am disappointed... I expected far too much...



Jeaude said:


> Plus the whole Sasuke part was so obviously just a reason to put him in the movie. You could taken him out and no one would have noticed.


Yeah you are right! I think the reason for Sasuke to appear in the movie, is just to get fangirls watch that movie... 

Honestly... the moviemakers don't have any good ideas anymore I think...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 25, 2009)

> Honestly... the moviemakers don't have any good ideas anymore I think...


They never did.


----------



## clemy (Apr 25, 2009)

couldn't find it on megavideo. other online sites anyone? (veoh doesn't work for everybody, you know)


----------



## JH24 (Apr 25, 2009)

Is the movie that bad? *Sigh* I was just looking forward to watch it this evening, but I guess I don't have to expect much then.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Apr 25, 2009)

JH24 said:


> Is the movie that bad? *Sigh* I was just looking forward to watch it this evening, but I guess I don't have to expect much then.



Well, there's always people who love it or hate it. In the previous post, a lot of them loved it and willing to watch it the second time. As of now, which is 3 or 4 responded negatives. I won't fight back, it's their opinion.

It's up to you to decide if you want to watch it. As for me, I will wait for Taka fansub to finish subbing. Beside their quality will be great anyway. I skimmed through and I really like what I'm seeing, so maybe if you wait for me to watch it and then tell you if it's worth your time .

But like I said, it's up to you.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 25, 2009)

any sreeenshots of the movie?


----------



## JH24 (Apr 25, 2009)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> Well, there's always people who love it or hate it. In the previous post, a lot of them loved it and willing to watch it the second time. As of now, which is 3 or 4 responded negatives. I won't fight back, it's their opinion.
> 
> It's up to you to decide if you want to watch it. As for me, I will wait for Taka fansub to finish subbing. Beside their quality will be great anyway. I skimmed through and I really like what I'm seeing, so maybe if you wait for me to watch it and then tell you if it's worth your time .
> 
> But like I said, it's up to you.





I was originally intending to wait for Taka fansubs, but my curiosity is sometimes stronger than me. I'll probably end up watching the movie tonight. Even if I find it bad, the fight scenes alone might be worth it enough to watch the movie again in high quality. But I do hope I'll really like the movie though. For me personally, Shippuuden movie 1 was the best Naruto movie for me so far and hopefully this one won't disappoint.


Thanks for your offer and your very helpful advice.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Apr 25, 2009)

JH24 said:


> I was originally intending to wait for Taka fansubs, but my curiosity is sometimes stronger than me. I'll probably end up watching the movie tonight. Even if I find it bad, the fight scenes alone might be worth it enough to watch the movie again in high quality. But I do hope I'll really like the movie though. For me personally, Shippuuden movie 1 was the best Naruto movie for me so far and hopefully this one won't disappoint.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your offer and your very helpful advice.



Your welcome. Shippuuden movie 1 was my favorite one too.  I will wait for the sub for the second one. People in here who dislike it probably are

1. Manga readers
2. High expectations
3. Just plain hate it I guess

Don't let them discourage you. From what I saw, I don't see nothing wrong (unless you really don't like flying ninjas idea). Maybe expecting Sasuke to do so much more, I don't know. There are people I know that really liked it and saw it twice. For me, that makes really want to see it. I hope everything will be good for you.

I always there to help people.  Also, not sure if you noticed, but please support me in reviewing anime (check the signature for more details). I am planning to review Naruto movies soon. Thank you.


----------



## Jaga (Apr 25, 2009)

Yoooo.... this movie is out with English subs!!! Quality is a bit eh... but sub is sub
*Link*


----------



## TadloS (Apr 25, 2009)

Pretty good movie.  Loved action in this movie. But plot kinda dull. 

I'd give about 7-8/10

So far Shippuuden movie> Naruto movie 1> Shippuuden movie 2> Naruto movie 2> Naruto movie 3


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2009)

so these subs arent good?


----------



## CHEH (Apr 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



After watching the sub, it was not that bad. At least I got to see Hinata in a movie for a short while. Amaru and Naruto sure formed a "CLOSE relationship" rather quick huh?(she practically had him buried in her boobs) Shino was STILL awesome and i liked the soundtrack a  lot


 ~_~


----------



## Ninja Genius (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow that movies was fantastic, my favorite Naruto movie so far.  I read the critics responses and took it in, even during the movie I tried to say "oh this is what they meant" but the criticizing wasn't true for me.  I thought everything worked out great.

First I thought it was just a bunch of random things but they all fit together.  The fights were very well organized and not just bunched in just to have fights like, the lee, sakura naruto fight from a previous movie.  Watching Sai fight..no their plan as a whole to prevent the Sky ninja's from regrouping and reattacking was cool.  Sai was on top form, Shikimaru's plan was great as usual and Shino's involvement sealed the deal.  I preferred the way that was setup instead of "okay, Shino fights a random "boss" ninja, now it's Sai's turn, now it's kakashi's turn and now they all get inspired at the same!! go team Konoha!" crap.  

Sasuke involvement did at first seem like a stupid afterthought until him being there pulled out the coolness in Naruto.  What Naruto did at the end with Sasuke was totally unexpected and I thought "awwww."  I don't know this movie potrayed the lingering bond between Naruto and Sasuke in a much better way the I've seen in the manga so far.  Also at the end when Naruto finishes things up, I thought "wow! Naruto really is a hero!" instead of my usual "wow naruto is a dumb dork that somehow always get lucky."

I recommend viewing this movie big time and form your own opinion despite how popular trend whoring is on the web.  

Thanks for the subs DPAC!


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I liked it more than the other movies.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 25, 2009)

> Atleast Naruto used one handed rasengan in the fight, 2wice which i found cool,but still the movie had very bad progression, and this time there wasnt the usual trio of mini boss battles .


Thats how I felt.


----------



## JusDaMan (Apr 25, 2009)

I liked this movie. Saw the parallel between the final fight and I think Clash 10,000,000,000 Powerful Warriors, Its a formula used quite often but it worked. too bad they didn't include a back story for reibi.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 25, 2009)

Just finished watching it.
It was pretty good, I might say. Most definetly better than the other ones I watched. Some parts really had me go 'meh' or '', but i think that was because I was a little too observant. I really liked this one, especially the ending. I may just watch this again later, there was some parts I really liked.

What I did like:

 Sai's voice. I never watched the anime to the point where Sai came in so his voice was a mystery.
 Sai vs Air guys. I really liked this, I found Sai pretty manly lmao.
 Gender Confusion. Funny, I love when its something like this.
 Shino, freaking badass.
 Shikamaru's attack. Woah.

What I didn't like was how Sasuke was there, then he'd disappear for about 20 min. I mean, I expected him to be there and all, but that was weird lmao. His shirt also bugged me. Wtf, he is like Ron from Kim Possible, only he can't keep his shirt on whenever he attacks. Is it for fanservice or something? I really wasn't feeling this....though i know someone who will 

I also didn't like how Hinata was just, like, there. I mean, she's there in the beginning, did stuff, and then got kidnapped. I thought she was gonna do something really helpful. Sakura getting raped also didn't help much either, I mean, really. She is strong and she got done away with so quickly. There could have been more to this.

Naruto and Amaru's friendship was kind of rushed, but I liked it. My favorite part was how Jman saved them at the end. Naruto made it seem like he died, so when he came i couldn't help but be happy.

All in all, great movie. It put me in a good mood <3


----------



## zantha (Apr 25, 2009)

i just watched it again with subs. i was alot better now i undersatnd it better, but i was just wondering what dose sakura say at the end. i never got that bit.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 25, 2009)

zantha said:


> i just watched it again with subs. i was alot better now i undersatnd it better, but i was just wondering what dose sakura say at the end. i never got that bit.



It looked like, to me, that she said "Naruto you idiot !", though I may be wrong of course.


----------



## Seany (Apr 25, 2009)

It wasn't a bad movie, it was actually pretty enjoyable. It had better animation and characters then the last piece of shit movie, and it wasn't as cheesy as 3. I'd say it was on par with movie 2, and just under 1. So it was one of the better movies. 

The villain was fucking stupid though, and how the hell did Naruto beat him just because he was super determined? he was being completely stomped beforehand. 
The best part about this movie was the interaction between Sauce and Naruto.


----------



## Kage (Apr 25, 2009)

Seany said:


> The villain was fucking stupid though, and how the hell did Naruto beat him just because he was super determined? he was being completely stomped beforehand.
> *The best part about this movie was the interaction between Sauce and Naruto*.


i didn't understand that either 

agreed 

sasuke was so nonchalant but obviously worried about him during some scenes. he even managed to get annoyed by naruto's over exuberance just like old times 

and lol naruto acted like things between them were more or less normal.


----------



## Seany (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeahhh they did seem a little out of character to be honest, but that's ok, it was still nice to watch


----------



## Elle (Apr 25, 2009)

Just finished watching the movie and really liked it . 

 Thought the story was ok - not exactly Shakespeare LOL but could follow it and had no major expectations, therefore no major complaints XD. The animation was (mostly) beautiful of the characters and of course very much enjoyed watching Naruto and Sasuke working together to battle the bad guy.   Typical very hot blooded and ferocious Naruto and very calm and 'cold as ice' Sasuke .

Have to say there are quite a few gorgeous Sasuke moments and the scene where Sai is flying and his hair is blowing freely is quite the eye candy as well . Also must mention that Orochimaru looked pretty damn good (as horrible and disgusting as he is) as well. But I've always liked the character design and am always happy to see him drawn more bishie than creepy XD.

Looking forward to an HQ Taka subbed version but this one was just fine (link in KN's sig).  

Question though: Never saw the scene from the trailer where Naruto and Sasuke are running in the fog towards each other and the pass each other...


----------



## Kage (Apr 25, 2009)

Seany said:


> Yeahhh they did seem a little out of character to be honest, but that's ok, it was still nice to watch



just a bit but their relationship is a complicated one anyway


----------



## slickcat (Apr 25, 2009)

The subs are inaccurate and have some improper grammer and spelling errors BUT its lets you get the gist of the entire movie and quite well , So its okay.  I would give props to the subbers, since they put it out regardless.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 25, 2009)

I think they only did that scene in the trailer to make the movie look better than it was. They told the truth about the working together part though.


I lol'd at the part where Naruto was yelling at Shinnou and Sasuke's face actually showed annoyance. I liked that <3


----------



## Seany (Apr 25, 2009)

Elle said:


> Question though: Never saw the scene from the trailer where Naruto and Sasuke are running in the fog towards each other and the pass each other...



That was just used to sort of promote the movie. It was only a teaser.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 25, 2009)

They did that with the 4th movie too, the coolest looking part in the trailer never appeared.

I'm talking about 0:18-0:24 in this trailer:


----------



## Elle (Apr 25, 2009)

Seany said:


> That was just used to sort of promote the movie. It was only a teaser.



Pretty much figured that ~ but what a cheat... lol.  That was the main promo for the movie .  

For the most part enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Apr 25, 2009)

It was pretty cool at the start but then suddenly the plot starts going all over the place, leaving the viewer with some huge questions. In fact you could call most of it plotholes. We're never really told in any satisfactory way the motivations for many of the things that happen in the movie, except for that girl's ambition to be a great student.

As for the action scenes, I would have preferred some duels between shinobi, and not some monster thing with lots of hands and Naruto screaming stuff with rasengan variations.

When it started, it felt appropriatly epic, but then as soon as the big plot twist is introduced about halfway, in my opinion the story bogs down and becomes a bit of a grind to have to watch and sit through.


----------



## uchia2000 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dattebayo subbed it!!!


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 25, 2009)

uchia2000 beat me to it, but yeah Dattebayo subbed it!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2009)

hows the quality LQ? the only good raw i found was yesterday's too bad it's small resolution. oh well better than lq's


----------



## Kage (Apr 25, 2009)

uchia2000 said:


> Dattebayo subbed it!!!



sure it's not a troll?


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 25, 2009)

Just finished it. And with that here are some
*Spoiler*: _Random thoughts from watching the movie._ 




Oh, this is going to be painful, isn?t it?
Naruto, Sakura, and Hinata sounds like a good team. Let?s see what the ladies do.
Sai did something cool?
Oh no, filler kid?s drowning! If only she had some sort of cutting utensil she could use. Wait?
Oh goody, a tragic past. Never heard one of those
Reibi? The fuck? 
When you?re half-an-hour into the movie, and Sai?s been the most badass part, you know you?re in trouble.
That?s no moon ruins, that?s a plot device
Shino fucked up their shit 
Power fueled by hate that dissipates with love? Ah, the subtlety of a brick, this movie has.
So Naruto has to have a symbolic fight that involves getting his ass kicked for five minutes, but Sasuke can just come in and kick ass. That?s definitely reasonable. >_>
 Hinata got captured? 
 Sasuke just threw filler girl 



With all that said, I enjoyed it. This has to be the first time I've seen a major movie character who's actually likable. I loved ending. It's a Naruto movie so it has its flaws, but it's good, maybe even great, by those standards. A marked a improvement from the fourth movie which I just stopped bothering with about ten minutes in. I'd probably put this right up there with the first movie.


----------



## Elle (Apr 26, 2009)

uchia2000 said:


> Dattebayo subbed it!!!



 **


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Apr 26, 2009)

Good news with the sub. Although I will just wait for Taka (Yeah I said it). Anyway, I am busy with college so hopefully, they get it done.

I hope everyone enjoy!


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 26, 2009)

Just finished watching it and..


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was suprised there was no Sasuke and Sakura interaction




but hey i liked the movie, some parts i did just wanna skip throught tho


----------



## Kage (Apr 26, 2009)

Psysalis said:


> Just finished watching it and..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



were you really?


----------



## uchia2000 (Apr 26, 2009)

I just finished watching the movie and I loved it. I miss having Dattebayo sub Naruto stuff.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 26, 2009)

is the fight ended with Various Rasengan?


----------



## Brotha Ajax (Apr 26, 2009)

Hells yeah. Props on the DL link.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 26, 2009)

kageneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> were you really?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well i mean hell Hinata got to see him lol, thought there was gonna be another team 7 reunion


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 26, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> is the fight ended with Various Rasengan?



Various Chidori  !


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 26, 2009)

Psysalis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well i mean hell Hinata got to see him lol, thought there was gonna be another team 7 reunion



*Spoiler*: __ 



It was the only time in entire "Naruto" (both manga and anime) when she actually looked at him and said something




//HbS


----------



## insane111 (Apr 26, 2009)

Someone in DB bought their own copy of the DVD, so if you're still looking for a quality RAW or an iso it's not out there yet.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 26, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Someone in DB bought their own copy of the DVD, so if you're still looking for a quality RAW or an iso it's not out there yet.



lol. there's DVDisos out if you knew where to look. Have been from release day. *hint*


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, it says low quality but really it's perfect quality just not HD.

vote


----------



## insane111 (Apr 26, 2009)

niko^ said:


> *hint*



oh thanks, never knew about this  I'm still living in last year

Is share/pd/winny all pretty much dead?


----------



## niko^ (Apr 26, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Is share/pd/winny all pretty much dead?



No..........


----------



## insane111 (Apr 26, 2009)

maybe that was a bad choice of words, I know they're not *dead*

I just mean are they used less in comparison


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 26, 2009)

the movie was weakkkkkkkk. so bad.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 26, 2009)

Has someone payed attention for this?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Reibi! Zero tails! What the fuck are they thinking!?


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 26, 2009)

Knew DB was gonna do it..if it weren't for you meddling kids only I didn't have to leave town. Guess now we really get to compare a DB vs Taka release. I just hope their 720 or 1080p will fit on my dvd. DBs is nice and CD sized.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Apr 26, 2009)

Here you go.

Vol 2 Chp 8


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 26, 2009)

Shippuuden Movie 2 is the worst Naruto flick yet; some of the set pieces are kind of thrilling, though.

Question:  Regular folks aren't able to generate chakra, right?  If so, whole sections of the third act make zero fucking sense.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 26, 2009)

I was expecting better animation than this.  

Ohhhhh wellllll.


----------



## soulman (Apr 26, 2009)

DAMN! In my opinion I think this was the best naruto movie by far! The story was preety decent and there was a perfect balance betweet the action. The only thing that was a little wierd was Sasuke being in it. I couldn't shake the feeling that he was there only for the fans. But still! I liked it. The ending was awfully familiar too  It reminded me of DBZ movie 6 I think when Vegeta and Goku beat the Big Getee  star (Cooler) by putting out a lot of energie.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 26, 2009)

soulman said:


> DAMN! In my opinion I think this was the best naruto movie by far! The story was preety decent and there was a perfect balance betweet the action. The only thing that was a little wierd was Sasuke being in it. I couldn't shake the feeling that he was there only for the fans. But still! I liked it. The ending was awfully familiar too  It reminded me of DBZ movie 6 I think when Vegeta and Goku beat the Big Getee  star (Cooler) by putting out a lot of energie.



DBZ Movie 6 also invlved Vegeta's first movie appearance since fans had been clamoring for him since movies 3 and 4. This is also Sasuke's first appearance on the silver Screen since movie 1


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Apr 26, 2009)

This film is terrible. Usually the good fight scenes are reason enough to watch the naruto films but there is really only one good fight scene.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 26, 2009)

The movie was really nice, the story was kinda cool, no deep but cool enough.
Sasuke was badass, talking shit to the villain.
Naruto being well,... Naruto ...
Some Hinata
Shino and Sai were just plain badass.
Shikamaru being funny !


----------



## Uli (Apr 26, 2009)

Link  has the streaming version. And download via veoh player.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Apr 26, 2009)

Overall it was a good movie, Sasuke was a good treat to have too. Shino stole the show though. Prolly the best Naruto movie out of the 5 to date.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 26, 2009)

Eh, it was average. The story was really rushed though. For the first half of the movie, It felt like Pearl Harbor and toward the end, they really just copied Dragon Ball Z: Revenge of Cooler where Sasuke and Naruto get tied up and beat the bad guy buy overloading him with some power. BTW, when/how did Hinata freagin get caught, did she just wander into the cell herself? rofl. Only thing that's saving this movie was the fight scenes.


----------



## ILikeToast (Apr 26, 2009)

damn... I was disappointed. Final fight lasted almost the entire 2nd half of the film!

It was cool to see Sasuke and Naruto fight together again though!

But the story cudve been much better. 

And was it just me? or were the power levels messed up something shocking? Shino took down a fleet of 8 ships and hundreds of people with bugs alone? and how did the bugs cause massive explosions? Or _slice _a ship clean in half?

And Hinata was just raped in terms of respect and usefulness... she was treated like a freaking villager for the whole thing! I mean c'mon! She's still a ninja! And Sakura was left out of it for the 2nd half entirely! lol Wonder what she done to kill time...

And how did Naruto beat back the old guy with emotions alone? Its usually emotions that trigure some power of some sort - but this time it was emotions that made him 20x more powerful... wat?

Yeah - 4/10.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Apr 26, 2009)

It wasn't too bad. There were some small plot holes, but nothing so bad that it ruined the movie by any means (they were only plot holes when you look at what happened in the movie vs what would happen in canon storyline).

This movie still butchers Naruto movies 2 and 3 in terms of overall enjoyment. I don't think it's as good as the previous Shippuuden movie (which was the best one so far, according to me), but it was definitely in that "worth my bandwidth and time" range.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 26, 2009)

Subs gave me a different perspective. the story is lame, but the fights were ok and sometimes good. The humor was good too.


----------



## daragez (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks to the info...


----------



## insane111 (Apr 26, 2009)

full_metal_ninja said:


> DB Sub
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



you don't need to let us know, welcome to *ONE *page ago


----------



## ☆ (Apr 26, 2009)

Reminded me of DBZ,
with the whole transformation thing that Shinndou did. And overpowering them with "chakra" and the whole spamming of Rasengans, (As they do with Kamehamehas).

Are there more parts to this movie?
Because it feels imcomplete.


----------



## MastaFencer (Apr 26, 2009)

Lol, the movie was great,


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 26, 2009)

Zero Tailed Beast?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 26, 2009)

My problems with the movie

1. Did they ever say what Shinou's motivation was, or did I miss it? Im assuming he was a part of Sky country just cause he was the leader, but they never said anything about it.

2.The 'invincible' Sky ninjas. You mean to tell me that there was not 1 ninja in konoha that could do something besides throw kunai at them? Jiraiya or Tsunade should have been able to use a summon to attack them

3. So Sai is the ONLY ninja in Konoha who is an air combat specialist? I know we haven't met any others but this is a movie. These guys come in, destroy the village, and Sai shows up at their base and rapes 2 squads of them alone

4. Im not bitching about Shino's bugs eating throgh the metals of the fortresses so fast. I just think it's odd that he would be able to get that many on there undetected. for a group that have spent the past few decades getting ready to take down all 5 villages, they have lousy security.

5. For a guy who says something like 'Why would I hurt my comrades?" when confronted by Naruto, Shinou shows no hesitation on blowing up the few remaning ones with his laser cannon.

6. Shinou opened all 8 gates. He's supposed to have the strength of a Hokage. I thought he did for like 5 minutes. then Naruto whooped his ass. Naruto wouldn't be able to touch Lee with 5 gates open, but he beat this guy.

And my biggest gripe with this movie:
So a group of sky ninjas blow up your village. you send a group of 4 to take them out. And it turns out that the only person who really needed to do anything was Shino.Hell, Naruto didn't even have to do anything. If Shino saw the flying fortress, he could've taken it out too...


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 26, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> 6. Shinou opened all 8 gates. He's supposed to have the strength of a Hokage. I thought he did for like 5 minutes. then Naruto whooped his ass. Naruto wouldn't be able to touch Lee with 5 gates open, but he beat this guy.



Oh really Naruto wouldn't beat Rock Lee with 5 gates open? Isn't Naruto supposed to become stronger than anyone?

If Naruto were fighting Lee in a real fight, thats what Naruto would do to Lee the same he did with Shinou.


----------



## AMtrack (Apr 27, 2009)

Someone should make a NarutoxAmaru fanclub!  The ending was pretty touching, if not a bit weird.  I think naruto kinda liked her haha.



Anyway it was an enjoyable movie.  Really movie is nothing more than filler packed with really good animation quality.  No one can expect the story to be phenomenal or anything.  In the same vein, fillers are just like movies....except with crappier quality and spread out over a dozen or so episodes.  I go into it for the action and fluid animation, and thats what i get.  Plus its usually pretty touching.  I'm surprised no one talked about the new rasengan yet.  Tornado Rasengan!!  That had to be the sweetest one.


----------



## Dreamer2go (Apr 27, 2009)

I enjoyed the movie
It's "filler", but best filler to date.

I must say, seeing KN4 was a bit random lol....
But overall, the movie brought out a positive message: DETERMINATION!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 27, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> 6. Shinou opened all 8 gates. He's supposed to have the strength of a Hokage. I thought he did for like 5 minutes. then Naruto whooped his ass. Naruto wouldn't be able to touch Lee with 5 gates open, but he beat this guy.



no he said that he "can" open all 8gates with this body.... and not that he already opened them... 


About the movie personaly I liked the shippuden movie1 more.... there was more fights.... and not only naruto but all characters showed a little of skills and they didnt disappear for half of movie (like sakura after the city started flying.... or hinata that somehow got captured and she shows up in cage at the end...) 

I liked the ending with Amaru holding naruto tight.... there it sounded like she wants to be with naruto (together forever .......heh it would be funny if naruto in the hug said I feel [not friendship] your boobs they are soft and warm XDXD).... but I would like something more longer when naruto was wakeing up in amarus arms  like Hinata and Sakura doing funny expresion while blushing  (hinata kinda scared...)

Well I liked the first movie more (better story...more fights of other characters and funny ending  [about that baby makeing ^^] )... but movie2 has kinda better animation (I still remember the stone soldierds from movie1... if they were made better it would be awsome ^^) 

and well shikamaru, kakashi kinda wasted the time.... they were prepareing so long and at the end shino destroyed the boats.... hopefully the movie3 wont have shino in it XD


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm giddy with joy, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think Shinou had the time to open the gates. He would have been stronger than 6th Gai and it wasn't the case.

I loled @ Sasuke trash talking him.


----------



## HikiHiki (Apr 27, 2009)

ZiBi21 said:


> I liked the ending with Amaru holding naruto tight.... there it sounded like she wants to be with naruto (together forever .......heh it would be funny if naruto in the hug said I feel [not friendship] your boobs they are soft and warm XDXD)....



I also expected/hoped naruto to say something about amaru's boobs in that scene... 
How disappointing ...


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 27, 2009)

I think it's safe to assume he opened all the gates, otherwise there's no point mentioning it in the movie really. But 1) Naruto isn't exactly a push-over and 2) the guy's an old man who cheated to get all that power, he's not necessarily as skilled or as tough as lee and gai.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 27, 2009)

What a load of shit movie. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto flies off to a fucking wall, falls from 4 feet height, and still alive and well? I know Naruto isn't realistic but damn, that's way too ridiculous. Also Pierrot should stop making filler characters who turn Aizen and planned a whole evil plan 23432432 years ago to get back at Konoha. Also since when does Sasuke gives a fuck about Naruto, and why did Naruto let him go? if it happened in the anime, Naruto would have grabbed Sasuke on his back and brought him back, while Sasuke wouldn't hesitate to kill him.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 27, 2009)

So wait.... DB got this Subbed?


----------



## LordUchiha (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey guys if you dont wanna wait to download it you can watch it at narutoflicks.com. Just letting you know that.

Anyway I just watched it and I must say I am impressed. The story was kind of stupid and was introduced without warning. I wont lie but it was less corny. I also thought the music was much better. Sai's theme and No rain no rainbow was awesome. The animation was not the best but still better than Naruto shippuden movie1 or Naruto movie 4 whatever. It stayed true a little more to Kishi's style with less use of advanced technology and more mystical abilities and gadgets. I thought the villain could of been a little more realistic though. Instead it was the usual hahaha I am evil hahaha.What is it with Naruto movie villains starting off as some old man then becoming evil. Its just plain weird and way over done in most action anime. My favorite scenes are listed below.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sasuke and Naruto taking down Reibi(reminded me of the cooler movie too)
Shino destroying the ships was sweet
Sasuke's waterfall chidori both times 
4 tails kyubi vs the smaller Reibi
Sai's fight was actually pretty cool


 

Overall I give the movie an 8.8

Pretty good for a filler. Now how about we see this in the anime and not some stupid crystal bitch and a made up kid that controls 4 tails.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 27, 2009)

Vino said:


> What a load of shit movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Because the movie is before the Wind Training. Because this is a shounen, Because Naruto has easily the highest Stamina.


----------



## qaara (Apr 27, 2009)

Gee thanks for helping looking for raws, when i say that most anime "fans" are people who just wanna waste some time I'm like, so totally wrong



Dreamer2go said:


> I enjoyed the movie
> It's "filler", but best filler to date.



Come on now, bitching is one thing, but calling every thing filler is just bs

what exactly does it fill again ?!


----------



## LordUchiha (Apr 27, 2009)

qaara said:


> Gee thanks for helping looking for raws, when i say that most anime "fans" are people who just wanna waste some time I'm like, so totally wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anything that was not thought of by the original creator of something is called filler. It fills up time slots between arcs. DBZ is guilty of this with there movies. They all took place during god knows when and some things are never explained. If you ask me they should ask the mangaka to make a movie manga then animate it for the big screen.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 27, 2009)

Its the Sauce the main character or still Naruto??


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 27, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its the Sauce the main character or still Naruto??



What do you think? Of course Naruto is still the main character!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 27, 2009)

LordUchiha said:


> Anything that was not thought of by the original creator of something is called filler. It fills up time slots between arcs. DBZ is guilty of this with there movies. They all took place during god knows when and some things are never explained. If you ask me they should ask the mangaka to make a movie manga then animate it for the big screen.



Fillers fills the space between manga arcs to let the manga creates enough source material for the anime to continue.
since the movies are shown in theatres is doesn't fill any role nor air time, thus is not "filler".


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 27, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> What do you think? Of course Naruto is still the main character!!!



That movie could be the perfect beggining for the imminent Sasuke Shippuuden


----------



## killer455 (Apr 27, 2009)

ILikeToast said:


> And was it just me? or were the power levels messed up something shocking? Shino took down a fleet of 8 ships and hundreds of people with bugs alone? and how did the bugs cause massive explosions? Or _slice _a ship clean in half?
> .



even without the subtitles tanslations

you can pretty much guess the one sore weak spot that most of that cool sky-nin technology toys is based on: *Chakra energy*

what shino's bugs feast upon?

Chakra

it's no wonder that the Sky-nin's chakra-based tech was eaten like a chocalate house.

as for the movie: seeing sasuke playing the role of a honorable bad guy (sort of anti-hero) and helping naruto was nice.

Lots and Lots of explosions


----------



## Peter (Apr 27, 2009)

Pretty good movie. Better than the first one, that's for sure.

Shino was awesome, Kakashi didn't do anything (which I was fairly disappointed by) and the Sai's scenes were cool too.

The whole NarutoxAmaru stuff was weird, though. They made another freaking movie pairing out of the 2nd movie too. o_o;
The Sasuke and Naruto stuff was cool, but some of the other things were stupid, like "Zero Tails" and the part where Shinou turned into this super-strong guy with a huge body looked like a rip from DBZ.

I did like the ending though, and overall it was a pretty good movie. ;D


----------



## killer455 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> and metal eating bugs dude. not chakra eating lol. he has different types of bugs.



the "metal" structures of the sky-nin's ships and gliders were made from pure chakra.

thats why shino's bug swarm defeated them easily.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 27, 2009)

The animation is half great, half passable.  I still feel like I'm watching a long filler episode though.


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 27, 2009)

Story: 2\10
Animation: 8\10
Music: 5\10
Enjoyment: 3\10

*Overall: 4\10*

This Movie definitely sucked big balls, Specially the story. The only good parts about this movie is the fight scenes, they were decent. There was a lot of WTF moments(Not in a good way), seriously the studio fucked up the Naruto universe, I almost thought I'm watching Final Fantasy. 
The animation was good, but the art was bad, IMO. The Music was okay, nothing special.

My most complain about the movie is Sasuke who was unnecessary and his presence was more like an advertisement to get more fan girls.  
Anyway, there was some fun moments, but they didn't last. Anyway, it was expected from a Naruto movie.


+Sakura getting owned
+Some nice animated fight scenes
+3 tails fight was nice But

-How the 3 tails was stopped was dumb, and Naruto was fine after using the 3 tails.
-Naruto getting slapped all the time
-Stupid humor and lame jokes
-Sasuke was unnecessary
-Zero tail was fucking stupid
-Shit Story
-Art was not good throughout the movie
-Lame boss fight
-Flying Ninjas 
-Flying City 
-Same shit like previous movies.
-Filler characters were not interesting.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 27, 2009)

You're asking yourself too much questions.


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2009)

It was a alright movie, one of the better animated ones, except for 3 tails.

It felt like watching a filler episode, but a good filler episode nonetheless.


----------



## KFC (Apr 27, 2009)

Meh...it wasn't the most spectacular thing in the world, but it was better than other filler...


----------



## AMtrack (Apr 27, 2009)

I find it ironically hilarious that people love fanfiction but hate filler, when in reality they are the exact same thing:  Expanding on the Original Idea.

You guys bash a movie that plays with the ideas that Kishi put forth for not following everything to the letter, but you praise fanfiction that does the exact same thing?  WTF is wrong with yall.


----------



## afreet77 (Apr 27, 2009)

nice movie i like it


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 27, 2009)

So if I were to look at this honestly only on the merits of how good of a movie it was, I'd say it was pretty bad, but if I look at it as what it is then I'd say I had some disposable fun watching it 

So let's see bitchy boy/girl who is initially at odds with Naruto: check
village that needs saving: check
whacked out villain who's laughable at best: check
completely "original" rasengan finish: check

yup, I think we all called those naruto movie hallmarks a very long time ago, but you've gotta give them a hand for transforming the infamous "power of friendship" to the "power of love" a slight derivative of the power of friendship probably just to change things up, but I'm sure the full blown power of friendship will be back for movie 3. The sheer randomness of Sasuke in this movie cracked me up to no end. I'm pretty sure the guy was sitting there the whole time while naruto was having his ass handed to him (probably eating popcorn as he watched), he was clearly thrown in for no other reason but to sell movie tickets and Sauce-related merchandise. I also love how all these filler girls instantly fall in love with Naruto after he gives them his speech about love and friendship, if they actually existed he'd have his own mini female harem by now. Fyi I lol'ed when Amaru told Naruto she'd never leave him, which she probably won't you know up until the end of the movie after which we'll never see her again 

Anyway I have no expectations for these movies anymore, I haven't since the part 1 movies. They no longer attempt to tell a different story, it's more or less the same recycled plot with a shiny new rasengan finish,


----------



## BVB (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I'll wait till there is a HQ release.

Is it worth watching it?


----------



## insane111 (Apr 27, 2009)

Karotte said:


> I think I'll wait till there is a HQ release.
> 
> Is it worth watching it?



there is a HQ release: HF 

It's the same as all Naruto movies, only worth watching to check out the neat action scenes. 

If you're only looking for a good plot though, don't bother. It's REALLY bad, probably the most random/rushed plot of any of the movies so far.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2009)

^There's a time lag on that, how long until Taka's?


----------



## BVB (Apr 27, 2009)

They are waiting till they get the DVD.

Translation started as they say on their HP.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 28, 2009)

the movie is horrible, the only reason i downloaded it was cuz Sasuke was in it so i thought it might at least be as good as the first one...

i really only enjoyed the scenes he and naruto were in and when he throws that stupid Amaru chick over his shoulder and tells her to Shut up...i really loled at that 


but otherwise: Reibi, Sky ninja, Sasuke's reason for being in it, not to mention the usual boring shit from the konoha nin...were all


----------



## Stiluz (Apr 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^There's a time lag on that, how long until Taka's?



We're doing a thourough translation check atm. Should have a good raw in not too long now.


----------



## Jeaude (Apr 28, 2009)

There are just so many parts of the movie which leave you wondering why. I don't know if we are supposed to spoiler the plot but I will anyway.

*Spoiler*: __ 




 For example, when the old guy is hit by that trap, Sakura just casually walks in and stares at him while he dies. She doesn't run up and try to save him immediately. Why is Naruto going off to escort some guy who just showed up back to his village? Why isn't Naruto demanding he go on the counter-attack mission? Why doesn't he show more emotion about the village being destroyed the way it was?




The movie had some good moments but the amount of stuff that just doesn't jive makes it the worst. Does Kishimoto have any creative input on these movies? Because I don't see how he would green light a story like this.


----------



## Hydde (Apr 28, 2009)

> My problems with the movie
> 
> 1. Did they ever say what Shinou's motivation was, or did I miss it? Im assuming he was a part of Sky country just cause he was the leader, but they never said anything about it.
> 
> ...




Totally agree with you....
I can understand the anime tv having crap fillers and plot....but having it also for a movie is almost disrecpectful for the ones who buy the tickets....




*Spoiler*: __ 



The pros:
Amaru which design-wise was cute...liked the face of her and the eyes.
Sai´s fight was the best action scene.
The 3 tails fight.
-The final scene of amaru going for naruto and hugin him in the end in front of sakura was nice. Naru-Ama anyone?

Cons: wow lots of em 

the first and more important, the plot. Totally rushed, uninspired and recycled (the old bad guy who turns evil blabla). Throw sasuke in for fanservice and sales and some orochimaru too. A zero tails? come on....

-Animations was not good for a movie...it was just ok... the other movies had better animations.

-Stupid jokes and "funny moments" which werent that funny.

-Lots of plot-holes and out of proportion things. First of all, How on earth shino was able to take out a whole fleet of enemies, and dont tell me the ships were imbued with chakra because that was not the case. This guy must be promoted to Hokage  or something. He singledhandedly destroyed like 4 ships and produced like a gazillion bugs from thin air to do it for him. Even the most hardcore akatsuki would be proud. The first hokage created forests, the second water...damn shino can rip a whole village by himself with his bugs!.

-Naruto totally unhurt after the transformation was meh....

-Naruto getting uber owned by the villain in the end was meh also... and exxagerated like in the DBZ movies where goku receives who knows how many punishment , to solve everything with a single genkidama.

-Hinata being captured by who know who and be a complete failure in the movie because of a bad script. FAILURE.

-4 nins from konoha destroyed a whole army, which was prepared for years to destroy the whole continent...... ridiculous...

-Naruto destroying the whole airship by himself...... but ok lets say he has a lot of stamina (even after received the punishment of his life?). Ridiculous.

- The zero tails dissapearing in thin air magically. They are not supposed to be uber powerfull beast? The least he could have done is to go rampant on landing and destroy everything.

-Hinata telling amaru in the end to pull the lever for the ship to be dispatched was funny in a bad way..... wow hinata has become lazy XD. No wonder sasuke STFU her later.

-Kakashi and friends  having a sunbath in the beach while naruto was almost killed. Priceless.

-Sakura goes AWOL for no reason.

In summary, this was more like a LONG bad filler with good animations, than a movie..... and without a doubt in my mind, the worst of the lot,tied in  the first place with the 2nd movie which was real crap.


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2009)

I came into this movie only expecting 1 crazy ass new Rasengan, but i got 2! COUNT EM 2! new Rasengan's! A tornado Rasengan, and a "determination" Rasengan.


----------



## ILikeToast (Apr 28, 2009)

Hydde said:


> Totally agree with you....
> I can understand the anime tv having crap fillers and plot....but having it also for a movie is almost disrecpectful for the ones who buy the tickets....
> 
> 
> ...



totally agree with everything u sed! +REPS

And I was thinking the same as the guy you quoted - about how when your old guy was dying - Sakura stood there and WATCHED! wth kind of medical ninja is that!? 

'Well you see, I want him to be even closer to death so its a bit more of a challenge for me!'

Completly agree in particular about Shino should be the freaking Hokage, and Hinata was just a failure! How did she get into the cell??? She wasnt over-powered, bcus she didnt have a scratch on her. So unless she walked in their voluntarily - wth???


----------



## Corwin (Apr 28, 2009)

ILikeToast said:


> Hinata was just a failure! How did she get into the cell??? She wasnt over-powered, bcus she didnt have a scratch on her. So unless she walked in their voluntarily - wth???


Maybe she somehow got into the cell while trying to get the villagers, and then couldn't get out because her chakra was being drained.

Yeah this movie had a lot of dumb moments, but I seriously thought this was the best Naruto movie so far! Great animation & all my favorite characters. If only the main villain didn't suck balls so much (powering up like a freakin super saiyan from DBZ but then losing all his powers because of the girl's "feelings").


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Apr 28, 2009)

Best part of this movie.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gtw1983 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sure this might sound odd to some people.

But did anyone else get a Pearl harbor kind of vibe at the beginning of the movie when the sky ninja were launched and started flying to konoha?

 The idea really hit me when it showed them flying over the fire country and all those people on the ground were watching them,like that day before pearl harbor.

I was almost half expecting one of those little kids to wave to the bombers like in that WW2 picture I saw a long time ago.

They even had that woman hanging out her laundry to dry,as also seen in Pearl harbor memorabilia.

And then when they actually started doing the shooting and Bombing Konoha.....


Yeah, enough said.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 28, 2009)

Didn't think about all that, just enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Shugorei (Apr 28, 2009)

insane111 said:


> there is a HQ release: A Proactive Guide to Beating the Shit out of People
> 
> It's the same as all Naruto movies, only worth watching to check out the neat action scenes.
> 
> If you're only looking for a good plot though, don't bother. It's REALLY bad, probably the most random/rushed plot of any of the movies so far.



Is it really Naruto Shippuden Move 2? or is it just a troll?


----------



## Fireball (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah, i had the same pearl harbor association.

speaking of the bombing of konoha i saw a lot of buildings i've never seen before? first i thought that was a different village they are bombing.


despite the corny story and the many scenes that didn't make any sense i still liked it. much better than the first shippuuden movie in my opinion.


also, laughed so hard when sasuke told hinata to stfu


----------



## Corwin (Apr 28, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> despite the corny story and the many scenes that didn't make any sense i still liked it. much better than the first shippuuden movie in my opinion.



Yes, I agree!


----------



## Zack (Apr 28, 2009)

all I remember is shirtless Sasuke


----------



## insane111 (Apr 28, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> speaking of the bombing of konoha i saw a lot of buildings i've never seen before? first i thought that was a different village they are bombing.



That just has to do with the budget. The animators are trying to add details and make the village look more "alive", it is a movie after all. Another good example is episode 82 of Shippuuden, have you ever seen the village look like that in a normal episode?

In an average budget episode you'd think that Konoha has a population of 10 people.


----------



## Batina (Apr 28, 2009)

This ait even shonen anymore - its more like - kodomo just with parts which are bloody 

I.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 28, 2009)

insane111 said:


> That just has to do with the budget. The animators are trying to add details and make the village look more "alive", it is a movie after all. Another good example is episode 82 of Shippuuden, have you ever seen the village look like that in a normal episode?
> 
> In an average budget episode you'd think that Konoha has a population of 10 people.



yes i know, it was just irritating to see this big stone made towers or buildings which i've never seen before in konoha.


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 28, 2009)

gtw1983 said:


> I'm sure this might sound odd to some people.
> 
> But did anyone else get a Pearl harbor kind of vibe at the beginning of the movie when the sky ninja were launched and started flying to konoha?
> 
> ...




Seemed to be very similar to a Pearl Harbor themed movie I've seen almost shot for shot but I can't remember which one it was.


----------



## midnyte (Apr 28, 2009)

gtw1983 said:


> I'm sure this might sound odd to some people.
> 
> But did anyone else get a Pearl harbor kind of vibe at the beginning of the movie when the sky ninja were launched and started flying to konoha?
> 
> ...



Wow, and i thought i was the only one that felt this.

Naruto Shippuuden Movie 2 Streaming Link here


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 28, 2009)

Loved the movie despite being corny. 

The good:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ninjas with machine guns and grenades = win
Ninjas destroying Konoha = win
Sasuke = win
Bad guy with 8 gates who has Saiyan hair
Sasuke owning the bad guy in .2 seconds and throwing the filler girl
Kyuubi
Sasuke/Naruto teamwork
Naruto destroying a whole ship with Rasengan




The bad


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Naruto forgets about his friend once he meets Sasuke XD
Sakura disappearing
Ugly girl
Naruto getting his ass kicked. Another movie where he's a punching bag. 
Shino's metal-eating bugs  XD
Long-winded emo speeches




Overall, probably the best movie since the first one if you don't mind turning your brain off.


----------



## killer455 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hydde said:


> How on earth shino was able to take out a whole fleet of enemies, and dont tell me the ships were imbued with chakra because that was not the case. This guy must be promoted to Hokage  or something. He singledhandedly destroyed like 4 ships and produced like a gazillion bugs from thin air to do it for him. Even the most hardcore akatsuki would be proud. The first hokage created forests, the second water...damn shino can rip a whole village by himself with his bugs!.[/SPOILER]



believe it or not, this is how it happened

their chakra based tech became a juicy meal for shino's bug powers

this is the perfect excample of a unfortunate fight match-up.

(a weak fighter beating the shit out stronger fighter due to fitting ability that exploits the stronger's weakness)


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Apr 28, 2009)

This movie was utterly horrible for a few reasons (not all of which I can remember since I watched this movie a couple of days ago and I'm trying to forget it).

1.  Shino should not be able to use all those bugs.  Members of the Aburame clan house insects in their bodies and nourish them with their chakra, how the hell would all those bugs fit in one person.  Impossible however you look at it.

2.  Sharingan CANNOT see tenketsu.  This is the Byakugan's ability.  Yet Sasuke somehow saw them and threw "chidori needles" (another idiotic idea) into them.

3.  Shinou and Amaru (horrible name for a girl btw for obvious reasons) somehow beat the ninjas to the village.  Lol did they suddenly get so slow, or did they figure "hey, let's let the people we're supposed to protect run way ahead."

4.  Shikamaru uses Kage Kubi Shibari no Jutsu on one sky ninja, and yet there's never a hand choking him out.

5.  "Tornado Rasengan"  "Super Rasengan"  "Determination Rasengan"   Seriously, WTF . . . just WTF?!?!?

The producers of this movie just clearly didn't give a darn what they were turning out.


----------



## killer455 (Apr 28, 2009)

The Fourth Hokage said:


> 2.  Sharingan CANNOT see tenketsu.  This is the Byakugan's ability.  Yet Sasuke somehow saw them and threw "chidori needles" (another idiotic idea) into them.



a logistical extent of sharingan's chakra color-detection qualities

but obviously not as precise, detailed and long ranged as the byakuganian relative.

near the end of the film, where sasuke electro-sliced the villain's power structure in half, you can see him activating the sharingan (the traget's image reflected back) to search for a weak spot to strike at (you can see a rough and blurred tenketsu lines "energy-veins" scattered across)

if you disagree purely out of uchiha-hate

then i have alot of unsavory vocabulary to spit at you hater

if you disagree just becasue, then i'm wrong and you have the right to be entitled to your opinion and believes


----------



## Robin (Apr 28, 2009)

AMtrack said:


> I find it ironically hilarious that people love fanfiction but hate filler, when in reality they are the exact same thing:  Expanding on the Original Idea.
> 
> You guys bash a movie that plays with the ideas that Kishi put forth for not following everything to the letter, but you praise fanfiction that does the exact same thing?  WTF is wrong with yall.



there's huge difference in quality and creativity.




Didn't know DB subbed the movie  I'm curious about the Taka release, its video is better quality.


----------



## killer455 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> there's huge difference in quality and creativity.



or put it another way: fanfiction is a free choice, completely independant of the studio's canon official development/growth

fillers are a forced choice of agonzing pain, a true test of patience that you have to wait and sit trough in hopes that the official studios will finaly allow you to see more canon material.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Apr 28, 2009)

killer455 said:


> or put it another way: fanfiction is a free choice, completely independant of the studio's canon official development/growth
> 
> fillers are a forced choice of agonzing pain, a true test of patience that you have to wait and sit trough in hopes that the official studios will finaly allow you to see more canon material.



Fanfiction encourages trite and bland writing, just as your posts encourage idiocy, however you're entitled to your own opinion however moronic it may seem to others outside of your narrow perspective.


----------



## killer455 (Apr 28, 2009)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> Fanfiction encourages trite and bland writing, just as your posts encourage idiocy, however you're entitled to your own opinion however moronic it may seem to others outside of your narrow perspective.




i'm not bashing fillers my friend, most of e'm are pretty good actually

from "curry of life" (which was nice) up to sora arc (which was awesome), so is the current one absolutely kicks ass.

just keep in mind that "too much" fillers feast upon patience a little too much.

so not everyone is gonna be easy with them for too long.

fanfiction at most is indeed bland and mechanic like you said, some few are good though.

all i'm saying is that when it comes to fanfiction, you can easily ignore it and turn away, you can be blind to it with no trouble, it dosen't impacts you.....you have a choice here

with fillers you have no choice, no matter how you like or dislike them, you have to survive through them.

it's a good thing if you actually like them

but what happens if you don't? you can't just ignore it, you can't just turn away from it, you can't just cover your eyes, like a train wreck you have to sit through it one way or another.

it's your prespective that is narrow, by hurrying up to insult anyone who dosen't likes your frecious fillers


----------



## Hydde (Apr 28, 2009)

killer455 said:


> believe it or not, this is how it happened
> 
> their chakra based tech became a juicy meal for shino's bug powers
> 
> ...



sorry pal, but it doesnt matter how u look at it..... like the guy with the 4th avater before me said..... Shino should not be able to deploy that many bugs.
Also his bugs eat chakra...and if he wanted themt o eat something else i think he should do some preparations like in the sanbi filler.

But, above all.... its out of proportions the way he owned those big ships (suppposedly imbued with chakra, they never said that or showed that... just the airplanes worked with chakra).

Come on, to do that u must be a very high level ninja with lots of chakra and who knows how many crazy techs. If this were cannon...everyone even tsunade and kakashi would have talking about shino?s uber powers.


Totally ridiculous in my eyes.


The idea of the movie was not bad but it was so poorly executed that i just was nt able ton enjoy it.... becuase of the high level of stupidity.

I love naruto and i dont have any grudge against fillers... but this movie really questioned my intelligence as a Naruto fan.


----------



## killer455 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hydde said:


> sorry pal, but it doesnt matter how u look at it..... like the guy with the 4th avater before me said..... Shino should not be able to deploy that many bugs.
> Also his bugs eat chakra...and if he wanted themt o eat something else i think he should do some preparations like in the sanbi filler.
> 
> But, above all.... its out of proportions the way he owned those big ships (suppposedly imbued with chakra, they never said that or showed that... just the airplanes worked with chakra).
> ...



you are right about one thing

Movie-version naruto universe is stronger then the TV/manga-canon naruto universe

because in the movies all those super-powers have no time for a reasonable charge-up/preparation, everything can spammed to ridiculous levels with little to no wear or tear.

hinata activating the byakugan without a handseal and voice code? check!

sasuke masterfuly modifiying his sharingan perception abilities into a poor man's byakugan? check!

naruto getting the utter shit beat out of him by Rocklee-like Gated bad guy and then spam 100+rasengan energy balls with no visible wear and tear on his health? (even with natural core top-tier stamina this is ridiculous) check!

a weird random snake thing that stood up to 3-tailed naruto/kyubbi like nothing? check.

a bad guy who supposedly activated all Gates!! like nothing? check

a giant energy wave that can potentialy blow the shit out of a one big country like nothing? check

Ninjas using Kunai-feed machine guns? check

Naruto actually having a harem full of hot chicks? check

the list goes on


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Apr 28, 2009)

killer455 said:


> a logistical extent of sharingan's chakra color-detection qualities
> 
> but obviously not as precise, detailed and long ranged as the byakuganian relative.
> 
> ...



No Uchiha hate whatsoever, and I don't disagree "just because."  I'm just an avid manga reader and anime viewer, and I know the difference between the Byakugan and Sharingan's abilities.  Sharingan cannot see tenketsu, it's a fact that the movie completely ignored.


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Apr 28, 2009)

killer455 said:


> you are right about one thing
> 
> Movie-version naruto universe is stronger then the TV/manga-canon naruto universe
> 
> ...



. . . so yeah, the movie sucked

Seriously though, one Aburame can't release a biblical plague of insects.


----------



## Hydde (Apr 28, 2009)

lol i liked their MP40 style kunai machine guns .....

thety could have used bullets tho...


----------



## Hydde (Apr 28, 2009)

The Fourth Hokage said:


> . . . so yeah, the movie sucked
> 
> Seriously though, one Aburame can't release a biblical plague of insects.



LMAO!!!..!!!


----------



## JH24 (Apr 28, 2009)

I had not expected I would say this, but I was quite disappointed with this movie.



It was not really that this movie was of bad quality, but the storyline and the villain were very bland, to the point of just being uninteresting. Not to mention that awful transformation of that Shinou guy.


All in all, it just wasn't enough to hold my interest. The only parts that stood out for me were the scene Kyuubi Naruto and Zero Tails fought, Naruto beating up Shinou after getting enraged what he had done to Amaru and the scene were Naruto was falling down and Amaru grabbed him, with Sasuke looking at them from the ground.


I'm sorry, but Shippuuden movie 1 was IMHO better, I even enjoyed Naruto Movie 3 more than this one. If the villian would just had some better design and be more interesting, then I would have enjoyed this movie more. It was just the generic "I want revenge and rule the world" plot.


Animation was great and art was generally very impressive as well.


5/10.


----------



## Hydde (Apr 28, 2009)

yeh the final sky diving scene and the kyubii vs snake fight was the only saving grace of this failure....


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Apr 28, 2009)

killer455 said:


> i'm not bashing fillers my friend, most of e'm are pretty good actually
> 
> from "curry of life" (which was nice) up to sora arc (which was awesome), so is the current one absolutely kicks ass.
> 
> ...



don't misunderstand, I place my fillers in the same liking as your posts, low quality works of fiction.


----------



## killer455 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hydde said:


> yeh the final sky diving scene and the kyubii vs snake fight was the only saving grace of this failure....




Egi Sword


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 28, 2009)

What can I say.... 
























'Can't wait for Shippuden movie 3.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ade-kun said:


> What can I say....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shino owned the movie


----------



## Shugorei (Apr 28, 2009)

I really couldn't help but think of 'Pearl Habour' at the beginning even the Zerobi looked like that slug monster thing from Avatar you know the one that steals your face, the movie wasn't that bad it couldt of been better though.

anyway Ja Ne


----------



## Hydde (Apr 28, 2009)

killer455 said:


> Egi Sword



wassup with my eigi sword!!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2009)

Should we expect Taka by tommorrow?


----------



## BVB (Apr 28, 2009)

Just watched the DB sub..

Damn, this movie sucked hard.

Such a waste of time. 0/10


----------



## Moiraine (Apr 28, 2009)

No, it's not a troll.  If you want to download, enjoy.  Always remember, it could be worse.

Also, working on the movie made me realize how very, very much I miss working on Naruto.

*sighs*

*emos in the corner*

( ._.)


----------



## Hydde (Apr 28, 2009)

lol @ that avatar!!


----------



## Kairi (Apr 28, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Shino owned the movie




Must agree. Him and Sai pwned and actually made sense 


I have yet to watch the DB sub, is it any good?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 28, 2009)

I really hated this movie. I ended up skipping many parts just to get to fight scenes and them I come across zero tails and I was like fuck no, they did not just do that. Since when did Sasuke's sharingan become a byakugan, Since when could Shino have bugs that can eat through anything.....and in such a rediculous number. Seriously, he could easily be one of the strongest ninja in the narutoverse with such an ability.

The only good part was Sai in action. That was actually nicely done

This movie was total garbage. I give it a 1/10 because of Sai, but really it does not even deserve that much


----------



## Hydde (Apr 28, 2009)

I enjoyed the filler episode 99 much more than this crap.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't really see why so many people are complaining. Was it bad? Yes, just like 99% of filler. 

Was it worse than the other movies? Hell no. Those things were complete pieces of shit except for the first movie. The one with the stupid fat guy from the Water country or whatever...  anyway this one was way better than that. At least this one had a lot of action instead of the incessant talking in the last few ones.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Apr 28, 2009)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> I don't really see why so many people are complaining. Was it bad? Yes, just like 99% of filler.
> 
> Was it worse than the other movies? Hell no. Those things were complete pieces of shit except for the first movie. The one with the stupid fat guy from the Water country or whatever...  anyway this one was way better than that. At least this one had a lot of action instead of the incessant talking in the last few ones.



Incorrect, worst movie so far. If you've yet to see it, unless you're a masochist, do yourself a favour and stay ignorant.


----------



## BVB (Apr 28, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Must agree. Him and Sai pwned and actually made sense
> 
> 
> I have yet to watch the DB sub, is it any good?



yeah, i also watched it.

It's okay.


----------



## Robin (Apr 28, 2009)

Sai was SOOOO COOOOOL!!!!!! I drooled buckets. "Its a bird! It's a plain! It's the SuperSai!" 



Anyway, good art and animation, but their water was drawn so-so. The villain was too cliche, and Sasuke was rather plain. And haha when the bad guy looked at Sasuke and said "Oh, so this is Sasuke", I could hear him say "... the man you love" XD And then he'd bring them together, "here, kiss each other goodbye! kukuku." So, in other words, it was gay.


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Apr 28, 2009)

This was the worst movie so far.  The circus movie was much better than this even.  In fact, the only thing that could put the circus movie on the same level as this would be if they found some excuse for Lee to mold chakra and perform a jutsu or two.  Also, wtf was Sasuke's purpose?  This movie was punctuated with fan service, separated by plotholes filled with heaping piles of illogical noncannon crap.


----------



## AMtrack (Apr 29, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> there's huge difference in quality and creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there?  Anyone and their mama can write a fanfiction, but not everyone and their momma are good writers.  Its really a matter of opinion, but even terrible fanfictions are not bashed to the extent that "filler" is.  Really its just a trend here.  Its like watching a flock of sheep.  My point is that fanfiction and filler are the same thing.  One is made by paid execs, the other by fans.  The quality and creativity depends on who happens to be writing it in both cases.  

Creativity tends to go down the drain with manga purists.  Deviate too much from the manga and everybody is screaming about how they fucked up the narutoverse.  Really there is just no pleasing anyone here.  Whats even more ironically hilarious is that while you're bashing  filler writers for fucking with kishi's ideas, you're bashing kishi for his shitty writing.  Seriously, W to the F??

Both filler and fanfiction are choices.  No one makes you watch filler as no one makes you watch fanfiction.  No one makes you watch the movies either.  As I said, there is ZERO difference.


----------



## killer455 (Apr 29, 2009)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> your posts, low quality works of fiction.



okay, what you disagree about my posts exactly?

do you strictly expect me to make genius academic-quality material with every post?

GB cries for your membership.


----------



## winryrocabell (Apr 29, 2009)

I loved the movie  ... But I was upset for not having sasuke and sakura see each other


----------



## killer455 (Apr 29, 2009)

AMtrack said:


> Creativity tends to go down the drain with manga purists.  Deviate too much from the manga and everybody is screaming about how they fucked up the narutoverse.



not really, if you carefully explain why the mold got broke, then free reign with creativity




AMtrack said:


> Both filler and fanfiction are choices.  No one makes you watch filler as no one makes you watch fanfiction.  No one makes you watch the movies either.  As I said, there is ZERO difference.



the difference is time-lag

i mean these fillers have aged their naruto audiences wating for canon stuff to show up too much.

we are no longer 16 years old anymore


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 29, 2009)

Sasuke being useless as ever again...

Cba watching this


----------



## Robin (Apr 30, 2009)

Belle, there's a fansub at DB  check their website, they've had it up for a while.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2009)

So about that Taka sub...


----------



## Nagiza (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, everyone. I just watched the movie yesterday.

Honestly, it was a little better then expected.  I have 2 questions though.

1. How tha hell was Naruto able to make a rasengan without a clone?

2. Does anyone have any idea what the characters were mouthing at the very end??


----------



## sweep (Apr 30, 2009)

I watched the DPAC sub. I don't know if it was a poor sub job or the movie was just so abrupt in some places where there seems to be parts missing.

Going super Saiyan should be left out of the Naruto-verse.

The story was poor. It felt like they were working with a five page script.


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2009)

Hydde said:


> Totally agree with you....
> I can understand the anime tv having crap fillers and plot....but having it also for a movie is almost disrecpectful for the ones who buy the tickets....
> 
> 
> ...


Do you guys keep this in mind when you watch a movie wow? You guys are so..I can't describe you guys. I doubt you guys enjoy anything. Or you just come here to post crap when you really enjoy it or watched it 100 times to find the faults. I loved this movie and thought it was entertaining. His powering up was awesome. Naruto getting smacked around. And fighting the 3 tails was epic.


----------



## Cloudane (May 1, 2009)

I enjoyed it.  There were a few plot hole generators (Zero Tails, "I will stay with you forever" and yet another random-badass-rasengan out of nowhere to name a few) but if you put the nitpicking to the back of your mind it's good entertainment.

One of the best action scenes was Shino being badass, then doing his Auron-from-FFX pose at the end.  Marvellous.

I agree about super saiyen, there seems to be too much of it in the anime-exclusive stuff - first Yukimaru now that old guy.  Again - best to just put it to the back of your mind and enjoy it.

Glad that they kept the secrecy/tension there with Sasuke, but they still couldn't resist making them just a little bit too friendly towards the end.

Overall, really liked it, but if there's one thing that annoyed me it was the way he "ended up" with a non-canon girl, for the apparent purpose of getting laid then having her magically disappear.  Leave the James Bond stuff to James Bond, dammit.


----------



## KazeYama (May 2, 2009)

sweep said:


> I watched the DPAC sub. I don't know if it was a poor sub job or the movie was just so abrupt in some places where there seems to be parts missing.
> 
> Going super Saiyan should be left out of the Naruto-verse.
> 
> The story was poor. It felt like they were working with a five page script.



The translation was decent, some parts could've used work but I guarantee that even if you could stomach to watch it again with different subs the gaping plot holes and screwed up pace would still be there. 

This movie exemplifies everything wrong about the entire naruto series compiled into one giant pile of crap. It was painful just waiting to see how bad it would get. I could've actuallly tolerated a horrific story and plot since most anime movies have those but at the very least the animation could have been on average better than the weekly fillers we are currently getting. The animation quality was so wildly inconsistent I'm questioning whether this whole thing wasn't just a joke to see it people would buy naruto no matter how poorly it is presented. 

It seems like they wasted the entire budget on the opening scene of sasuke and the waterfall because things went way downhill from there. Even WITH a horrific production quality they excluded giving any of the support characters any semblance of a contribution. I don't even know what the hell they put the sai and shino and shikamaru part in for since it isn't like they actually showed any action except for a prodigious amount of bird and owl wing flapping. 

Hinata could have been cut entirely and it wouldn't make a difference, Sakura did nothing and even though the movie was hyped as a huge Sasuke and Naruto yaoi fest, half of the dynamic duo didn't even show up until the final 15 minutes of the film. 

This was the most atrocious animated feature I've ever seen. When the fillers have better production value and plotline than a big budget movie I can't help but feel like gouging my eyes out. 

Although I do give them credit for just simply redrawing the entire character design of Amaru towards the end of the film. She went from generic transsexual naruto support character to generic useless female plot character instantaneously. I guess the animators suddenly realized they had made her a female so they better start shading her lips pink and adding sparkles in her eyes every time she was on camera. That and the final segment was dedicated almost entirely to naruto suffocating in her suddenly ample bosom as they fell to certain doom. 


This also gets my utmost hatred for having creepy pedo guy as a villain who apparently seduces children by sucking the fluid from their horrific booby tumors and then making them all better creating some sort of disgusting electra/lolita complex hybrid.


----------



## Billie (May 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]GNsuf40cYug[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 2, 2009)

it possible that shino had summoning scrolls sticked on his coat to have that manny bugs.


----------



## Xion (May 2, 2009)

I saw the Sky Country destroy Konoha and turned it off when the typical filler, Amaru, character came in. 

Such bullshit.


----------



## BluishSwirls (May 2, 2009)

^^ I agree.

Only good part was Sai fighting those flying ninjas.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2009)

Lol was it just me or did they totally rip off pearl harbor in the beginning?


----------



## Kairi (May 2, 2009)

Really, Inu? I thought of 9/11 in the beginning, i thought it was just me who noticed it looked familiar 

Did anyone else realize that when they showed a close up of Shikamaru's face he resembled a girl, and when they backed out the lower half of his body looked big/fat? Or the fact that Sakura got raped with ease, and then they like showed her ass? I couldn't stand this


----------



## Hydde (May 2, 2009)

MOE said:


> Do you guys keep this in mind when you watch a movie wow? You guys are so..I can't describe you guys. I doubt you guys enjoy anything. Or you just come here to post crap when you really enjoy it or watched it 100 times to find the faults. I loved this movie and thought it was entertaining. His powering up was awesome. Naruto getting smacked around. And fighting the 3 tails was epic.




IM not the usual filler basher who comes here to despise any kind of naruto animated thing....


I usually go well with fillers and do not go on hatred mode right away.....
But this ovie was wrong to the point it cannot be denied.


If you enjoyed this, well thats ur tastes.... but for me and a lot of people...this movie had just too many plot holes and an overall feeling of carelesness that is beyond acceptable to me.


----------



## Evil Eyes (May 3, 2009)

"What the hell was that?!!!" was my reaction once I finished watching it.  By far the worst naruto movie, and that's saying a lot since some of them were REALLY bad.  The plot was silly recycled garbage.  I too felt like they were working with a 5 pages script.  There were even no good fight scenes to make up for the shitty plot.  At least the previous movies had few awesome fights here and there.  This one was just bleh.


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2009)

Hydde said:


> IM not the usual filler basher who comes here to despise any kind of naruto animated thing....
> 
> 
> I usually go well with fillers and do not go on hatred mode right away.....
> ...


This movie was great entertainment. WHo cares about plotholes. This is a freaking movie that isn't even part of the actual series. They could destroy the whole world and it wouldn't matter. If you hated why did you watch the whole thing. And you guys bitch over the stupidest thing. Why doesn't Sasuke have his sharigan one? Who the f cares? I never noticed that I just enjoyed it for it's nice moving plot and action. The plot wasn't explained for half the movie, it was explained as the movies progressed and it worked. I don't see how this is the worst movie. I thought when I went here I would read good responses, but I forgot you guys bitch about everything. Did you watch the movies 100 times to find the plotholes? You guys either have to life or just love to complain. You probably enjoy it but go with the rest of the crowd and bash it. And I bet you will be watching the 3rd movie too. And how was this movie bad and had bad art and animation. This movie was beautiful. But to you guys animation is everything. This movie was all in good fun. Got Sasuke to work with Naruto and then he set him free. This is a movie and be weird if he dragged him with him.  You guys would have complained about that. And the music was a nice edit of part 1 and 2.


----------



## AMtrack (May 3, 2009)

You sir, are talking to elitists, which is about as effective as talking to a wall.  They do the same crap with canon material as well.  I found it very enjoyable as well, so lets leave it at that.  In the end my time was better spent than theirs .


----------



## shonix26 (May 3, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lol was it just me or did they totally rip off pearl harbor in the beginning?



Lol, those were my thoughts exactly, when they were gliding through the mountains and the little girls were watching it was an exact replica of the first wave attack from pearl harbor.

And by the way I thought the movie was total crap too... for those who enjoyed it, well then you must be very easy-going since you seem to have no standards at all. I'm not gonna talk about plot-holes, I can deal with a few of them, but overall this movie suc#$.


----------



## AMtrack (May 4, 2009)

I am very very easygoing...but its less about that and more about the fact that I watch movies to enjoy them.  Thats it.  A movie, no matter how bad it is, is usually enjoyable....unless you find it "boring".  The reason is that it actually takes effort to criticize a movie.  Now if i went back and watched it again with a critical eye, I could probably find loads of stuff wrong with it.  I just have better things to do with my time than look for everything wrong in a movie I didn't even pay to watch, only to come online and bitch about it.  You must have enjoyed it to some capacity because you sat through the whole thing.

Its easier to ride popular opinion than to just enjoy something and say you enjoyed it.  Why you go through so much effort to criticize something is beyond me.  Some people are just highly critical though, so to each their own.  I liked it, and definitely wasn't thinking about its flaws as i was watching it.  If thats what you do when you sit down to watch a movie, so be it.  As I said, I guess my time was better spent than yours.


----------



## EdgeoO (May 4, 2009)

The beginning was way too crappy and predictbale then it started reminding me exactly of the Metal Kooler movie. The filler-ridiculousness was just off the roof and those enemies clearly sucked. Everything was pretty terrible about this movie but it looked flashy. It was just way too generic for it to be good.

I also considered myself really easy going like the above poster and while I wasn't bored, it never lived up to anything I was hoping for and when it ended I was like ehhhhhh. Disapppointed caus enothing sweet happened, I'd be just as happy having not seen it so it overall pretty unimpactful and crappy.


----------



## Draxo (May 4, 2009)

Sai's flight fight scene was pure epic.

Otherwise.. this was a PoS movie that I should have turned off the moment the usual filler support character came in.



> Do you guys keep this in mind when you watch a movie wow?



The guy was right on every one of his points.

Its called consistency, and this movie had none.  It did not have any coherent plot.  It was not faithful to its source material.  

Its as simple as.

You can call people 'elitists' all you want.  Many of these guys have been at this longer than you, enough to form a passion for the source material.

All they wanted though, was a faithful character and setting adaptation to movie form.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 4, 2009)

Most of the Naruto movies were pretty bad so I didn't really expect a lot from it. Just enjoyed the ride along the way even though there were a whole bunch of nonsensical things happen that I noticed. Oh well...

The only big issue I had with the movie was with the use of characters. I felt most of the characters in there except, Naruto, Amaru, Main villain and to a smaller extent, Sasuke (Since he only really appeared at the very end and his appearance was also completely optional and pointless) were the only characters that really mattered... They could have cut out all the rest rather than fill up the showcase X No. of characters quota for the movie... Hinata and Sakura pretty much did nothing.

Oh and... Determination Rasengan... Oh my god... Its like they don't even bother to hide the fact that every movie has a cheesy Rasengan anymore.


----------



## Hydde (May 4, 2009)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Oh and... Determination Rasengan... Oh my god... Its like they don't even bother to hide the fact that every movie has a cheesy Rasengan anymore.



and thats whats is really annoying! they carelessness, They dont give a shit about it. Its like some rule to end every movie witha  rasengan? NO!!.
But lets not fool oruselves! naruto ending someone witha  rasengan is not surpise, as it is his strongest technique so far.... but all the other actions in the movie that lead to that rasengan is what made this movie fail.



> for those who enjoyed it, well then you must be very easy-going since you seem to have no standards at all. I'm not gonna talk about plot-holes, I can deal with a few of them, but overall this movie suc#$.



This.

Is not about be easy going (like me) or hardcore.... Is about the quality of the products the company is giving to fans.... and that is worrying to some extent. They simply dont care about it, and this movie shows that.


----------



## Dimnarion (May 4, 2009)

It was explained they use chakra to fly.  It makes sense that if the ship also used chakra that once Shino absorbed the chakra from the ship it would collapse.  Its not "eating metal", its asborbing chakra which is what they do.

Of course, he should not have enough bugs to cover the entire ship at once.  That was just a plot device cause they wanted the entire ship to crash at once.  Logically they should have been able to just do one part of the ship at once.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 4, 2009)

here's the iso everyones been waiting for:Link removed


----------



## Wichard20 (May 4, 2009)

i watched the movie to be entertained, it entertained. Not sure why people are being so critical for a movie not based on the magna, they could pull out a an Infinite Tails, I could care less


----------



## insane111 (May 4, 2009)

Wichard20 said:


> i watched the movie to be entertained, it entertained. Not sure why people are being so critical for a movie not based on the magna, they could pull out a an Infinite Tails, I could care less




The action is fun to watch sure, but they've repeated the same plot/theme formula 5 times in a row now. Of course anyone that watches these movies expecting a decent story will be pissed.


----------



## Altron (May 4, 2009)

i don't know about you guys though did anyone get the same vibe from this movie as the movie Pearl Harbor? Since the scene where the sora nin fly towards Konoha is basically identical to when the Japanese launch their planes against Pearl Harbor.


----------



## xTHExRAGNAROKx (May 5, 2009)

I dont know if anyone has posted this or not, but did you guys notice that this was a total DBZ rip-off??? If you have seen the Cooler movie (number 5 or 6?) then youll know what im talking about. Didnt the main baddie look kinda like a SS4 Goku? Not a great movie. Sai moments were cool. The opening and closing scenes with Sasuke were useless. Sakura/Hinata were useless as well. They did nothing to improve the movie or help with the story at all. Lots of reasons why this movie was sub-par, if that. I prefer the first one. Rock Lee is the shit.


----------



## Ibb (May 5, 2009)

insane111 said:


> The action is fun to watch sure, but they've repeated the same plot/theme formula 5 times in a row now. Of course anyone that watches these movies expecting a decent story will be pissed.



I wasn't expecting a great story, I was expecting a story which was at least on the same level as movie three (the circus one). This movie, story wise at least, is worst then the happy circus movie. At least that one had plot and used all the characters. 

What was the point of the flying ninja? What was the point of Naruto going four tails? What was the point of Sasuke even being in this? What was the point of Hinata? All these things could have been cut in order to save time, because they didn't contribute to the story, at all.

This wasn't a movie, it was a collection of images and sounds haphazardly glued together.

Notice that I'm not complaining about the "zero tails."


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 5, 2009)

Altron said:


> i don't know about you guys though did anyone get the same vibe from this movie as the movie Pearl Harbor? Since the scene where the sora nin fly towards Konoha is basically identical to when the Japanese launch their planes against Pearl Harbor.



Hah yea, i just mentioned that on the previous page


----------



## Animeblue (May 5, 2009)

*



			here's the iso everyones been waiting for:two main forms
		
Click to expand...


Thanx Dbgohan08 


Any word of Taka's release yet*


----------



## Draxo (May 5, 2009)

I have to admit though, this scene was epic.

[YOUTUBE]6HNCZw2eEMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Even (May 5, 2009)

those subs are really bad...


----------



## stashlova (May 5, 2009)

Movie was decent.  Some good animation at times.


----------



## luap2000 (May 5, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> here's the iso everyones been waiting for:take a look at this



dose it have sub and extra bonus material or is it just a raw copy of the dvd


----------



## abcd (May 6, 2009)

Was I the only one who felt shino and sai were the most badass in the movie -- everything else was .....


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 6, 2009)

Even said:


> those subs are really bad...



That's an understatement IMO.


----------



## natwel (May 6, 2009)

Nagiza said:


> Hey, everyone. I just watched the movie yesterday.
> 
> Honestly, it was a little better then expected.  I have 2 questions though.
> 
> 1. How tha hell was Naruto able to make a rasengan without a clone?



If you watched the season. The tsunade chasing arc, you'll see that naruto had difficulty mastering stage 3, that means keeping the energy contained in a small ball. So I used a kage bunshin to divide the concentration, one clone does stage 1+2 so the second clone can do stage 3.

Got better at energy handling and realised that he could do all 3 stages on his own. 
Jiraya can do it with just one hand so why can't naruto do it with one person who has 2 hands?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 9, 2009)

Sasunaru or Sasusaku? another iso. Seems to be fansubed and have extras.


----------



## Nuriel (May 10, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> Was I the only one who felt shino and sai were the most badass in the movie -- everything else was .....



I felt the same way.


----------



## Matt Perry (May 11, 2009)

I believe taka is currently working on it.  Has been no update on their site in a while, so clearly in production!


----------



## Miranger (May 14, 2009)

This was a good movie but yet AGAIN naruto gets no kiss and no love... just blushing the whole time.
The ending was cool how sasuke basically kinda helped naruto for no good reason.... and orochimaru got the scroll >_>;; i wonder if that will play a role in the actual story!


----------



## Stiluz (May 15, 2009)

[Taka] has released the movie. Enjoy!

fact


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought this movie was badass.. a lotta fan service in this one.  Finally shino gets some quality screen time, a glimpse of Sasuke's CS2 was badass and Sai actually made me forget he's kind gay... or feminine.. oh yea, KN4/4-tails gets some redemption, instead of bein a statue during a whole fight, we actually got to see him quite agile, each characters actions actually stayed true to their abilities...

in a rush, great movie if you ask me, gotta go... oh yea.. TRANSFORMERS 2 coming in a couple of days!!! wooooohooooo!


----------



## Hydde (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks TAKA


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 15, 2009)

If anyone doesn't know this movie is available now in HD from DB


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 15, 2009)

Talk about an old thread.... >_>


----------



## Legendary-flames (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll probably watch this movie soon.


----------

